#lubuntu 2011-09-05
<silverarrow1> have you installed restricteds?
<silverarrow1> I think java comes with the restricted packs
<silverarrow1> there are two lubuntu ones in package manager
<meway> the command to intsall restricted packs would be?
<silverarrow1> do you have to do it from terminal?
<meway> preferred yes
<silverarrow1> sudo apt-get restricted lubuntu?
<silverarrow1> no, it would be lubuntu-restricted-extras
<silverarrow1> I think that should work
 * phillw as always look at the FAQ. if you REALLY need that area of Java, then head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#Some_Java_applications_don.27t_work.2C_I_want_proprietary_Oracle_Java.
<meway> nope
<silverarrow1> that gives general java runtime environment
<meway> bla I will just look it up in the package manager >.<
<silverarrow1> the restricted package version works with most stuff like bank, chats, general online java run stuff
<meway> this is not helping
<meway> there found it that way
<silverarrow1> my first suggestion
<phillw> meway: that set of instructions where written by devs. Please let me know in what way that you cannot follow them for your system as they obviously have them working on their own systems.
<meway> phillw: I refuse to do research when I asked for a command not a list of links and urls
<meway> but thanks for pointing me in the correct direction in any case
<phillw> meway: before you leave, can I teach you something? All of us are volunteers and do support free of charge. I am biting my tongue on your attitude.
<phillw> 10... 9 ... 8.... 7 .... 6..... 5..... 4.... 3..... 2.... 1....
<silverarrow1> well, some are more demanding that others
<phillw> ;glower | meway
<DragonEyes> meway: do you want DragonEyes to test out the kickban function on you :P
<meway> I have no attitude I was just simply stating that what you gave me was not what I asked for.
<phillw> meway: then go and pay for support?
<meway> DragonEyes: I just started using this os 2 days ago thats highly inappropriate.
<phillw> Microsoft charge lots of money for it?
<meway> phillw: sorry if I have offended you
<phillw> DragonEyes: say hello to meway
<DragonEyes> phillw: "hello to meway"
<meway> interesting :)
<phillw> meway: pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<silverarrow1> should lubuntu autodetect  a usb bluetooth device?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone good with repositories?
<silverarrow> I have a made a mess with my update
<ManDay> Using LUBUNTU, with neither Pulse nor JACK installed (possible traces of ESD), pidgin crashes with a segfault and an error "Cannot connect to server socket; Jack server not running or cannot be started" once a voice call is attempted. Receiving voice calls is also impossible, though does not result in a segfault. The "Sound Preview" in the Preferences appears mute, too, and all settings regarding the
<ManDay> output target (the list offers ESD, ALSA, Default, Beep, etc., but neither Pulse nor Jack) are apparently ignored. Any ideas?
<maheanuu> Good evening /morning to all from Tahiti
<maheanuu> I did a lubuntu install for my daughter on an older NEC tower and all went well until I started getting an error message and the computer drops out and reboots......
<maheanuu> I know that it is the labor day weekend in the usa, just hoping that there might be a guru around
<JohnDoe_71Rus> maheanuu: recovery mode does not start to?
<maheanuu> JohnDoe, this is the error I am getting I am receiving the following message in Lubuntu (Process :229) GLib WARNING **: getpwuid_r () failed due to unknown user id (0)
<maheanuu> being a pretty new noob, I am lost
<maheanuu> Have you seen this before?
<maheanuu> When I get this I get hung in a reboot loop
<maheanuu> It first happened when I was using terminal to get Skype....
<maheanuu> It seems to happen when I am working from the command line, or trying to work from there
<maheanuu> I do not get to a recovery mode or at least I am not recognizing it if it is happening
<maheanuu> JohnDoe, the only way I can get out of it is to power down and then reboot....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GLib WARNING **: getpwuid_r () failed due to unknown user id (0) i see this warning. but then system work normal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> maheanuu: see log to error
<maheanuu> I had just finished doing a driver install for a hp printer and was in the process of downloading and installing skype when this started...  The computer is not here with me it is at my daughters house and I am home for the evening and will be going back in the morning
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I think it a shared problem ubuntu. Not lubuntu
<maheanuu> I have been using Ubuntu for the past 8 months and find it excellent, this is my first time with Lubuntu and actually I do like it.   I believe that it will work good on the lower memory older 32 bit machines that I restore and give to the kids who normally would not have computers here in the islands
<maheanuu> I believe so, according to what I have managed to read so far, but I am too new to really know where to look or how to report it.  I am the only Linux user in a 5 island area and no one even has any idea about Linux here in the leeward iles
<ManDay> Using LUBUNTU, with neither Pulse nor JACK installed (possible traces of ESD), pidgin crashes with a segfault and an error "Cannot connect to server socket; Jack server not running or cannot be started" once a voice call is attempted. Receiving voice calls is also impossible, though does not result in a segfault. The "Sound Preview" in the Preferences appears mute, too, and all settings regarding the
<ManDay> output target (the list offers ESD, ALSA, Default, Beep, etc., but neither Pulse nor Jack) are apparently ignored. Any ideas?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> maheanuu: can you just login to console to read logs ?
<maheanuu> Not until tomorrow morning, I will be back at my daughters then, she is at work now....
<maheanuu> I will do that tomorrow first thing, I have done a copy and paste and saved all for use there in the morning thank you.
<pete__> ola
<Unit193> Howdy
<pete__> hey Unit193, cool seeing you again
<pete__> I'm sure I could google fu this, but for whatever reason, lubuntu 11.04 seems to autocorrect to ubuntu... anyways, how do I set the touchpad off during keyboard use?
<Unit193> Got a problem?
<pete__> is it xorg?
<Unit193> !synaptics
<ubot5> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Unit193> I think I should point here
<pete__> "Go to System > Preferences > Mouse > Touchpad and uncheck 'Disable touchpad while typing' and 'Enable mouse clicks with touchpad'"
<pete__> can't doesn't exist in Lubuntu
<Unit193> That guide is for Gnome mainly it seems
<pete__> ;)
<pete__> dinner, brb
<Unit193> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubot5> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4 (natty), package size 58 kB, installed size 584 kB
<pete__> install that?
<Unit193> I've never used Lubuntu on a laptop, but IIRC, that's what you install
<pete__> IIRC?
<Unit193> jmarsden: Sorry to ping, but for later, that's the replacement for gsynaptics?
<Unit193> If I remember correctly
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Date & Time. Can't change settings. autorised not activ. can remove some need packages
<pete__> :) Unit193, I installed gpointing-device-settings, and it doesn't have a setting for "turn off touchpad while typing"
<pete__> though it does have "palm detection"
<Unit193> Alright, I was going to go to bed a half hour ago, but take a look here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Disable_Trackpad_while_Typing (Just do not note what site it's on ;) )
<pete__> :) Cheers,
<pete__> go to bed
<pete__> am signing off too
<pete__> Thanks for all your help
<Unit193> Hope something helps!
<pete__> take it easy
<pete__> it will
<pete__> cheers,
<pete__> go
<silverarrow> are anyone in lubuntu now?
<KM0201> o/
<silverarrow> is it possible to play this in gnome or vlc ? http://www.dr.dk/nu/live#/DR2
<silverarrow> gnome mplayer that is
<silverarrow> I am having trouble with adobe,  cpu heavy
<KM0201> it's flash, how would you plan on playing it in mplayer/vlc
<silverarrow> I copy and paste address in "location"
<KM0201> that's not hw that works
<silverarrow> gnome handles some streams fine
<KM0201> but not flash
<silverarrow> vlc used to though
<KM0201> lol, ok
<KM0201> vlc has never been able to stream flash.
<silverarrow> what is it streaming then?
<KM0201> could be anything, but its not flash
<silverarrow> when watching youtube, onlie tv,
<Unit193> Flash player does play flvs and VLC does handle that
<KM0201> youtube, is flash.. you cannot stream youtube to flash
<silverarrow> vlc runs youtube
<KM0201> Unit193, of course vlc can play flv's, but it can't stream flash videos (from for instance, youtube)
<KM0201> silverarrow, ok..
<Unit193> YouTube it can handle, but only because they set that up to work
<silverarrow> you might have trouble with vlc and youtube right now, but only because youtube keeps changing stuff, but there are ways about ti
<silverarrow> I struggle with settings though ?
<silverarrow> what about the flash replacer in firefox then?
<silverarrow> any idea?
<silverarrow> km02
<Unit193> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/ This?
<silverarrow> do you have it added?
<Unit193> It's an addon, just hit add to firefox
<silverarrow> yes, I have to get firefox again
<silverarrow> I have only chromium
<Unit193> You asked about the one in firefox, I told you about the one in firefox -_-
<silverarrow> sorry, i was thinking out loud
<silverarrow> I think the firefox fvr, is a pluging for the gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> I'm not shore
<Unit193> Only works for YouTube, Blip.tv, and Vimeo
<silverarrow> can you play this in either vlc or gnome? http://www.dr.dk/nu/live#/DR2
<Unit193> Can't check now
<silverarrow> it's all right
<silverarrow> maybe there is a way to make it work
<Unit193> Pupuser1: It's not recommended to IRC as root
<silverarrow> what exactly is the gnome mplayer?
<silverarrow> I used to think it was build on mplayer
<Unit193> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubot5> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 374 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<silverarrow> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Yep!
<silverarrow> I shall have to google it, to get any wiser it seems
<Unit193> Google is my good friend, take good care of him and he will do the same to you
<silverarrow> so, flash video replacer is not for lubuntu?
<silverarrow> If I get the latest firefox, from their site, how will lubuntu take it?
<silverarrow> I need an addon
<Pupuser1> farewell
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how do I tweak gnome-player in chromium, to choose gnome in stead of adobe?
<silverarrow> preferred applications would be the obvious place to go, but...
<silverarrow> why does adobe override gnomeplayer?
<micahg> silverarrow: gnomeplayer plays flas?
<micahg> *flash
<silverarrow> I think it does
<silverarrow> streams at least
<strycore> silverarrow, it doesn't work that way, there are several types of playing videos on the web
<silverarrow> thing is, with gecko and some stuff, it does stream online tv,
<silverarrow> site made to work with microsoft media player
<strycore> the oldest is embeding a video, which use the system's media player (usually  a .mov, .mpg, .wmv or .asf); then there's flash video that can only be played by flash player, gnash or swfdec and the last one is html5 video which is played direcly by the browser
<strycore> so, even if totem or gmplayer can play swfs it won't override Flash Player
<silverarrow> which is annoying
<silverarrow> fire fox has a good addon
<tomeo> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<strycore> you can try fetching the video with cclive then play it with your media player
<tomeo> I just dd:ed lubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso to my USB-drive and tried to boot from it to no avail. Do I have to use a specific version?
<strycore> or with an addon
<silverarrow> firefox, flashvideoreplacer, but it's not in lubuntu package manager
<silverarrow> what kind off trouble would I expect from firefox 6 downloaded from their site, in lubuntu?
<micahg> silverarrow: we dropped almost all firefox addons from the archive due to rapid release
<micahg> silverarrow: also, what's wrong with firefox from the archive?
<silverarrow> micahg: it doesn't have flashplayerreplacer
<micahg> silverarrow: you can install it from the firefox in the archive
<silverarrow> archive?
<micahg> upstream doesn't include that eitehr
<tomeo> Isnt the Lubuntu-installer supposed to work from USB-sticks?
<silverarrow> I have searched in package manager?
<silverarrow> tomeo, yes
<micahg> silverarrow: I assume flashvideoreplacer is a firefox addon, if you install firefox and go to tools -> addons, you can search for and install it
 * silverarrow googles lubuntu fireforx archive
<micahg> silverarrow: I meant Firefox in the Ubuntu archive
<silverarrow> MichealH: oh i see
<silverarrow> micahg: I see
<silverarrow> I used to have firefox, but thought the addon-function where taken out
<silverarrow> *in the buntus
<micahg> silverarrow: no, we just removed the addons from the archive so they don't show up in the package manager, you can still get them from the firefox addon manager (which is what we prefer since they auto-update)
<silverarrow> micahg: me too really, it's just I assumed they weren't there
 * phillw as lubuntu uses Chromium, for Firefox issues could I politely suggest you head over the a fantastic guy at http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=649167 If neither of his sections are of help. I'll have a chat with him. it is a onour to call him a friend.
<phillw> *honour*
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I have tried to stay with chromium exclusively
<silverarrow> but firefox have very good addons some times
<silverarrow> what is gonme really
<silverarrow> gnome*
<silverarrow> when it's not the gnome mplayer
<MichealH> silverarrow, ?
<silverarrow> sorry, I figured it out; desktop environment
<jmarsden> silverarrow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME .  In general, when asking "what is X?" use Google and/or wikipedia first, then ask for any more specific details once you already know the basics.
<silverarrow> firefox is back on my puter
<silverarrow> jmarsden: thanks, I will. Somehow gnome mplayer, mplayer and gnome desktop environment got me confused. no connection to either
<themuffinman> is there a way to remove chromium from my computer without having to uninstall lubuntu-desktop and getting firefox installed as synaptic package manager tells me?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: One more tip: when the thing you are asking about is a Ubuntu package name, you can do  !info somepackage and get a short description of it here from ubottu
<silverarrow> I shall remember that
<silverarrow> very clever
<jmarsden> themuffinman: uninstalling lubuntu-desktop is 100% safe.  if you need to uninstall it, just do so.  It is just a meta package.
<jmarsden> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubot5> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 374 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<jmarsden> Like that :)
<silverarrow> cool
<themuffinman> thank you but what about firefox getting installed automatically? I already installed google chrome instead and wouldn't like more browsers installed
<jmarsden> themuffinman: You are saying that uninstalling lubuntu-desktop automatically installs firefox?  Hmmm, I thought that issue had been fixed... what version of Lubuntu are you running?
<themuffinman> 11.04
<silverarrow> I installed FF6 now, from package manager
<silverarrow> works fine so far
<themuffinman> it was a fresh install with a minimal disk
<silverarrow> I am lubuntu 11.04 too
<jmarsden> themuffinman: OK.  Unfortunately I need to go AFK, but I will try to check on that when I get back (in a few hours).  I seem to remember an issue related to that, but I thought a package update had taken care of it.
<silverarrow> themuffinman: sorry misunderstood you
<jmarsden> Anyway, sorry for the bad timing but I need to go now :)
<silverarrow> I actually went for default chromium and like it
<silverarrow> have a fine evening jmarsden
<themuffinman> thanks, ill keep looking for it on google anyways
<silverarrow> ...or whatever time there is where you are jmarsden
<themuffinman> silverarrow lucky you, chromium for me was slow at almost everything
<silverarrow> it was?
<silverarrow> i had trouble with adobe flash player
<silverarrow> only thing
<silverarrow> i know, different systems act different
<themuffinman> ye that's just a plugin, but maybe i did something wrong while installing it or not, but everytime i tried to switch a tab or type an adress in the bar it would take a while
<silverarrow> you just have to try and see what works
<themuffinman> looks like it
<silverarrow> pretty fast and easy here, on a minimal laptop
<silverarrow> I remember a version of puppy linux, only browser that didn't act up, was opera
<silverarrow> really weird, because specs are not tiny for Opera
<silverarrow> sea monkey, chrome, firefox, all messed up the system
<silverarrow> themuffinman: midori is well worth trying too
<silverarrow> light and fast, with all usual features
<themuffinman> i tried it before, couldnt get used to it tho :p
<silverarrow> I can get buy on almost any browser,
<silverarrow> midori has the regular features, but you have to go look for them, and mark them off, like toolbar, link bar, ...
<silverarrow> if i remember correctly
<silverarrow> firefox ruined gnomeplayer
<silverarrow> nothing works anymore
<silverarrow> and it stole plugin from chromium
<silverarrow> no respons on the lubuntu forum yet
 * silverarrow wonders if he should burn an alpha lubuntu, and do a reinstallation 
<micahg> silverarrow: actually gecko-mediaplayer needs someone to test, should work again with the version in natty-proposed
<silverarrow> they do?
<silverarrow> I have gecko installed
<micahg> well, I need someone to test it, so I can push it to -security, -updates...
<silverarrow> ....I think
<silverarrow> let me see if I have the proposed packages marked of for
<silverarrow> I have a worrying trouble with update manager, it is stuck
<silverarrow> I cannot close it
<LubuntuPowered> reformat
<tomeo> I cant press "Make startup disk" in usb-creator.exe, why could that be?
<tomeo> The button is disabled
#lubuntu 2011-09-06
<X_already_in_use> hey guys, help me out here, I've always wondered how to format a pendrive/usb flashdrive/thumbdrive  on linux (my lubuntu),  in win7 all I do is rite click format on My Computer, how do I go about this on lubuntu, just use Gparted then delete partition, add new partition ??
<jmarsden> X_already_in_use: Do you want the resulting drive to be useful in Linux only, or also in Windows (i.e., what sort of filesystem(s) do you want to be on it when you are done?
<jmarsden> X_already_in_use: There are usually two steps in getting a drive ready in Linux: (1) partitioning (2) creating a filesystem on each partition you made.
<X_already_in_use> jmarsden, not really moving files between different O.S. just messing around/playing around, like loading a distro on the pendrive and pluging in back and forth between computers
<X_already_in_use> jmarsden, oh i see
<jmarsden> Well, for "loading a distro on a pendrive" some of the utilities will do the formatting for you.  But in principle, you can use gparted or whatever to create the partition, and then
<jmarsden> use mkdosfs to create a FAT32 (vfat) filesystem on that partition.
<jmarsden> There may be a GUi way to do it, I tend to use the command line, I'm an old timer :)
<X_already_in_use> jmarsden, right, forgot about that thing where the utility reformats it then load the distro, I guess I got use to reformatting the pendrive myself before running the tool. lols. well thnx anyway
<meway> I installed an old netgear wireless card after installing lubuntu, How do I make this work?
<meway> Also the machine has no other way of connecting to the internet but I have a usb flash drive
<meway> Is there a way to check what the name of my device is? all I know its a netgear
<meway> Ok so I have a Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<meway> If that helps? Idk how to get this to work (the machine as said before is offline)
<X_already_in_use> meway, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<meway> X_already_in_use: this computer has no access to the internet
<X_already_in_use> ya, use that guide
<X_already_in_use> you d/l files from other computer that has internet connection, then transfer the files to the computer that has no access, then run a few commands
<meway> its confusing
<meway> but the other computer is a windows
<meway> X_already_in_use: wait I can make things easier I think
<X_already_in_use> ill give you 4 files hold on
<meway> X_already_in_use: what if I install a wired ethernet card
<meway> can I use this to temperarly get the wirless I need?
<X_already_in_use> idk, cuz I have to manually install drivers thru command to get wireless working on my lubuntu
<X_already_in_use> but try it and see if it works on your comp
<X_already_in_use> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34553348/LinuxWifiUpdate/b43-fwcutter_013-3_i386.deb
<X_already_in_use> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34553348/LinuxWifiUpdate/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<X_already_in_use> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34553348/LinuxWifiUpdate/patch_2.6-3_i386.deb
<X_already_in_use> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34553348/LinuxWifiUpdate/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<X_already_in_use> meway, download this 4 files
<meway> kk
<meway> ok  on my pendrive
<eduardomps> anyone else tried to upgrade to Oneiric and got a "update-manager is marked for removal [...]"?
<X_already_in_use> transfer to the computer you want the wirless to work, put in your home folder   /home/YourUsername/        click on b43 file then patch file, then do this command in order: tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<meway_lubuntu> ok so I am wired in
<X_already_in_use> did you get wireless working?
<X_already_in_use> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<X_already_in_use> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<meway_lubuntu> no I am wired in
<X_already_in_use> you transfer the 4 files i told you about, put on your home folder  /home/YourUsername/   run the .deb files, run 3 commands, run Additional Drivers, activate reboot. tha'ts it.
<meway_lubuntu> Cannot open input file broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<meway_lubuntu> you only gave me 2 commands to run
<X_already_in_use> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<X_already_in_use> the first one is that one
<meway_lubuntu> ah shit I missed that
<meway_lubuntu> should I do the commands again in that order?
<X_already_in_use> i guess so
<meway_lubuntu> whats additional drivers?
<X_already_in_use> it should be on System Tools, after you click the bird icon
<meway_lubuntu> found it
<meway_lubuntu> it was kind of a dumb questoin xD
<X_already_in_use> np dude, everyone starts somewhere, i did too awhile back :)
<meway_lubuntu> yea but I have been using ubuntu for like 4 years now xD
<meway_lubuntu> But I never setup wirless drivers see
<X_already_in_use> ah
<meway_lubuntu> what do you mean by activate reboot?
<meway_lubuntu> just reboot the computer?
<X_already_in_use> after you run the Additional Driver, activate the wireless that you see in there, after you activate that, reboot.
<meway> says there are no priority drivers?
<X_already_in_use> :O
<meway> *puts boots on and kicks his computer* reboot damn it
<meway> reboooted
<meway> took wired card out
<meway> trying again?
<X_already_in_use> I guess
<X_already_in_use> did you put the files in your home folder?
<meway> folder named meway yew
<meway> yes
<X_already_in_use> ok run the .deb files, starting with the one named  b43    after that  run the other deb file with the name patch,   make sure you install it
<X_already_in_use> then do the 3 commands
<X_already_in_use> after that see if you can activate it from Additional Driver, if you can't find it then Idk.
<meway> finding nothing...
<meway> X_already_in_use: does this help http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11ag.html#Libertas
<meway> ?
<meway> idk what I'm looking at but somone from #ubuntu suggested it
<meway> along with a program called
<meway> ndswrapper
<X_already_in_use> im no guru, sry. Lol! I just happen to have a link/guide how to enable b43 wireless
<meway> 4.18 Marvel Libertas (802.11g)
<meway> my card^
<meway> ?
<meway> wait nvm
<meway> I have no idea what I'm doing >.<
<X_already_in_use> same, sry dude cant help ya. lol
<meway> wait its ndiswrapper
<meway> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<jmarsden> meway: I see screens and screens of discussion... what are you trying to do exactly?
<meway> get my wireless to work
<jmarsden> OK, so what is the PCI ID of the card?
<meway> following the link its getting me pretty far
<jmarsden> OK, cool.
<meway_lubuntu> woot got it
<meway_lubuntu> thanks for the help X_already_in_use and concern jmarsden :)
<Guest17951> oh
<Guest17951> hey
<Guest17951> anyone here to help me at all? Have a thinkpad with 128mb of ram
<Guest17951> can i make this into a sensible non-tec usible machine
<Guest17951> in an hour or so
<Guest17951> or am I being too optimistic about life?
<lighta> depend on what u mean by non tech
<lighta> lubuntu pretty easy to use in my opinion
<Guest17951> am a fiction writer not a hacker of the computer kind
<Guest17951> but think i might go wioth puppy
<Guest17951> seems more user freindly
<Guest17951> :S
<lighta> ok hope you'll succed there then
<Guest17951> thankoyu kindly
<Soojin> how do i make this menu bar transparent?  http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2010/05/lubuntu-menu-bar.png
<Soojin> it seems nothing affects the menu inside lxappearance or openbox
<maheanuu_> Good morning , I am wanting to format a removable drive to NTSC from terminal and would appreciate some advice on how to do this
<Unit193> rafaellaguna! Howdy!
<rafaellaguna> Hi!
<Unit193> Awesome job on Oneiric so far! I have also heard great things about it. Good luck on membership too!
<rafaellaguna> Oh, thank you so much. I'm very proud of it (great collaborative discussion, this one)
<rafaellaguna> More votes on the polls, so more democratic :)
<Unit193> Yeah, that's also good
<head_victim> rafaellaguna: I'm actually awake now so I can cheeer you in the meeting in person not just on the wiki
<Unit193> head_victim: Oh is that now??
<head_victim> The meeting has started but we're waiting for rafaellaguna's turn
 * head_victim claps as rafaellaguna gets Ubuntu Membership
<Unit193> Hey ho!
<Unit193> Now he can get a member cloak ;)
<head_victim> And LWN subscription :)
<head_victim> I find that's the thing I enjoy mostly
<Unit193> Heh, that would be cool, but I've never seen it
<rafaellaguna> It's done
<rafaellaguna> Thank you all, people
<Unit193> Well done! Hope to see you again!
<frankbooth> congratulations rafaellaguna :)
<Soojin> how do i make this menu bar transparent?  http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2010/05/lubuntu-menu-bar.png  it seems nothing affects the menu inside lxappearance or openbox
<rafaellaguna> Do you mean the panel or the menu pane itself?
<Soojin> the background inside the menu
<rafaellaguna> Well, I'm stupid, because the menu can't be transparent
<rafaellaguna> Nope, you can't. The menu uses a background definition that cannot be transparent. Just the panel when defining a colour (not a semi-transparent PNG, yet)
<rafaellaguna> This is not Compiz
<Soojin> aha ok :)
<rafaellaguna> But there's a solution
<rafaellaguna> You can use xcompmgr
<Soojin> ok , i'll have a looksaroo at it
<rafaellaguna> Test this command: xcompmgr -I1 -O1 -Ff -m.86
<silverarrow> hi
<rafaellaguna> It should make windows and menus transparent (dunno if distinguishes between them)
<silverarrow> does anyone know about gnome mplayer issues? I have issues with locking computer
<Soojin> rafaellaguna doesn't seem to work
<rafaellaguna> 'xcompmgr -c -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 -I1 -O1 -Ff -m.86
<Soojin>  invalid option -- 'm'
<rafaellaguna> Without the apostrophe :D
<rafaellaguna> No! You're right
<rafaellaguna> Soojin: xcompmgr -CcfF -I-.02 -O-.04 -D0001 -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.82
<rafaellaguna> With this you have fade in & out, but not total transparency. You can use GCompMgr (http://sourceforge.net/projects/gcompmgr/files/gcompmgr/)
<Soojin> hmm keeps spitting out errors
<Soojin> error 8 request 152 minor 6 serial 14948
<rafaellaguna> With it you can control visually the effects (it's an RPM but you can use "sudo alien <RPM>"
<Soojin> error 9 request 149 minor 4 serial 14949
<Soojin> error 4 request 54 minor 0 serial 15018
<Soojin> error 162 request 149 minor 7 serial 15019
<Soojin> error 8 request 152 minor 6 serial 15051
<Soojin> error 9 request 149 minor 4 serial 15052
<Soojin> error 4 request 54 minor 0 serial 15605
<rafaellaguna> What release do you use? In Natty it works fine.
<Soojin> aha thanks alot , thats probably a bit easier for me:)
<Soojin> i'm using the latest 32bit lubuntu
<Unit193> Please use pastebin for longer lines of text, thanks
<silverarrow> who made the gnome mplayer?
<silverarrow> is there an irc for it?
<silverarrow> it has apparently nothing to do with mplayer
<silverarrow> chromium is very bad with popups
<bioterror> almost naughty?
<bioterror> and yeah, I get those live jasmins too
<silverarrow> I get casino commercials
<silverarrow> bioterror:  do you know anything about the gnome player?
<bioterror> I know that it sucks
<bioterror> and last time I checked it was a worse GUI for a mplayer
<bioterror> you should think about migrating to mplayer2
<silverarrow> I shall?
<silverarrow> now that I have firefox flash video replacer, and tv streams in chromium at least
<silverarrow> so there's no hope for fixing gnome player?
<micahg> silverarrow: did you try the gecko-mediaplayer from natty-proposed?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> mica
<silverarrow> micahg: no package manager locked up last night
<silverarrow> froze and got me a bit worred
<silverarrow> happened when I added for proposed updates/packages
<silverarrow> I have not opened package manager since,
<silverarrow> scared of what might turn up
<silverarrow> :-/
<silverarrow> I do however have gecko
<silverarrow> I really depend upon lubuntu these days, it will be major crisis if  things lock up
<silverarrow> micahg: ok opening updates manager
<micahg> silverarrow: I'd suggest just installing gecko-mediaplayer from -proposed and then removing it if your risk tolerance is low
<micahg> silverarrow: removing -proposed, not gecko-mediaplyer
<silverarrow> micahg: it's not listed, maybe I have it already? I do have gecko, and I'm not really shore. hmm
 * micahg thought it was part of lubuntu in natty
<silverarrow> can I install form terminal?
#lubuntu 2011-09-07
<yesitisjustme> anyone use wine?
<Unit193> Some like beer more
<yesitisjustme> i mean meam wine for linux
<Unit193> Bad joke, what's the issue?
<yesitisjustme> does msi extension work in wine?
<Unit193> Kind of, but you need to change something
<Unit193> First run   sudo apt-get install winetricks    then     sh winetricks msi2
<yesitisjustme> wine tricks is needed for it to work?
<yesitisjustme> ok
<Unit193> Well, it's the quick and easy way
<silverarrow> hi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hi
<silverarrow> anyone clever with firefox addon?
<silverarrow> I am on to a bug in gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> yesitisjustme, hi
<JadedJacob> Good evening.
<JadedJacob> What size do you guys use for your /root partition if you're not using a home partition?
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> 10GB could be enough
<M0hi> JadedJacob: what are the applications you install/use ? like somw web development or some other
<bioterror> I would give maybe 15
<M0hi> bioterror: 20 ? :P
<JadedJacob> I'm setting up a triple boot for a friend.
<bioterror> why?
<JadedJacob> Vista (cringes) Lubuntu, and Opensuse 11.04
<JadedJacob> They want to test out in linux
<JadedJacob> So I'm installing lubuntu and opensuse for them.
<JadedJacob> just basic internet and media use
<JadedJacob> So I'll just install VLC Player and make sure flash player works and leave it at that.
<M0hi> then 10 will do
<JadedJacob> 80GB = 74GB as far as Gparted is concerned.
<M0hi> 10 GB I mean
<JadedJacob> 4gb for the vista recovery partition. so i gave vista 35GB, and I have 35GB left for linux
<JadedJacob> How about 15GB for each distro, and 5GB for the swap file?
<M0hi> JadedJacob: 10 GB is enough for lubuntu. Its upto you to give more memory
<silverarrow> is gnome mplayer freeze, a lubuntu issue
<silverarrow> knows bug?
<silverarrow> known bug*
<silverarrow> bioterror?
<bioterror> http://launchpad.net/
<bioterror> you can search for gnome player
<M0hi> silverarrow: is the other players also having the same issue? If not, register a bug in launchpad.net as bioterror mentioned
<M0hi> but under gnome player and not under lubuntu
<silverarrow> no only mplayer, vlc doesn't cause freeze-up, but then again will not work
<silverarrow> vlc, works on some stuff
<JadedJacob> Thanks M0hi
<M0hi> no probs JadedJacob  =]
<JadedJacob> Now I just have to work whether to use 10GB for each distro, and then a 10GB as a shared storage partition.
<JadedJacob> OR
<JadedJacob> 15GB per distro and mount points to each distro's user dir :)
<bioterror> you should use all the 80GB for Lubuntu.
<bioterror> next! ;D
<JadedJacob> ;)
<M0hi> bioterror: :P
<silverarrow> it's always a bit daft with bugs, nobody wants them. I don't think it's a mplayer issue / I do think it's an mplayer issue
<bioterror> then backtrace that gnome mplayer
<bioterror> install all the dev -packages for mplayer and gnome-mplayer
<bioterror> you get more specific data
<silverarrow> maybe related ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/788430
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 788430 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium causes computer to freeze when playing .asf video" [Undecided,New]
<silverarrow> I get it in firefox to with the video flash replacer addon
<silverarrow> which is mplayer
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow: mplayer and flash player drivers has no link. Try VLC/ some other movie players please
<silverarrow> vlc do not freeze, I have it, but it will not play like mplayer
<IAmNotThatGuy> then find mplayer devs and ask for the help regarding this silverarrow
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: remove the ',' in the topic after "Welcome to lubuntu"
 * IAmNotThatGuy gives work to hyperair 
<hyperair> um what ,?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: in priv msg
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: i don't see any priv msg..
<silverarrow> if I install smplayer from package manger will it somehow affect default gnome mplayer?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: PM
<hyperair> okay, just saw it
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow: No
<IAmNotThatGuy> you should be careful only at the time of removal
<silverarrow> that could potentially muck up the experiment
 * IAmNotThatGuy didn't do that hyperair :P
 * hyperair didn't do that to IAmNotThatGuy 
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: -offtopic
<silverarrow> it is a chore to address bugs
<CARCASS> hi people, I need suggestion about synaptic in lubuntu 11.04: I can't remove packages marked as "not installed, residual config". I mark them to completely remove, but the apply button is not active.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> who asked me to install gecko?
<silverarrow> I have installed two packages from suggested packages. I have mucked up some functions
<silverarrow> is it easy to revert to previous state?
<silverarrow> I regret it big time
<bioterror> Wed02:42*<micahg> silverarrow: I'd suggest just installing gecko-mediaplayer from -proposed and then removing it if your risk tolerance is low
<bioterror> Wed02:43*<micahg> silverarrow: removing -proposed, not gecko-mediaplyer
<silverarrow> I installed lib6 something
<silverarrow> stupid me
<silverarrow> it did mess up
<silverarrow> the gecko package
<silverarrow> if I run package manager will it detect and remove them?
<silverarrow> I could shoot my self in the foot
<silverarrow> i cannot stream online tv
<bioterror> :(
<silverarrow> a bit stupid too
<silverarrow> what was I thinking the package would be good for?
<bioterror> it's a nice thing that my service proviced offers us a XBMC plugin to watch stored tv shows from their clould service
<silverarrow> freeze issues are more than enough
<bioterror> I can just WoL my HTPC, start the plugin and choose what I've stored and watch it
<bioterror> so maybe you should consider a better service for your online tv?
<silverarrow> I was rather happy with gnome mplayer gecko and chromium, is streamed online tv, direct too
<silverarrow> yes maybe
<bioterror> we have one channel that has webpage full of silverlight
<silverarrow> I have moonlight
<silverarrow> I have a feeling this is never going to be reversed
<silverarrow> maybe next time I install lubuntu,
<silverarrow> when does lubuntu 12 come?
<silverarrow> or 11.10, what ever they call it
<Unit193> Think about that, it's based on release date (version numbers)
<silverarrow> Unit193, thanks, obvious really lol
<silverarrow> I heard rumors there's a release in October
<silverarrow> I really wish there was a way to reverse newly installed packages
<meway> why is my desktop showing multiple things open when there is only 1 thing open? (when closing they all close)
<bioterror> for example?
<meway> well my time wireless and sound is not in the correct spot (to the right of the screen) and I open xchat and I see multiples going across the bottom
<bioterror> ah notification area
<meway> oh that helps xD
<meway> ty
<meway> <- feels like a tard :)
<Unit193> Try saying /me feels like a tard ;)
<meway> :p
 * meway tard the new Pokemon 
<M0hi> Unit193: LOL
<Jaded-> Is there a special way that I need to install Vlc player on lubuntu compared to ubuntu pure?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install vlc
<micahg> hmm...moonlight in natty also needs testing in natty-proposed, I missed that too...
<tomeo> Why does the Lubuntu installer create three partitions?
<tomeo> I get sda1, sda2 and sda5 where sda2 is primary and sda5 is swap
<tomeo> I dont understand what sda1 is
<morri> hi guys, I have forcefully downgraded my firefox back to 4 because I didnt like the 5 or 6 browser, but now it appears always in update manager, how do I make it that the update manager ignores firefox?
<Soojin> morri: inside synaptics you can lock packages
<Soojin> under Package -> Lock/Force (I have swedish lubuntu so i don't know quite what it says in the english version;) )
<morri> cool thanks Soojin
<silverarrow> is there a way to revert to a previous update?
<silverarrow> what kind of players and media drivers are default in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> I am thinking of removing all extras, en reinstall
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-core
<ubot5> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<silverarrow> I have 11.04
<silverarrow> I messed up my mediaplayer, some kind of gecko or plugin mess
<Unit193> What exactly are you looking for? Sounded like you didn't want default programs
<silverarrow> oh sorry, I am very happy with default
<silverarrow> and extras
<silverarrow> for a while everything worked fairly well
<silverarrow> I installed two proposed packages yesterday and they messed up online stream tv
<silverarrow> I  don't know if it is repairable
<silverarrow> I am hoping
<silverarrow> streaming in mplayer stopped working
<silverarrow> so, it's really difficult to trace the packages? or latest updates?
<Unit193> Ok, disable the repo then open the terminal and type   sudo apt-get update    and     sudo apt-get reinstall {packages messed up}
<silverarrow> yes, I did disable the proposed stuff
<silverarrow> can you make sense out of this? http://pastebin.com/uKAHCccu
<Unit193> You need to actually secect the package name >.<
<silverarrow> sudo apt-get reinstall invalid operation
<silverarrow> definitely a challenge
<silverarrow> god knows what I have installed
<silverarrow> he has probably no idea either
<Unit193> Oh, wrong program for that :P sudo apt-get uninstall [package]   than    sudo apt-get install [package]
<silverarrow> I have to google what packages I installed
<silverarrow> I followed a guide for medibuntu I think with added gecko/mplayer/and windows media plugins
<micahg> silverarrow: I forgot to mention that a new moonlight is waiting in natty-proposed as well
<silverarrow> and how will it work?
<silverarrow> I'm not shore I even know if can use moolight, when I have mplayer and gecko
<silverarrow> situation now is that tv streams loads, caches, and play for a second then aborts
<silverarrow> I'm shore something is interfering with the main driver or plugin
<silverarrow> it looks like moonlight mozilla plugin should stream tv
<silverarrow> i've had enough for today I think
<silverarrow> I'm not getting any where
<silverarrow> I suspect I have double up some kind of plugin or driver and the interfere
<silverarrow> micahg, the gecko package messed up
<micahg> with Firefox 6?
<silverarrow> no, with chromium, but it didn't work in firefox 6 either, or before
<silverarrow> in chromium I could stream tv with mplayer fine
<silverarrow> firefox never did
<silverarrow> I have no good explanation for it
<silverarrow> micahg, firefox is the preferred browser these days?
<silverarrow> I tried to stick with chromium, because it was default
<micahg> silverarrow: depends in which derivative
<micahg> you're free to use whatever you like, I happen to be the one pushing through updates in the stable releases for both Firefox and Chromium
<silverarrow> it's all right, I installed Firefox because of the flash video replacer
<silverarrow> work well
<silverarrow> but I lost tv stream
<silverarrow> I am sure it is a minor issue
<silverarrow> like double up drivers, but I cannot find any clue to how or where they should be lined up
<gumus> hi all
<gumus>  I need to transform a subtitle's code to utf-8 .Because local letters are not legible at the moment. I used to write a command like  -f iso... -t utf-8  file.srt > file1.srt. But I don't remember it exactly. Can anyone help me with that?
<silverarrow> tricky
<gumus> oh found it
<gumus> iconv
<meway> how do I set a background?
<meway> how do I set an image as a background in lubuntu?
<meway> out of 43 people everybody is afk?
<Soojin> heh
<Soojin> kids these days
<jeffcutsinger> Is there something special I need to do to use a different wm? I changed the setting in lxsession-edit, and it's still using openbox.
<jeffcutsinger> For whatever reason, lxsession-edit was writing its configuration changes to the LXDE session instead of the Lubuntu session. Copying directory over made it work.
<silverarrow> I have discovered where the annoying popups come from
<silverarrow> I blamed chromium for being bad with popups, but it i IsoHunt
<silverarrow> IH have these nasty banners with blinking adverts and popups that appear in a new window
#lubuntu 2011-09-08
<Soojin> I have a bunch of !__ in my /media
<Soojin> very odd, I wonder if it's my corrupt usb stick that has gotten stuck in the media folder 3 times:)
<silverarrow> any one who understand this error message ? http://pastebin.com/45EJRZb5
<silverarrow> I crashed
<silverarrow> hi
<lighta> well silverarrow are you sure there some content at this place ?
<lighta> shouldn't your ppa have some name too ?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> ppa?
<silverarrow> you mean paste bin?
<silverarrow> sorry, it's probably out dated now
<jmarsden> silverarrow: You apparently cut and pasted some lines into your source.list that had /usr/ppa-name/ in them... you are supposed to edit them so user and ppa-name are the actual user and PPA that you want to use :)
<silverarrow> jmarsden: oh? I have too look into that
<silverarrow> I crashed, everything froze, running too much at once
<silverarrow> jmarsden: I am rather slow with these things
<silverarrow> getting a bit better
<jmarsden> Then stop doing that :)  The first 4 lines in http://pastebin.com/45EJRZb5 are because you didn't edit stuff you cut and pasted, as far as I can see.
<silverarrow> hmm, probably what mucks up my update manager
<silverarrow> jmarsden: I think I found a guide online for some stuff, and used terminal
<jmarsden> Lesson #1: Don't type stuff you don't understand.
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> that is how I get by some times
<silverarrow> jmarsden, getting a bit better the last few weeks, but hard to get some stuff
<silverarrow> I have to go, see you later
<jmarsden> OK... but learn that lesson.
<lighta> it's ok he'll learn in time I guess, did you manage to get the good url ?
<jmarsden> lighta: Yes, the pastebin.com site worked for me that time.  Sometimes it is slow/unreliable.  paste.ubuntu.com works better for me.
<silverarrow> when messing up adding repositories in terminal, how to fix it?
<M0hi> messing up = ?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Remove the mess from /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  carefully, and run sudo apt-get update
<silverarrow> yes, I have done some amateurish copy and pasting,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: Hi
<silverarrow> I should find a linux course or something
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: Hi.  I didn't get as much time to spend on pcmanfm at the weekend as I wanted.  I think I duplicated the issue, but that's about as far as I got.
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Well, maybe... but for now, just use a text editor to undo the changes you made, and then run   sudo apt-get update
<silverarrow> Ideally I should find someone who could look at my mess lol
<silverarrow> I might learn something
<jmarsden> No, you should try to clean up your own mess yourself first, it is only polite :)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> you are probably right
<silverarrow> If I only new what I'm doing
<silverarrow> knew*
<jmarsden> Clean up the mess, then ask here about what you really wanted to do with the extra repositories, and get advice before trying to add any more.
<silverarrow> I am not allowed to run either of the commands you suggest jmarsden
<silverarrow> yes
<phillw> Unit193: now issue ;up
<Unit193> ;up
<phillw> Unit193: now ;lurk
<Unit193> ;lurk
<phillw> and then issue ;part #lubuntu
<Unit193> ;part #lubuntu
<jmarsden> silverarrow: You were allowed to edit the files before, that is how you "made a mess", right?  So now you should have the same privs to fix the mess.
<silverarrow> lurk, isn't that something you do behind a bush or a stone?
<silverarrow> if you only knew jmarsden
<M0hi> Unit193: Not Here and no plays
<jmarsden> http://www.answers.com/topic/lurker-one-who-lurks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: Heard that is already 0.9.9 but not for lucid. It is possible to wait backport?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Well, either that or your PC got taken over by some AI that now says "I'm sorry, I can't do that, silverarrow"? :)
<silverarrow> I think I found a page on the web, and tried to follow the guide lines, but I did them wrong
<silverarrow> terminal isn't always that friendly
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: Yes, there is a 0.9.9.  I am not sure how easy a backport would be, but yes, if it is doable, that could be a good way to solve the problem.
<jmarsden> silverarrow: So you bookmarked the page, right?
<silverarrow> luckily I was in xchat, and it stores some of the text
<silverarrow> I should have it all,
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Modern browsers have bookmarks... when you find a page of interest, bookmark it :)
<silverarrow> I manage to freeze the computer so a bit abrupt reboot
<silverarrow> I do, !
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Then you know which page had the info on that you followed.  So go there, read it, and undo what you did.
<silverarrow>  you should see the wall near my desk, full of post-its with all kinds of stuff
<silverarrow> all linux related
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Lubuntu has xpad for that.  Avoids wasting paper :)
<M0hi> ;)
<silverarrow> back in a short while
<IAmNotThatGuy> jmarsden: I do believe he also has the "history" tab to check the history :P
<jmarsden> IAmNotThatGuy: well, maybe... if he rebooted the PC when it "froze" the history may not be intact...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: Cosmetic defect. lxdm the panel below the transparent. After login it is not possible to make lxpanel transparent.
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: I'm not "really" an LXDE developer, I just help out sometimes :)  If the bug is still there in the current version in Oneiric, it's probably worth filing a bug report in Launchpad for it, including clear directions on exactly how to duplicate the issue.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: sorry
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Here there are developers?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: you work on lxde panel?
<IAmNotThatGuy> lxdm*
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: no i don't.
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: in fact, i don't work on any lx* stuff.
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: There is a #lxde channel on oftc that is the official LXDE IRC channel, they are more likely to be there.
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: Okies. Or you know any -dev here?
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: nope. maybe gilir might know
<IAmNotThatGuy> awwh He is not here
<jmarsden> IAmNotThatGuy: gilir and pcman are the two devs who bridge LXDE/Lubuntu the most.
<IAmNotThatGuy> jmarsden: Just confirmed whether hyperair is doing some work or not and he still proves to be useless :P
 * IAmNotThatGuy hides
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: lol.
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<JadedJacob> If I want to play DVDs on lubuntu, do I follow this guide?
<JadedJacob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bioterror> or you can: cat /dev/sr0 > movie.img and play it with vlc ;)
<bioterror> but yes, no difference between lubuntu and ubuntu
<bioterror> same packages, same methods
<JadedJacob> OK, how do I install vlc ? update the package manager and then install vlc only? or do I need the pulse audio plugin as well
<bioterror> I've just made backups of my DVD's, but that's becouse I have two pairs of small hands in my home
<JadedJacob> :s
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<JadedJacob> How can I test if video acceleration is working in lubuntu?
<JadedJacob> I'm running an ATI xpress 1110
<bioterror> if glxgears gives you ~5000FPS ;)
<JadedJacob> haha
<JadedJacob> What is glxgears?
<JadedJacob> And how about hardware decoding in flash player?
<JadedJacob> How about a wireless network manager for lubuntu.
<JadedJacob> How can I set that up?
<c933103> Will the lubuntu 11.10 include Ubuntu software center?
<head_victim> c933103: not by default, you can install it but they are working on a specific Lubuntu software centre to replace it while maintaining a low computing footprint
<c933103> When would the lubuntu software center probably be available?
<Kurdistan> c933103: it is avaible.
<Kurdistan> but you need to use PPA and maybe not rock solid yet.
<c933103> Oic..thx for help.
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<saganbyte> Hi there
<saganbyte> I ve connected a monitor to my Lubuntu notebook. Out of the box, the display just doubles itself on the monitor. Is there some way I can have a twinscreen kinda thing?
<_Emil_> I keep gettin "Ssh exchange identification: Connection closed by remote host" when I'm trying to connect to the server. I tried google, but couldn't find a soloution. my hosts.deny/.allow exists but they are empty.
<_Emil_> anyone has any idea on what's causing this or what to google for?
<bioterror> remote host doesnt like you
<_Emil_> It's my schools server.
<_Emil_> I can connect from my other computer.
<_Emil_> is it possible to the server have blocked my ip??
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> can you look for /etc/hosts.deny
<bioterror> if it has any lines?
<_Emil_> it has some text, but they all start with #, I assume it's comments.
<bioterror> yes, they are comments
<bioterror> does /etc/hosts.allow has any lines?
<_Emil_> No
<bioterror> then the prolem must be in sshd configuration
<bioterror> or something else
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> does your both computers come from same IP address, are they behind a NAT?
<_Emil_> No the other computer is my home computer, this is my laptop connecting from another network.
<_Emil_> none of them are behind a NAT.
<bioterror> hard to say what could cause it
<_Emil_> is there something I can test? re-install,etc?
<bioterror> if you take your laptop to your home network, does it connect then?
<_Emil_> Im to far away from home to try.
<bioterror> for example atm. your host does not resolve when you connect to freenode server
<bioterror> if the server is configured to not allow hosts that does not resolve, it might drop connection
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> but I've never had any problem with ssh
<_Emil_> is there any temporary soloution around this?
<_Emil_> can I use some other program?
<bioterror> unles I have typed password 3 times wrong ;)
<_Emil_> hehe ;)
<cricket42> i don't know to install without GUI, so will my computer( my computer with this specs: 750mhz, 192mb sdram, 32mb vram?) support gui installation of lubuntu 10.10?
<bioterror> could
<KM0201> cricket42: very unlikely though..
<cricket42> okay... i tried bodhi linux and installer could not load...
<cricket42> so should i try with lubuntu 10.10 or not?
<KM0201> cricket42: i would use 11.04, but.. have you considered the mini-iso?
<KM0201> assuming you have a high speed internet connection, its not that difficult
<cricket42> yes i have it..but my computers are in different rooms
<cricket42> so it will be difficult
<cricket42> :S
<KM0201> how do you figure it'll be difficult?
<cricket42> :)
<KM0201> you don't have near enough ram for any sort of GUI install.
<KM0201> cricket42: :) doesn't tell me how it will be difficult.
<cricket42> i installed mandrake 9.0 few years ago with gui install...i taught it will be difficult cause i will need insturctions from internet
<cricket42> and i will have to go from room to room every minute
<svkoskin> debian-installer is quite usable
<KM0201> cricket42: every module?...   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp
<svkoskin> just use arrow keys instead of mouse
<KM0201> cricket42: scroll down to where it says "advanced users"./
<cricket42> sounds okay
<bioterror> you press few times enter and it's installed :D
<bioterror> no big deal with text mode installer
<cricket42> okay
<KM0201> debian would work to, but.. it's not quite as friendly as Ubuntu, IMO.
<bioterror> if you're going to use whole disk for example
<cricket42> i have prepared 6gb ext3 and 450mb swap partition
<cricket42> is it enough?
<bioterror> 450MB swap when you have only 192MB of RAM
<KM0201> cricket42: you can just let the installer do all that, by telling it to takeover the whole drive.
<cricket42> i have some data i want to keep on third partition (ntfs)
<bioterror> if you dont browser much internet, it can be enough
<cricket42> 10gb
<cricket42> what u think, will i be able to watch youtube on that computer?
<KM0201> cricket42: then you'll have to do an advanced install, so that you don't format the ntfs partition
<KM0201> mayb
<bioterror> cricket42, no you're not
<KM0201> but it sounds ike you're making this way harder than it needs to be.
<cricket42> that's because i had troubles thees days with that computer cause my optical device(pioneer 115d) made me trouble and i needed 3 days to figure out, that problem is in it -.-
<cricket42> and cause of old bios i had to use cd with some program that allows me to boot from usb..that's way i am scared cause of installing any linux on that computer :(
<cricket42> i forgot to say that i have separated gpu from motherboard(GeForce mx 200) i will try gui installation and if it fails i will do minimal installation
<bioterror> flashes from the past :)
<bioterror> I had too MX200
<cricket42> :)
<jeffcutsinger> cricket42: the "text-mode" installer really isn't that hard to use. It uses the console, but it draws a GUI on the console.
<jeffcutsinger> Oh, sorry, missed the middle part there.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know of desktop background can be changed like usual in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> firefox is not working
<silverarrow> so no wall paper in lubuntu possible?
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> I swear I used to have that
<cricket42_> i couldn't installed 10.10 gui installation so i decided to install lucid puppy..tnx for helping
<meway> how do I make a link ?
<meway> shortcut link
<Soojin> right click :)
<Soojin> just like in winblows
<Soojin> or thats just with apps in the start menu , usually i just take copy on stuff thats in folders.
<Soojin> or now i'm tried
 * Soojin goes to sleep ;)
<meway> Soojin: no no you can't just right click
<Unit193> meway: The Lubuntu FAQs can be found at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ and should provide you with the info you need
<meway> fck it I will just ln -s it
<Unit193> Hey, keep it family friendly
<meway> Unit193: nothing about links there so I'm not being friendly -.-
<Unit193> Did you see this? It's about the same, just change a few options"How can I create a shortcut on the Desktop"
<meway> its not the same
<Unit193> Ok, what type of link and where do you want to put it?
<meway> symbolic
<meway> and in a folder
<meway> thats not the ones the real file is
<meway> :p
<meway> I got it, thanks for trying to help lol
<meway> I do appreciate it don't get me wrong. :/
<Unit193> "shortcut link" also don't help much :P
<meway> ln -s path/to/were/you/put/eathena-data/ <FileNameHere>
<meway> thats what I will use :/
<meway> sorry the eathena-data
<meway> I meant to put
<meway> ln -s path/to/were/you/put/original file/
<Unit193> Alright, I think someone made a patch to pcmanfm for making that type, but I don't remember :P
<meway> what happend to nautilus?
<Unit193> That's Ubuntu, Lubuntu doesn't have it, we have PCManFM
<jeffcutsinger> It's an apt-get away though.
<tomeo> Has anyone else had problems with lubuntu freezing at boot?
<Soojin> hmm interesting , the lubuntu wallpaper resize option made the OS crash and go to that screen you usually see when you boot up lubuntu where you see some daemon being started and stuff.
<KM0201> Soojin: if you choose "fill with background color only" it does... it has for a while
#lubuntu 2011-09-09
<Soojin> ok , good to know
<Soojin> had me shitting my pants there for a while:)
<KM0201> Soojin: if you just want a solid color background, just create a "wallpaper" in GIMP or something, and use it as a wallpaper
<Soojin> ok:)
<Soojin> do you know if theres any wallpaper randomizer app that works with lubuntu?.
<KM0201> you mean where it cycles wallpapers?
<Soojin> yup
<Soojin> where you can set per day or per hour
<KM0201> um, i don't think so.. i know there's one that works w/ Nautilus/Ubuntu... but i highly doubt it works w/ lxde and pcmanfm
<Soojin> k
<KM0201> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1558   Soojin
<Soojin> hmm i'll give that a go , thanks
<Unit193> IdleOne: Really? ;)
<IdleOne> Unit193: yeah really
<IdleOne> :P
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<Soojin> is there a way to turn off these notifications that various apps output http://i.imgur.com/tbsdO.png
<Soojin> mplayer does it when i click on a new video file and filezilla does it when a file has been finished
<Soojin> eh never mind , i'm stupid:)
<Soojin> I thought it was inside lubuntu where you had to tick this off but it seems they all have their own options for turning it off.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is anyone using libre office in lubuntu?
<silverarrow1> hi
<silverarrow1> does anyone know if the chromium local media player for chromium would work in lubuntu?
<silverarrow1> apparently JW player is not available for lubuntu
<silverarrow1> I am looking for a flash player replacer for chromium
<Soojin> hmm gnome mplayer has a slight habit of locking the pc
<Soojin> it might be a issue with mplayer in itself though , when it bumps into video clips it doesn't quite like.
#lubuntu 2011-09-10
<JadedJacob> how can i add programs to the program menu?
<Soojin> system tools -> main menu
<JadedJacob> Soojin,
<JadedJacob> i've opened system tools, but there is no program called 'main menu'
<niubbo> hy, i need help about starting graphic desktop using lubuntu 11.04
<niubbo> i installed lubuntu11.04 on Panasonic Toughbook CF-T2
<kvarley> niubbo: It should start automatically, are you on a terminal (text based) screen?
<niubbo> it should start... it seems to start but stay 'freezed'. I can use terminal [alt +f1] to use terminal.
<kvarley> niubbo: Ok, try logging into the terminal session.
<kvarley> niubbo: And then try and do: startx
<niubbo> done
<niubbo> it exit with errors: (EE) VESA Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load
<niubbo> (EE) FBDEV(0): Specified depth(24) is greater than the fbbpp (1)
<niubbo> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<niubbo> what it means? the graphic driver is an Intel 82852/855GM
<kvarley>  niubbo: I'm not sure but you will be able to research it online now you have the errors. Try looking on the ubuntuforums for help or just do a web search and see what comes up. Sorry I can't be of more help!
<niubbo> ok, thank you.
<Gabriel_Salles> Hi, I have a question. Where I can see the bugs reported to Lubuntu 11.10 and where I can report new ones??
<mirkolub1104> Hello!!
<mirkolub1104> nobody online?
<Soojin> anyone have any idea on how to insert a 30min timer switch in this script http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1475&p=4062#p4097
<ralph_> Hi, am I right in thinking Lubuntu only targets i386 and amd64 at the moment?  No ARM?
<bioterror> ralphcor, no ARM atm.
<bioterror> AMD64 is so new to be honest ;)
<bioterror> I emailed to rasberry pi foundation months ago and asked for a board
<bioterror> but they never really replied
<bioterror> but sure you can run ARM ubuntu and install LXDE stuff
<bioterror> that's what people have done with the phones
<bioterror> grab the theme files from lubuntu site ;)
<ralphcor> Ah, OK, interesting.  Didn't realise that was possible.  It was the RPi that brought be here, actually.  I know Ubuntu ditched the ARMv6 architecture support a while back so RPi's ARM11 isn't supported.
<ralphcor> Whereas Debian and others continue to support it.
<ralphcor> I was wondering how much that's a toolchain configuration thing and how much it's actually patches to the [L]ubuntu source.
<ralphcor> It would otherwise seem Lubuntu is a good fit for the RPi and would introduce a lot of new home computer users to the Ubuntu family.
<bioterror> Arch Linux has ARM too
<ralphcor> Yeah, a friend's mucking around trying to get it running on an ARM netbook he has.
<rafaellaguna> Soojin: I missed mentioning you Transset
<Soojin> rafaellaguna:
<Soojin> <Soojin> anyone have any idea on how to insert a 30min timer switch in this script http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1475&p=4062#p4097
<Soojin> I know nothing about coding or scripting so i just wanna know where he should put things for it to switch it:)
<ralphcor> Soojin: What's meant to happen after 30 minutes?
<Soojin> just change wallpaper from a folder I have pointed it to
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know if it's possible to dowload a live transmission, from livestream.com?
<bioterror> maybe he should start to read books instead of watching streams ;)
<Soojin> joining, question, qutting
<Soojin> over and over:)
<bioterror> and questions only about watching videos :(
#lubuntu 2011-09-11
<Numbskull> Mornin' all
<leszek> hi
<pcman> hi
 * pcman just installed ubuntu 11.10 to see how it works.
<pcman> After playing with unity for 3 minutes, I realized that I hate it so much!
<pcman> The worst ubuntu UI ever.
<pcman> :(
<leszek> hehe, yeah I have it on my brand new eeepc 1015T and its damn slow with its compiz effects
<pcman> slowness is not a problem. I use it on my thinkpad.
<leszek> the ui itself isn't so bad if it would work faster
<pcman> But the UI is really...I don't know what to say.
<pcman> it's a little bit too creative.
<leszek> I switched to unity2d which works faster and seems to be more stable
<pcman> looks good, but hard to use.
<pcman> I hate it so much!
<pcman> Installation is finished!
<pcman> time to reboot.
<pcman> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop later!
<leszek> I don't think its hard to use basically, as I am mostly using only the starters in the launcher or hotkeys
<pcman> lol
<pcman> leszek: I'm not using unity2d.
<pcman> leszek: I'm using the default one in ubuntu.
<leszek> :)
<leszek> yeah unity3d basically
<pcman> no idea how to use it correctly.
<pcman> let's install lubuntu.
<pcman> see you.
<leszek> pcman: honestly the sense of lenses or how they call the new main menu in ubuntu makes no sense for me at all
<leszek> re
<canidae> evening. i'm trying to make the keyboard layout permanently norwegian (by changing /etc/default/keyboard), but still it keeps reverting back to american layout. anyone have some suggestions?
<bindi> hi
<bindi> is a p3 833mhz powerful enough for lubuntu
<bindi> its a laptop.. 256 ram
<frankbooth> bindi should be enough, yeah
<frankbooth> canidae try this in a terminal (not sure if 'no' is norweigan): setxkbmap -layout no
<frankbooth> if that works, an ugly solution would be to add the command in autostart
<bindi> how long the install should load for
<bindi> clicked install ubuntu and its taking a good while
<frankbooth> bindi have patience :)
<bindi> 10 mins
<bindi> so far
<frankbooth> wait a little longer to be sure, if you have problems with the graphical installer you could always use an alternate cd
<bindi> is alternate install hard? will it have options to select or do i have to do everything by hand
<bindi> frankbooth: we ran out of patience, reaallly slow .. trying alternate installer tomorrow
<frankbooth> bindi http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<frankbooth> this guide is good, might want to check it out
<frankbooth> after install is finished, simply do 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'
<bindi> yeah okay
<bioterror> --no-install-recommends!
<frankbooth> opsie, thx bioterror :)
<tomeo> Anyone else who has experienced constant freezes of Lubuntu just as you're getting into the os?
<tomeo> (doesnt matter if I disable gui, still freezes)
<bioterror> tomeo, check your RAM
<bioterror> tomeo, if your mem is okay, check your hdd
<tomeo> bioterror: both ubuntu and crunchbang and windows run fine
<bioterror> lubuntu is same as your ubuntu
<tomeo> bioterror: if its the same, why are they two different distros?
<bioterror> becouse another one comes with GNOME and another comes with Openbox and LXDE
<svkoskin> they are not
<bioterror> exactly same kernels and binaries
<svkoskin> they use same packages, other installation media provides merely different userspace programs
<bioterror> so if you've run memtest86 and you're sure you dont have anything wrong with the hdd, we can start wondering what could cause the freeze
<bioterror> but I'm 100% it's hardware related
<bioterror> +sure
<tomeo> bioterror: could it be that my install media was corrupt?
<bioterror> have you checked md5?
<tomeo> bioterror: nah, im too big of a noob to work those things just yet
<bioterror> !md5
<ubot5> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomeo> this was my first attempt at installing linux :)
<tomeo> bioterror: okay I have the md5 sum of my image, but what is it supposed to be?
<Numbskull> #toybox
<bioterror> tomeo, http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/MD5SUMS
<tomeo> bioterror: they add up
<bioterror> that's good
<canidae> frankbooth: cheers, that seems to work, i'll just put that in a script that's run when i log in
<tomeo> bioterror: but wouldn't you say its quite odd if there is in fact a hardware error that ubuntu, crunchbang and windows all work?
<canidae> s/that's run/that runs/
<bioterror> tomeo, does your LiveCD crash or your installation?
<tomeo> bioterror: neither. after install and reboot Lubuntu works fine. Then when I reboot again it freezes
<tomeo> so I tried to reinstall
<tomeo> and exact same thing happened
<bioterror> you get just blinking "_"?
<tomeo> bioterror: no blinking, freeze
<bioterror> you cannot go to console by pressing CTRL+ALT+f1?
<tomeo> bioterror: nope, and I tried starting it as TEXT so that I didnt have a gui at all. still froze
<bioterror> hard case
<bioterror> tomeo, if you take ubuntu 11.04, it works flawlessly?
<tomeo> bioterror: yes
<tomeo> bioterror: but I dont want to use it as its very slow
<tomeo> and I hate the UI
<bioterror> you can always remove the gnome stuff ;)
<tomeo> Lubuntu was awesome when it worked :)
<tomeo> Even my multigesture trackpad was working
<tomeo> Sound wasnt working tho, but I bet I couldve got that working somehow
<bioterror> usually volume level is low in alsamixer
<tomeo> bioterror: I actually maxed it
<tomeo> in the terminal version of alsamixer
<Soojin> heh the panel menu button where you control the width of the bottom bar locked itself and just kept going higher and higher in width so i had to kill it and now my menu is gone ;)
<tomeo> I think I have to do the hda-intel thing to get the sound working on lubuntu
<Soojin> I wonder how I can bring it back without restarting my computerr
<bioterror> Soojin, goto console and restart lxdm
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> if you kill panel, you cant run alt+f2
<bioterror> so only good trick to start that panel is to restart X
<Soojin> ok:)
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<Soojin> is there any way to actually change the color of the corner clock?
<teemperor> little question, look gtk3-apps native in lubuntu 11.10 ? :)
<bioterror> tomeo, I have to ask from jmarsden if there's something different in lubuntu when booting
<tomeo> bioterror: okay
<bioterror> but good night ;)
#lubuntu 2012-09-03
<Mahjonk> hi people
<Mahjonk> i freshly installed openssh-server
<Mahjonk> but it doesn't run at startup
<ActionParsnip> Mahjonk: can you manually start it ok?
<Mahjonk> yes i can
<Mahjonk> i've tested the connection through lan it works pretty well
<ActionParsnip> Mahjonk: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Mahjonk> precise
<Mahjonk> 12.04
<Mahjonk> i'm on lubuntu 12.04
<Mahjonk> i tried update-rc.d ssh defaults but still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Mahjonk: you could add the command to start it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<Mahjonk> okay
<Mahjonk> i need to reboot will comeback in seconds
<ActionParsnip> any better?
<IboS> hello it's mahjonk
<IboS> i've solved the problem
<ActionParsnip> IboS: did adding the line help?
<IboS> i put 0.0.0.0 as bind host
<ActionParsnip> ah, nice
<IboS> in fact
<IboS> the network isn't set up properly at boot up
<IboS> if you add an adress like 192.X.X.X
<IboS> it won't boot because it won't find the adress
<IboS> i have a second problem to share with you
<IboS> i think my graphic card driver are not properly loaded at boot up
<IboS> because i cannot see any splash screen
<IboS> until login
<ActionParsnip> IboS: probably proprietary video drivers
<IboS> it says no proprietary drivers is used on the system
<IboS> when i check through menu
<ActionParsnip> i see
<IboS> ActionParsnip: what you think ?
<IboS> ActionParsnip: is there a way to load it earlier
<ActionParsnip> IboS: it takes a while, there are tweaks which may not work now to load the fb driver which loads quickly
<IboS> the fb ?
<ActionParsnip> fb = frame buffer
<ActionParsnip> considering its just a boot splash, I wouldn't sweat it
<IboS> humk
<IboS> if it can't print the boot splash
<IboS> it may print a quiet splash ?
<ActionParsnip> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<ActionParsnip> Ive used that in the past
<mal2> hi there, trying to install a program, asked for my password, I enter it, it says it's wrong. What am I missing here?
<theteju> flash plugin is not working, fresh install lubuntu 12.04
<theteju> could not find solution on forums, please help
<theteju> anyone
<Myrtti> which browsers are you trying it on?
<Myrtti> have you restarted the browser after installing the plugin
<silverarrow> hi is anyone on?
<ActionParsnip> aye
<silverarrow> I have bought a new battery and are trying to make the taskbar icon work
<silverarrow> I have a lightning icon next to loudspeeker, but does not show charge or anything
<silverarrow> there is a ppc faq page, but I cannot make it work
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, does your battery /adaptor icon work?
<silverarrow> hi alex
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: my battery is about 6 years old and I always run on mains. I remove the icon myself
<silverarrow> yeah, after six years you might have a minute`s charge
<silverarrow> I had about 6 minutes on the old ibook
<silverarrow> now new
<silverarrow> it was very low price, wonder how it works
<silverarrow> it does work, but I have not checked for how long it lasts
<silverarrow> apparently there is a large aftermarked still for the old powerpc laptops
<ActionParsnip> i just run on mains, works fine
<silverarrow> it would of course work fine
<silverarrow> until a power failure
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: its old so its fine, plenty more where that came from
<silverarrow> pmu_battery this command do not work
<silverarrow> and I have finally discovered how to paste in xchat
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> silly really
<silverarrow> it has annoyed me for ages
<silverarrow> I like the convenience of a battery though
<silverarrow> apparently leafpad is the thing
<ActionParsnip> leafpad rocks :)
<ActionParsnip> I laways make a symlink to /usr/bin/gedit to make life easier
<theteju> please help, shockwave flash is crashing
<theteju> lubuntu 12.04
<theteju> I am unable to watch videos on youtube
<ActionParsnip> theteju: shockwave don't own flash
<ActionParsnip> not since 2005
<silverarrow> theteju, you mean adobe ?
<ActionParsnip> theteju: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<theteju> sure hold on
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<silverarrow> gnash works in midori
<silverarrow> fine
<silverarrow> if minitube works it will stream
<silverarrow> adobe should work
<theteju> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/khbmbizD
<silverarrow> seriously, install midori just to check the difference
<silverarrow> gnash and midori works nicely together
<theteju> what is midori?
<silverarrow> a lightweight browser non-mozilla
<silverarrow> best html5 support at the moment
<theteju> and gnash ?
<theteju> alternate flash?
<theteju> what seem to be problem on my system right now.. ?
<silverarrow> it look like you hav gnash?
<silverarrow> mozilla plugin for gnash is broken
<silverarrow> at least for ppc
<silverarrow> is there a reason you cannot have adobe flash?
<theteju> i thought I installed the adobe flash
<silverarrow> theteju, what specs do you have?
<silverarrow> I have been using Midori for over a month now
<silverarrow> getting used to the functions and settngs
<theteju> this is an old averatec laptop
<silverarrow> works all fine
<ActionParsnip> theteju: let me review
<ActionParsnip> theteju: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ActionParsnip> theteju: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<theteju> actionparsnip : precise
<silverarrow> theteju, you have chromium?
<theteju> ActionParsnip : all removed , yes i have chromium , came by default with lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> theteju: ok enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> theteju: or if you already have it enabled, just install the package
<silverarrow> I have firefox, probably because of chromium inbuilt flash
<silverarrow> powerpc do not have adobe
<ActionParsnip> its not ppc
<ActionParsnip> i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<silverarrow> adobe might stream fine  on1-  1.5GHz cpu
<silverarrow> atoms and celeron still work it seems
<theteju> ActionParsnip : it is installing
<silverarrow> doesn`t chromium have flash incorporated in the "bundle"
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: its has thing called pepper flash or somesuch
<silverarrow> or perhaps only Google Crome version?
<silverarrow> someone told me pepper flash was already abandoned
<silverarrow> I keep getting conflicting info
<theteju> ActionParsnip : still missing plug-in
<theteju> on youtube page
<silverarrow> i was told pepperflash should in theory work on ppc
<silverarrow> might have to reboot on some installs?
<ActionParsnip> theteju: did you close all the browsers and rerun it once all browsers are closed?
<theteju> yes I did
<theteju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184565/ that is the output of grep command again
<theteju> ActionParsnip : do i have to restart the whole system?
<theteju> silverarrow : I installed the mindori
<silverarrow> theteju, do you have gnash still ?
<silverarrow> it should stream fine
<silverarrow> youtube at least
<silverarrow> even vimeo
<silverarrow> problem are some sites with coded flash streams
<theteju> i would love to have adobe working first though
<theteju> damm I am so lost
<theteju> silverarrow : i think we just purged the gnash
<silverarrow> did you install the restricted packages ?
<silverarrow> adobe usually streams fine
<theteju> wait
<theteju> no i did not
<silverarrow> did you try firefox and ditch chromium?
<silverarrow> I have gnash browser plugin and gnash, and it streams all youtube fine
<silverarrow> it even handles html5 where possible
<theteju> right now the firefox is not playing video too
<silverarrow> do you know what kind of cpu you have?
<theteju> amd athlon
<silverarrow> menu-sytem tools-system profiles should show some specs
<ActionParsnip> theteju: no, you just have to close al browsers so that the new plugin can be loaded
<ActionParsnip> theteju: instaling new plugins without closing all the browsers will not work
<ActionParsnip> theteju: its the same in windows
<silverarrow> and if you are in chatzilla, you have to restart irc chat too
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<theteju> ActionParsnip : yes, i did have all the browser closed
<theteju> I am using pidgin for chat
<theteju> XP-M 2000+silverarrow :  mobile AMD athlon
<silverarrow> let me google it
<silverarrow> there is a chance it should stream latest adobe flash perfectly
<theteju> guys,, the laptop was working just fine with peppermintOS on it
<theteju> and all of a sudden flash stopped
<theteju> i could not solve it ,,besides it was time to upgrade
<theteju> so this time i went with lubuntu
<silverarrow> then it should be worked out fairly easily
<theteju> and here I am stuck with flash again  on fresh install
<silverarrow> not even gnash and modori works?
<silverarrow> they should both work really
<silverarrow> though adobe overrides gnash
<silverarrow> tends to at least
<theteju> i installed modori
<theteju> tell me how to install gnash
<ActionParsnip> theteju: install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ActionParsnip> theteju: remember to uninstall the adobe-flashplugin package then close all browsers and relaunch
<theteju> ActionParsnip : are you giving up on me for Adobe?
<theteju> :)
<silverarrow> theteju, you have installed the two restricted packages?
<silverarrow> you have to do it manually from package manager
<theteju> silverarrow : doing it right now
<silverarrow> it should install a whole load of stuff
<silverarrow> you will be asked to press OK to agree to the restricted stuff
<silverarrow> it usually takes care of most stuff
<silverarrow> it`s usually either gnash or adobe, to much hassle to switch  back and forht
<silverarrow> forth
<silverarrow> adobe works with everything, so usually the prefered one
<theteju> i see
<silverarrow> but for youtube, they should be just as good
<silverarrow> on some systems there have been issues with picture quality, but gnash is capable of best hd
<silverarrow> for  flash at least
<theteju> damm guys
<theteju> not working
<theteju> let me reboot ,, will be back
<silverarrow> what?@
 * theteju getting frustrated
<silverarrow> ok, reboot is a good idea
<silverarrow> at least double check for  all installs to take
<ActionParsnip> could just use minitube for youtube :)
<silverarrow> true
<silverarrow> works better than html5
<silverarrow> is there a similar check option for lubuntu?
<silverarrow> http://digitizor.com/2009/10/14/get-laptops-battery-health-status-linux/
#lubuntu 2012-09-04
<homebrewcider> Hi, I can't install a program in lubuntu as I have no adminstrator rights, I entr my password at the prompt but I keep getting told it is wrong
<homebrewcider> can anyone help
<bioterror> can you login with that password?
<homebrewcider> yes
<bioterror> it's hard to install anything without admin rights
<homebrewcider> fixed that one myself
<bioterror> homebrewcider, what was the problem, then?
<homebrewcider> wrong mode, fixed it with pkexec after MUCH googling
<homebrewcider> onto the next problem now
<homebrewcider> that is , I can ping the lubuntu machine form another machine on the network, but can't see it by Krusader or VNC
<kanliot> homebrewcider, did you install file sharing and vnc server?
<homebrewcider> I can log in via putty
<homebrewcider> obviously not haha
<homebrewcider> lubuntu comes real "light" doesn't it
<homebrewcider> that's the whole point I suppose
<kanliot> i'm writing a wiki on lubuntu, there's a partial guide on vnc here
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/3rdParty
<kanliot> i
<kanliot> am not sure if it's up to date
<kanliot> in terms of file sharing, you have 2 options.  Samba, and NFS, use whichever is easier
<homebrewcider> well I'm gonna need NFS anyway
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<homebrewcider> no joy with vnc yet
<homebrewcider> on the computer I am talking to yu on, not the one with lubuntu on (from where I want to access lubuntu) I have used vnc before to access the previious operating system on what is now the lubuntu computer (if that makes sense) so I assume everything there is okay
<homebrewcider> reading that back, that makes no sense
<kanliot> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<homebrewcider> trying to word it properly, here goes
<homebrewcider> how can I test port 22, I see that mentioned a lot
<homebrewcider> to check if it is "open"
<kanliot> what's port 22 used 4
<homebrewcider> the guide you linked to me mentioned to set up forwarding for that port
<kanliot> well i didn't read it
<kanliot> have you installed any firewall software on lubuntu, and how many routers/firewalls are between you and your lubuntu pc
<kanliot> ?
<homebrewcider> just a network switch
<kanliot> so 0
<kanliot> !ask
<homebrewcider> the last question I asked was how I can check port 22
<kanliot> no need 2 but if you really want to check i can help
<kanliot> you want?
<homebrewcider> if there is no need, then no
<kanliot> next oversensitive user please
<jamanta> hello!
<jamanta> im having troble with lubuntu systray if anyone wants to help
<jamanta> when pc starts i have an error saying:hplib no systray detected
<jamanta> i tried to reinstal the lxpanel
<jamanta> no idea what to do, im new to this system
<jamanta> cant find documentation
<jamanta> any ideas?
<wowtis> Hello, how can I make LXDE look good?
<holstein> wowtis: good is a matter of opinion... if you have specific needs, we can help! most folks appreciate the minimal look and feel of LXDE... if minimal is not your goal, you might want to try another environment
<holstein> i find when most folks "trick-out" LXDE, it can feel heavy again
<wowtis> No, I like LXDE minimal, just need a way to "spice it up" a bit.
<wowtis> It looks a bit plain atm.
<holstein> wowtis: sure.. just ask
<wowtis> ?
<holstein> wowtis: just ask what you are looking for.. "i would like to run these icons in LXDE" for example
<jamanta> im having troble with lubuntu systray if anyone wants to help
<wowtis> Does conky work well with LXDE?
<holstein> wowtis: should be fine.. ive used it in LXDE with no issues
<wowtis> Okay
<wowtis> Anyone have a config I can use?
<holstein> gnome look has themes for LXDE http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=146674
<holstein> wowtis: theres a default config
<holstein> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/13-breathtaking-conky-configurations.html
<wowtis> Ah, cool.
<holstein> jamanta: just ask... with issues like that, i typically create a new user and log in as that new user to help troubleshoot... if the issue is not there are the new user, the i know the issue is like in the user specific config
<wowtis> IS LXDE written in C?
<jamanta> tx
<holstein> wowtis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE says it is... its open, so you can look and see for yourself
<leszek> hi
<silverarrow> what is terminal emulator in lxde?
<wxl> silverarrow: lxterminal
<silverarrow> I`m outsmarted by spambot questions lol
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXTerminal
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I have now registered for the lxde forum
<silverarrow> perhaps somone there knows about battery indicator
<holstein> silverarrow: for ppc?
<holstein> i would say that.. there might be some different powermanagement hardware in action there
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> I have googeling up and down the web, but cannot find any good info
<silverarrow> what is the easymode application launcher in lxde?
<holstein> silverarrow: easymode?
<holstein> silverarrow: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXLauncher
<holstein> like a netbook type thing...
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I still hope someone fixes gecko mplayer for powerpc
<holstein> silverarrow: no one is going to fix anything for PPC
<silverarrow> they really should
<holstein> you could get into it and likely help maintain the community supported version
<silverarrow> compiling
<wxl> i wouldn't say nobody
<silverarrow> I am not clever enough
<wxl> but it's not a high priority
<silverarrow> I was told to install debian and make bug reports there
<silverarrow> they have a few on their team still testing fairly well for powerpc
<wxl> i don't know that i entirely agree with that. it can't hurt, i guess, but really anything that requires upstream changes should be pushed upstream once it hits launchpad.
<holstein> silverarrow: thats a great place to start... there is no offical ubuntu ppc
<silverarrow> if packages are fixed there, they would most likely be fixed for lubuntu too
<wxl> likely but not necessarily
<wxl> the ubuntu package management team would need to pick up the slack
<wxl> on the other hand, if it's pushed by ubuntu in the first place, then they already know what's going on
<silverarrow> I discovered there is quite a large aftermarked for powerpc laptops
<silverarrow> batteries, replacement chargers are still sold
<holstein> silverarrow: you can buy legacy hardware.. thats not in the debate
<holstein> the fact is, there is no offical ubuntu PPC
<holstein> apple is not supporting the OS that was released on that hardware anymore
<silverarrow> there are still updates arriving for tiger and leopard
<holstein> its not really ubuntu's place to provide replacement OS's for legacy hardware
<wxl> saying that it's not official does not mean it's not valid, though, or that no one cares
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Is_Ubuntu_supported_on_PowerPC.3F
<holstein> there are some distros like that though silverarrow
<holstein> sure.. its "valid" and you can support it
<holstein> its not going to ever be officially supported though
<wxl> you mean there's no reason to suspect it will be in the near future
<wxl> unless you have powers of precognition that i lack
<silverarrow> most apps works fine
<wxl> i have the same problem with "officially supported" as i do with "lts." their meaning tends to be given a lot of weight, whereas in reality, they don't pack a lot of punch.
<silverarrow> it`s media players in browser that needs constant finetuning to work
<holstein> sure, for me the punch is here.. if you want a dev to "fix" something, and its not officially supported, it wont be.. a community member will have to be motivated to "fix" it
<silverarrow> yeah, I had the same issue with xfburn on regular pc
<wxl> oh i disagree with that, holstein. you forget that the devs are community members.
<holstein> sure.. but the ones getting paid are *not* going to fix anything PPC, unless they want to take free time and do it
<wxl> that much is true
<holstein> as a community member, and not an employee
<holstein> they will not be paid to fix any PPC issues
<holstein> they *can*, just like anyone can
<holstein> but that community is getting smaller and smaller.. the ppc users
<silverarrow> it was always very small to begin with
<silverarrow> most still use tiger and leopard
<silverarrow> anyhow, I think I have found something for the battery indicator
<silverarrow> ppc support is a bit daft here
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> for reboot and hopefully a working battery indicator
<silverarrow> working !!!
<silverarrow> I think I have about 2-3 hours on the new battery
<silverarrow> I have to note down the time more carefully
<silverarrow> unfortunate thing is you have to stick to a distro for a while to get to know it, and make it work properly
<silverarrow> at least for an amateur just wanting something different
<silverarrow> if I switch to debian it will be all new
<silverarrow> but maybe interesting
<wxl> silverarrow: my experience was that mintppc is the only thing that works well.
<silverarrow> it is?
<silverarrow> I have read the mint ppc forum and hardly anything works there either
<wxl> out of all of the "official" and unofficial ppc distros out there, it was the one that i found that worked the best.
<silverarrow> I mean the main issue with ppc is media streams in browser, like youtube, online tv...
<wxl> i had no better luck with debian than i did with lubuntu.
<wxl> and i'm not referring to just media streams, but i mean EVERYTHING.
<silverarrow> I know the older, and less specs than G4s have some trouble with graphics,
<silverarrow> with lubuntu at least, but it is a case of getting the right setting
<silverarrow> I  have a ibook G4
<silverarrow> low on specs too
<wxl> powerbook g4 here
<silverarrow> which is better than the ibook
<silverarrow> I have 1.42GHz cpu and 512MB RAM
<silverarrow> I cannot make up my mind if it is worth getting more ram
<wxl> imho hardware is no a problem
<wxl> it's more an issue of software support for it
<zleap> silverarrow, depends on what you're running i guess
<silverarrow> there are at least three guys who swear by debian on G3 ppc
<silverarrow> however I would happily try mintppc
<silverarrow> wxl, you are in mintppc now?
<silverarrow> 512MB is not a lot at all, but monitoring in htp I can hardly push RAM much above 300MB
<silverarrow> at least in lubuntu
<wxl> silverarrow: i'm on nothing. i could find no software that could really get the thing to function as a modern web browser. my intent was to give it to my daughter, but there's no way she's playing web games on a ppc.
<zleap> raspberry pi seems to work well on 256,   running debian and lxde i think
<silverarrow> wxl, true webgames would be an isse
<silverarrow> major one
<wxl> zleap: since you're jumping in here, i should warn you this is not necessarily a discussion of minimal hardware needed, but a discussion about ppc.
<silverarrow> I don`t game much tough
<wxl> well if you want to do anything that's flash based, which is so much of the web these days…
<silverarrow> mostly the ibook is for writing, it is still very nice there
<silverarrow> true, every flash related package for ppc is broken
<silverarrow> mozilla plugin for gnash
<silverarrow> gecko-mplayer
<silverarrow> mini-tube crashes
<wxl> i tried them all myself
<wxl> for that matter i tried to get java to work too
<silverarrow> midori and gnash works
<silverarrow> fine
<wxl> even going so far as jumping through the hoops to get ibm java
<silverarrow> java works fine here, with iced tea
<wxl> it depends on what you're using
<wxl> small apps, no problem
<silverarrow> my bank works, and what I have tested
<silverarrow> java test page runs fine
<silverarrow> there is a bank ID test that crashes in firefox
<silverarrow> which it should not
<silverarrow> comes out fine in midori for some reason, and shows "you are running os x and safari"
<wxl> hah
<silverarrow> which is a bit on the weird side
<silverarrow> flash media streams needs fine tuning on each new release
<silverarrow> powerpc just don`t get the attention or even feed back to devs
<silverarrow> some really hate the idea of keep up powerpc
<bioterror> move to debian with the ppc
<silverarrow> they get annoyed
<bioterror> it might even have some interested users
<silverarrow> like bioterror,
<silverarrow> I can feel his head getting red
<wxl> there are at least a few ppc testers of lubuntu
<silverarrow> wxl, sounds promising
<wxl> and moreso, it seems that xubuntu and ubuntu ppc users are moving to lubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu is quickly becoming the de facto canonical distro for ppc
<silverarrow> I though unity would be a bit too much for the old hardware
<bioterror> silverarrow, nope, my head is not getting red
<silverarrow> oh, it is the irritation of your heart perhas
<bioterror> I'm just pointing you to the right direction
<silverarrow> yeah maybe
<silverarrow> but the other day I was described as ausitic wanting to keep the ibook alive with linux
<silverarrow> debian have the desktop with the mouse for ppc
<silverarrow> they have loads of builds, but as close to running out of the box option
#lubuntu 2012-09-05
<silverarrow> hi margo
<margo> hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> I am trouble shooting gecko - gnome mplayer issues for powerpc
<silverarrow> are you clever with mplayer issues?
<silverarrow> margo:  I am getting help from a guy who makes gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> but need to retreive some info
<silverarrow> so much for margo
<silverarrow> after I got the battery indicator working, the screen dormant modes have changed
<thomas___> hi, i'm trying to figure out how to maintain keyboard preferences between reboots - any advice? everytime i reboot they get reset, and i have to setup my keyboard preferences again
<kanliot> thomas___, what kind of settings?
<thomas___> kanliot: i want to set extended gb keyboard, and swap the win key for th e alt key
<thomas___> i've found /etc/default/keyboard, but of course, can't do anything with it
<kanliot> r u using lxkeymap?
<thomas___> yes
<kanliot> using 12.04?
<thomas___> i think so - how do i find out?
<kanliot> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<thomas___> thanks, and yes 12.04
<thomas___> mhh, i've edited /etc/default/keyboard, can i restart the keyboard manager without rebooting?
<kanliot> donno
<thomas___> rebooting then
<Riddhish> My lubuntu installation is stuck at "Install System" since a long time after Downloading packages.. Any possible reasons? Should I turn it off?
<holstein> Riddhish: i dont download packages during the install
<holstein> Riddhish: that could take a long time, or fail... i would wait as long as you feel you can
<wxl> silverarrow: sounds like a bunch of work has recently been completed on the lubuntu 12.10 ppc and many more to come https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/msg01169.html
<silverarrow> how great
<wxl> now might be a good time to consider joining the testing team
<silverarrow> then I don't have to migrate to debian
<silverarrow> ;-)
<silverarrow> it is?
<wxl> sure
<silverarrow> I am not the cleverest of testers though,
<wxl> let's think about it: you haven't found a solution you're happy with, so you're already thinking about getting rid of what you got
<silverarrow> I can install 12.10 at least,
<silverarrow> perhaps it is possible to upgrade?
<wxl> that being said, continuously testing new upgrades is giong to be easy to do
<wxl> (you won't lose anything)
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> when you find a problem, you report the bug. try to be as detailed as you can. you don't have to understand everything, just report what you see.
<wxl> the important thing is that until 12.10 is officially released, there are daily changes that need testing
<silverarrow> is it possible to initate an upgrade from 12.04 to the beta version, or is a new install recommended?
<wxl> you don't need to test daily but the more you do the better
<wxl> as a general rule i would not plan on having one of these dailies (or even the beta) be your final solution
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> but testing on them will ensure that when the release is out, you are close as possible to what you want
<wxl> see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<silverarrow> I would need to do a full intall
<wxl> that's one of the options
<wxl> here are the four testcases for an example http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22391/testcases
<silverarrow> this is a fairly stable situation, where I can work and store my writing on a usb connected hd?
<silverarrow> what needs to be stable really is the word processor
<wxl> again, i would not expect these to be perfect. sometimes things go very awry. i'd save your writing elsewhere.
<silverarrow> it would make the testing much easier
<wxl> i've had dailies that really need a lot of work to boot, but usually those sorts of problems are resolved fairly quickly
<wxl> in general, you should be good
<silverarrow> ok,
<silverarrow> should I go for install now then
<wxl> as far as i remember i've been running 12.10 since it first came out
<wxl> but again, the FORMAL testing procedure is what's giong to matter
<wxl> you follow the test cases exactly and report bugs as you see them
<wxl> and then do ove
<wxl> (do over i mean)
<wxl> again and again
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> might be good to join the lubuntu-qa mailing list
<wxl> basically the more you contribute the better it will be
<silverarrow> so lubuntu, then
<silverarrow> I was thinking about xubuntu, but happily stick with lubuntu
<wxl> also do you know the tracker for gnome-mplayer? i found an x86 bug that they suggested i post upstream
<wxl> as i said yesterday it seems that lubuntu has become the sort of de facto ppc build
<TheLordOfTime> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (precise), package size 395 kB, installed size 1677 kB
<TheLordOfTime> ... oh right no botty :P
<wxl> that was unnecessary
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  is the bug in Ubuntu?
<wxl> ;)
<silverarrow> tracker? I have posted bugs for gnome mplaeyr ppc
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  actually was, needed the source name ;P
<wxl> TheLordOfTime: it's in EVERY buntu
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  the bug
<TheLordOfTime> has it been REPORTED in ubuntu
<wxl> yep
<TheLordOfTime> bug number?
<wxl> and in the bug report, it was suggested to report it upstream
<wxl> one sec
 * TheLordOfTime was going to help you "upstream" it
<silverarrow> I have been posting back and forth with a KEvin who are involved with gnome mplayer
<wxl> !bug 654047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654047 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "Stop button restarts playback instead of stopping" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654047
<silverarrow> but is sort of came to a hault
<wxl> silverarrow: what's your bug number? cuz that's what i was suggesting: moving it upstream. maybe TheLordOfTime could help there, too
<TheLordOfTime> depends on the bug :P
<wxl> silverarrow: i should add the long and short of the reason why i think you should be a tester is because you are so intent on fixing the problems. that sort of drive and perseverence is the true sign of a good tester. we just need to formalize your contributions.
<silverarrow> you have persuaded me, I am downloading
<silverarrow> I shall have to be active here on the lubuntu channel a lot then
<silverarrow> i will ask and be a  nusanse
<TheLordOfTime> you know what
<wxl> silverarrow: i would also suggest to help the long term repeated testing that you use zsync. don't worry, you can use it next time.
<TheLordOfTime> that bug has not enough information
<TheLordOfTime> that's why it was marked incomplete
<wxl> it was, because no one had tested with 1.0.6-1, which i did, TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> and you're not the bug reporter?
<wxl> seems that the originally reporter neglected his/her own bug
 * TheLordOfTime is double checking
<wxl> nope
<silverarrow> I reported a bug with 1.0.6, but someone marked it a dulpicate of 1.0.5
 * wxl is a recent add to lubuntu package team so i get updates of expired bugs and that's how i noticed
<wxl> give us the bug number, silverarrow
<silverarrow> I had the 1.0.6 packages built in precise 12.04
<silverarrow> let me google
<silverarrow> download takes 4 hours?
<wxl> depends on your connection
<wxl> but another way to ensure that it doesn't take long in the future is to use zsync. zsync only downloads the part that's different
<silverarrow> I need to get wired
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  did you guys check in quantal?
<wxl> so if only 5% of it has changed, you only download 5%
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  for that bug, did you check in Quantal's 1.0.6 package?
<wxl> TheLordOfTime: apparently my last note there isn't clear. i tested in 12.10 (quantal) which is where 1.0.6-1 is current. i posted the results.
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  looks like a *different* bug now
<TheLordOfTime> if the original bug was fixed in 1.0.6, it shouldn't be upstreamed
<TheLordOfTime> if there's a *different* bug, i.e. the one you said...]
<TheLordOfTime> that needs its own upstreaming
<wxl> hey man, i'm just repeating what was suggested, but yes XD
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not going to upstream bug 654047 since that's already "fixed"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654047 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "Stop button restarts playback instead of stopping" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654047
<TheLordOfTime> if you file another bug i'll help upstream that
<TheLordOfTime> but tag it as Quantal
<TheLordOfTime> (or use `ubuntu-bug gnome-mplayer` from a quantal system)
<silverarrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gecko-mediaplayer/+bug/1025815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025815 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu) "gecko package for ppc is broken" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> sounds good
<silverarrow> I shall get better at reporting bugs
<wxl> curious question: for people who are trying to use "lts" or for whatever reason are using an old version, will the fix ever trickle down?
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  only if someone submits a patch to fix it
<TheLordOfTime> or you could have the package backported
<TheLordOfTime> (1.0.6 being backported would allow 1.0.6 to run on Precise, but that's a more tricky process)
<wxl> i see
<TheLordOfTime> silverarrow:  wxl:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs <-- for future
<wxl> package management has its pros and cons
<TheLordOfTime> it may be ubuntu docs for bugs, but the process is still the same for triaging
<TheLordOfTime> silverarrow:  phillw commented on that bug.  i'm not touching it because its still "new"
<TheLordOfTime> that, and i'm not sure whether its an FFox or a gecko issue
<TheLordOfTime> silverarrow:  if it eventually gets to "confirmed" then i'll consider upstreaming it
<TheLordOfTime> i usually don't upstream "new" bugs
<TheLordOfTime> (I meaning me personally, not the rest of bugsquad/bugcontrol)
 * TheLordOfTime notices PHP is segfaulting for the 89th time this week, gets out the package purger, and preps to downgrade php on his system
<TheLordOfTime> ping me if ya need me
<silverarrow> I am on the G4 now
<TheLordOfTime> so you missed my last few messages?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> mozilla got messed up
<TheLordOfTime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187645/
<silverarrow> it`s all rightr
<silverarrow> needs more investigation
<TheLordOfTime> that's why i'm not going to touch it
<silverarrow> however, it is much the same as with 1.0.5 I think
<TheLordOfTime> still needs confirmation wherever
<TheLordOfTime> by someone else
<silverarrow> and I am not the cleverest with these things, but I will happily do what testing I can
<TheLordOfTime> not by the OP
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<wxl> bug 1046479 please confirm TheLordOfTime
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046479 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "stop button causes short playback before stop; playback resumes at this accelerated position" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046479
<silverarrow> is there a torrent for the beta version?
<wxl> (since it seems you're on quantal)
<silverarrow> 1 hour and 40  minutes
<wxl> and if you can confirm, then it's not new, in which case you can move it upstream XD
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  i'm not on quantal
<TheLordOfTime> i'm on precise.
<TheLordOfTime> i can't run quantal on this machine
<wxl> silverarrow: just be patient. as i said before, you can zsync it next time.
<TheLordOfTime> not until nvidia releases new drivers
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  i'm just on bugsquad / bugcontrol
<wxl> TheLordOfTime: ok, nevermind then
<TheLordOfTime> part of bugsquad is to help triaging :P
<TheLordOfTime> whether that triaging happens upstream or in ubuntu only... :P
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay, i'm sufficiently annoyed at PHP now
 * TheLordOfTime walks off to rant a bit
<silverarrow> I am not complaining about gnome mplayer in its self though
<silverarrow> well some issues
<silverarrow> wxl, could you link to be beta 1 DOWNLOADS again ?
<silverarrow> oh sorry
<wxl> silverarrow: you found?
<silverarrow> I am googeling and loads of quantal hits, but not the downloads
<wxl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22556/downloads though i'd suggest zsync
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I switched comptuers and sort of lost my way
<silverarrow> what is rsync and zsync?
<TheLordOfTime> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<TheLordOfTime> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<TheLordOfTime> factoids ftw
<wxl> hah
<wxl> as i said before, with zsync, the first time you download 100% the second time you download only the part that changed. if only 1% changes, you only download 1%
<silverarrow> oh clever
<wxl> this is the tester's best friend
<silverarrow> I didn`t get it the first tome
<silverarrow> time*
<silverarrow> download is speeding up
<silverarrow> 20 minutes
<silverarrow> back
<silverarrow> cd is burned
<silverarrow> It is always a nervous moment intalling os
<silverarrow> :-|
<silverarrow> wxl is the blacklist 42b thing fixed?
<silverarrow> for the initial bootup?
<silverarrow> do I get wireless on first bootup?
<silverarrow> major hassle ;-)
<silverarrow> wxl, firt bootup is crucial
<silverarrow> now for install
<wxl> silverarrow: don't know!
<silverarrow> b4something is not fixed for boot up?!
<silverarrow> why not
<silverarrow> darn
<silverarrow> I have to look it up again
<wxl> i haven't open up the ppc in a long time
<wxl> i usually just hardwire
<silverarrow> oh, it is fixed
<wxl> it is?
<wxl> oh SWEET
<silverarrow> yes, cd has booted, and I get desktop image
<silverarrow> yeah great
<silverarrow> however, desktop image is very coars
<silverarrow> odd
<silverarrow> I can't live with it
<wxl> remember you can send screenshots and file bugs while live
<silverarrow> unless its suppose to be liket hat
<wxl> assume anything that looks wrong is probably a bug
<wxl> at worst they'll make yuor bugs as invalid because they're not bugs which is not a problem
<silverarrow> some things are fixed at first bootup though
<silverarrow> the gui installer is haulting
<silverarrow> I don't get the widow to show properly
<silverarrow> what is b43 cutter?
<silverarrow> what would first bug report be then "fix the installer" ?
<silverarrow> Installer is frozen though
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> third try and no success
<silverarrow> I did the md5 sum check
<kanliot> ubiquity?
<kanliot> 12.10?
<silverarrow> what, ubiquity?
<kanliot> that's the name of the software installer of the graphical installer
<silverarrow> I get as far as booting, desktop image is a bit coarsed pixeled and installer do not work
<silverarrow> i suppose it is a bug
<kanliot> 12.04?
<silverarrow> 12.10 beta
<kanliot> yeah
<silverarrow> I am on ppc G4
<silverarrow> something with ubiquity then
<kanliot> well someone just told me 12.10 beta was a bad build, because ubiquity doesn't support any extended partitions (which is nearly alll pcs IMHO)
<kanliot> so it's crashy trashy
<silverarrow> there are issues with 12.04 too, but they are different
<silverarrow> can't be entirely bad
<silverarrow> has to be fixed though
<silverarrow> wonder how I can report it in a simple way
<theteju> hey silverarrow
<theteju> are you there?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<theteju> sorry,, never realized my user name
<silverarrow> :-)
<theteju> finally i could not solve the flash issue on google chrome
<theteju> so i did again , fresh install
<silverarrow> it helped?
<theteju> now, I forgot the browser you recommended
<silverarrow> well, I recommended midori
<silverarrow> which worked fine until recently
<theteju> NO re install did not help
<theteju> ok, is there any ppa for midori?
<silverarrow> it still works fine with most sites and youtube, but it crashes on some sites
<silverarrow> yes, just type midori in package manager
<silverarrow> or sudo apt-get install midori perhaps
<theteju> i finally went with minitube ,, works good
<theteju> for youtube.
<theteju> is there anything else do you think light weight and worth installing?
<silverarrow> well,  regular adobe should work
<silverarrow> but it's not lightweigt
<silverarrow> if minitube works it is great
<theteju> so , that means,, my cpu is powerful enough to play with it
<theteju> i think something wrong with default chromium
<theteju> it simply S***s
<kanliot> firefox
<kanliot> xxxterm if you really have no ram
<wxl> w3m ftw
<wxl> XD
<theteju> i got 1 gb ram and 2 gb swap
<theteju> i dont think 1 gb ever gets used fully
<theteju> so,, system is powerful enough for Lubuntu
<kanliot> hey wxl, have you noticed that update-manager never runs anymore?
<theteju> also,, to point out,, lubuntu software center does not work out of the box
<kanliot> what's the error.  i've read some of the LSC bugs
<theteju> i add to add ppa for lubuntu-desktop for it to work
<kanliot> using 11.10?
<wxl> kanliot: no, i don't really bother with it
<theteju> 12.04
<kanliot> weird
<kanliot> if you can reproduce the bug i'd be interested
<wxl> kanliot: i mean honestly it pops up every now and then but i ignore it
<wxl> i am one of those "only use apt" kind of guys
<wxl> but
<silverarrow> wxl, harly ever going to test for quantal
<wxl> i'd be happy to try to reproduce if you give me a bug number
<wxl> currently on 12.10 but if you give me a while i could set up another vbox for 12.04
<wxl> or whip out the netbook
<kanliot> ahh you're too nice
<wxl> silverarrow: not sure i grok your meaning
<silverarrow> well, i cannot install
<silverarrow> or get online
<kanliot> but no thanks i'll figure it out
<kanliot> anyone here running 12.04?
<silverarrow> ubiquity doesn''t launch properly on ibook G4
<wxl> silverarrow: then keep trying. meanwhile join lubuntu-qa and post a message to the mailing list about it
<silverarrow> kanliot, yes?
<wxl> however, you can do the live testcase, silverarrow
<wxl> kanliot: the netbook ain't far
<silverarrow> wxl, I struggle as a total newbie
<kanliot> silverarrow, when was the last time update manager opened on your desktop, to advise to install software
<kanliot> ?
<silverarrow> i get all kinds of simple basic fillin questions wrong lol
<silverarrow> a few days ago?
<kanliot> ahh i'll report it to the lubuntu-qa mailing list.  see if someone can test it
<wxl> you can do this test silverarrow http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession
<wxl> kanliot: have you already reported a bug?
<theteju> kanliot : update manager never comes up. just to let you know.
<kanliot> he already tried the testing tracker and had problems with it.  (not a surprise, IMHO)
<theteju> i installed twice lubuntu 12.04 in last week
<kanliot> how the hell do i reproduce the bug?
<silverarrow> wxl, very basic, how do I maneuver the ubuntu test pages, the bug numbers and fails and passes?
<kanliot> run your machine for a week, see if update manager doesn't come up?
<theteju> never seen update manager prompt
<kanliot> fine i'll file it
<kanliot> hold on
<silverarrow> wxl, I would like to report the installer bug for powerpc though, possible G4 spesific
<wxl> kanliot: i did have it come up yesterday
<wxl> maybe there are no updates?
<silverarrow> 12.04 installer was better, even with bugs
<wxl> if there's a bug in update-manager (not in apt), wouldn't apt-get update come up with something where update-manager did not?
<silverarrow> wxl, you mean synaptic?
<silverarrow> let me check
<wxl> silverarrow: i was more talking about kanliot's bug
<wxl> silverarrow: anywho, go to iso.qa.ubuntu.com and login using your launchpad credentials.
<wxl> from there click on the release version that corresponds to what you have
<silverarrow> no updates
<wxl> make sure you're using the right version (on the far right)
<silverarrow> oh,
<silverarrow> ....
<silverarrow> this is heavy work
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1046563
<silverarrow> thinking a new thought
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046563 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager never appears on lubuntu precise" [Undecided,New]
<silverarrow> I do get regular "udpates available" popups
<silverarrow> synaptic launches its' sel
<theteju> midori crashes a lot bro
 * kanliot doesn't know any gnome project that doesn't crash horribly
<silverarrow> theteju: unfortunately
<kanliot> besides, how could you not use firefox?
<silverarrow> theteju the first weeks I had it it behaved perfectly
<silverarrow> I think it behaves better on ppc than regular pc
<wxl> silverarrow: you might also join #ubuntu-testing and see if they can offer any advice on what to do with that ubiquity bug
<wxl> kanliot: booting netbook now XD
<silverarrow> theteju: unfortunately flash video replacer seems to be gone
<silverarrow> it was great for low specs and lubuntu
<kanliot> wxl you might have to upgrade the netbook to 12.04.1 then test
<wxl> wtf is 12.04.1
<kanliot> point release
<silverarrow> f involved?
<kanliot> maybe that's what i did wrong
<kanliot> maybe i wasn't supposed to upgrade
<wxl> how did you do that? through what tool?
<wxl> update manager just popped up for me
<silverarrow> very advance
<kanliot> hmmm i'm not 100% sure
<kanliot> i have 2 machines, i upgraded 1 though apt-get something, 2nd machine i used update manager
<kanliot> does your netbook say anything about upgrade?
<kanliot> your netbook's update manager?
<wxl> there's some security updates
<kanliot> no upgrade huh?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> what's lsb_release -a give you?
<silverarrow> theteju:  there is an issue with adobe flash player making midori crash, and there is a fix for it
<kanliot> ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> do-release-upgrade is how you update in command line
<wxl> so it's doubeful you did that
<wxl> interesting i have 12.04.1 lts too
<wxl> oooh wow i'm LTS now
<kanliot> lol
 * wxl gives a big woop
<kanliot> well you're less confused than me
<kanliot> so you doing ok
<wxl> i am? XD
<kanliot> whats' the cron directory?
<kanliot> just askin
<wxl> it's interesting that the description is 12.04.1 but the release is 12.04
<kanliot> yeah same here
<wxl> default for cron is /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<wxl> crontab -e to edit tho
<kanliot> run this: /etc/cron.daily/update-notifier-common
<kanliot> its a script
<wxl> lemme finish these updates
<wxl> man they're going insanely slow
<wxl> wrong wifi network
<JoaoVitor> Hello, I'm having a problem. Can you help me?
<wxl> ooh my turn
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoaoVitor> All distro Ubuntu and derivatives (xubuntu, Lubuntu etc) are crash my netbook when in battery usage. And I have to push the reset button
<Dice-Man> hello people
<silverarrow> JoaoVitor: bad battery?
<wxl> JoaoVitor: so if you are using ac, there's no problem. the second you remove it and it runs on battery, it freezes? what exactly happens?
<Dice-Man> i've a windows machine where i've put a tightvnc server on it
<Dice-Man> i'm entering the right stuff in vinagre
<kanliot> JoaoVitor, might be a question for the hardware people on the forum
<Dice-Man> but i don't have any connections :(
<JoaoVitor> silverarrow:not. the slackware for example, typically run
<gomiboy> Dice-Man: windows firewall is down?
<kanliot> JoaoVitor, might be kernel versions
<JoaoVitor> wxl:lock when the netbook is on battery usage, unplugged. It simply freezes the screen
<wxl> JoaoVitor: yeah, that sounds like a problem with the battery or the kernel. which netbook?
<JoaoVitor> kanliot:I'm using kernel 3.2.0-29
<wxl> JoaoVitor: what kernel in slackware?
<wxl> kanliot: /etc/cron.daily/update-notifier-common does nothing. but apt-get update && upgrade does indeed pull up some upgrades that need to happen.
<JoaoVitor> wxl:slack 3.2.28
<JoaoVitor> i think
<wxl> JoaoVitor: 3.2.0-29 ≠ 3.2.28. use the same kernel and see what happens.
<silverarrow> JoaoVitor: I have had lubuntu on a few laptops and never had the power issue you are experiencing
<silverarrow> odd though
<kanliot> bah it's just a guess
<JoaoVitor> wxl:I'll try. Thanks for the help.
<kanliot> i'd use slackware
<silverarrow> yeah, whatever ever works
<silverarrow> though it sould be fixed in lubuntu !!
<silverarrow> should*
<Dice-Man> gomiboy: i'm using comodo firewall
<wxl> kanliot: also running update-manager pulls up available updates.
<Dice-Man> but no it isn't
<wxl> JoaoVitor: i should add i had that problem once, too. bad battery.
<silverarrow> JoaoVitor: you might post on the Ubuntu forum, perhaps a clever guy will read it
<silverarrow> i have problems with flickering screen
<silverarrow> on my hp computer
<Dice-Man> gomiboy: i'm using remmina client on lubuntu
<silverarrow> what could it be?
<Dice-Man> gomiboy: it's a tightvnc connection what to put in the username field ?
<Dice-Man> tightvnc doesn't require a username
<Dice-Man> that's odd
<wxl> kanliot: consider yourself confirmed
<kanliot> ok thx wxl
<gomiboy> Dice-Man: reading tightvnc documentation here: http://www.tightvnc.com/winst.php : "Until a password is set, TightVNC will not accept incoming network connections."
<kanliot> oh btw silverarrow, they said bet1 ppc is broken, but fixes will be landing soon
<kanliot> on the lubuntu-qa mailing list
<wxl> silverarrow: problem seems to lie in bug 1041625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041625 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "X not starting after install [openchrome]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041625
<kanliot> wxl i thought that was the bug on the alternate cd?
<kanliot> so many bugs so little communication
<wxl> InstallationMedia: Lubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal" - Alpha i386 (20120724.2)
<kanliot> yeah i386
<kanliot> thats not ppc is it?
<wxl> that's not
<wxl> and it's not alternate either
<kanliot> lol sourcepackage: ubiquity
<wxl> but this is both https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/1041625/comments/34
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041625 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "X not starting after install [openchrome]" [High,Triaged]
<kanliot> man please tell me i'm not the only one who has to play a guessing games when qa sends out these emails
<wxl> nope
<wxl> you're not
<kanliot> i just talked to phillw
<kanliot> he said he was in waist deep
<kanliot> in muck
<wxl> heheh
<kanliot> he had to ask for respins
<kanliot> a bug not listed hold on
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1046175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046175 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression] Manual partitioner only creates primary partitions" [High,Fix released]
<silverarrow> yeah, in powerpc ubuquity doesn't even launch
<kanliot> so basically, any pc with extended paritionss or soemthing, wouldn't install, or something, maybe automatic worked i guess
<kanliot> something
<silverarrow> wonder if it is a connected bug?
<silverarrow> probably not though
<kanliot> bye
<kanliot> wxl if you have another few minutes
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxkeymap/+bug/1026510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026510 in lxkeymap (Ubuntu) "lxkeymap does not remember settings" [Undecided,New]
<kanliot> this seems like an actual bug in 12.04
<kanliot> actually i could test it myself
<kanliot> dont really need u
<silverarrow> I wasn't affected by teh keymap bug
<wxl> i thought we already had that one somewhere
<kanliot> what keyboard do you use silverarrow
<silverarrow> no idea, ibook stuff
<kanliot> yeah it was in hardy  i think can't remember
<silverarrow> powerpc seems to have bugnumbers multiplied
<wxl> so do you need me to double check this, kanliot ?
 * wxl doesn't think openchrome applies to ppc but we'll see
<silverarrow> i still can't manage to report ubiquity bug !"#¤
<kanliot> i'll ask you to triple check it
<kanliot> pleasee wait wxl
<wxl> silverarrow: there are two options. one, you could hardwire your machine, try hitting ctrl-alt-f1 and run ubuntu-bug ubiquity or two, you could just go to launchpad and report a new bug and fill in the info about it.
<wxl> there's also a third option
<kanliot> The ones that need testing are date stamped 20120905 (It does not affect Alternate etc).
<kanliot> @ PPC users, I've had a good long chat with cjwatson and he asks that you re-test the ppc isos, a lot of work has been done.
<kanliot> silverarrow if you have time you can doubletest the new ppc iso that just dropped
<silverarrow> but I just downloaded less than two hours ago
<kanliot> wxl please tripletest the lxkeymap bug
<kanliot> silverarrow, seriously i think there's a new build
<kanliot> if you like, use zsync
<wxl> yeah zsync
<silverarrow> kanliot, can you sort of slip the info to him, that G4 users have trouble launching insaller?
<kanliot> i can
<wxl> also this may be useful, silverarrow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_off-line
<silverarrow> iBook g4,
<kanliot> but can you retest with the build in the past hour or so?
<silverarrow> I can
<kanliot> cool
<silverarrow> and I need to buy a rack of CDs
<kanliot> :(
<silverarrow> I have four left
<silverarrow> which should see me through to tomorrow
<kanliot> :)
<silverarrow> kanliot, same download site?
<silverarrow> ooh, this is exiting
<wxl> you should try cd-rws
<kanliot> hold on
<kanliot> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22623/downloads
<kanliot> i think that's the right one
<kanliot> actually they said 20120905 in the email, i think they meant to say 20120905.1
<kanliot> more confusion
<silverarrow> downloading
<wxl> confirmed
<kanliot> yeah\
<kanliot> wxl i've done that
<kanliot> oopps replying to a convo about an hour ago
<kanliot> sorry
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> XD
<wxl>  /lastlog 1434
<wxl> XD
<silverarrow> who is the clever guy working with the ppc iso?
<wxl> you mean the guy trying to fix it?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> i hope he isn't all alone though
<wxl> not sure really
<silverarrow> my mom just bought a new laptop
<silverarrow> a hp
<silverarrow> slim and very wide screen
<silverarrow> about 2 kg
<silverarrow> I was going to get her a ultrabook
<kanliot> http://pastebin.com/qN8HXpX1
<silverarrow> like samsung 9 series
<silverarrow> but she was out on her own
<kanliot> sorry that's some random convo with the ppc guy
<silverarrow> she bought it today, looks nice
<Unit193> May want to join offtopic and talk there if it isn't support related.
<silverarrow> hi again
#lubuntu 2012-09-06
<Petros> Hi,
<Petros> I am trying to set up lubuntu 12.04 from the alternate CD, with encrypted LVM. Ev'thng goes fine until i try to set up encryption. It says that the component cannot be loaded from CD. I have verified CD consistency - it shows OK. Got stucked.
<Petros> *or stuck ? :D
<bioterror> look for another tty
<bioterror> it will probably show you the error
<bioterror> maybe tty4 could be it
<mikeym> Hi, I've got a wee problem with my #lubuntu eeepc, I wonder if anyone knows how to sort it.
<kanliot> i can guess
<mikeym> The function key gives access to functions like wifi on and off in the F-keys
<mikeym> But on my eeepc it also gives numbers over the u-p keys and the j-l and m
<mikeym> For some reason, I think maybe after an update, although ice been hibernating it gie a while so I can't be sure,
<mikeym> The keys are now number keys
<kanliot>  try this
<kanliot> http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-77992-keyboard-produces-numbers-instead-of-letters
<mikeym> I thought it might be a keyboard issue, except weirdly the function key doesn't appear to be stuck as the F-key function keys still require you to hold Fn
<kanliot> fn + numlock
<mikeym> Brilliant, thank you.
<kanliot> :)
<mikeym> Didn't know such a thing rxisted
<mikeym> Existed
<mikeym> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/customize-gtk3-gtk2-theme-colors-using.html will be good for customizing
<kanliot> you want that new tool in lubuntu?
<kanliot> tell the mailing list
 * kanliot actually installing the tool now
<Dice-Man> hello people
<Dice-Man> is there a way to use the vncviewer cmd in verbose mode ?
<Dice-Man> it doesn't propose options to do that
<Dice-Man> but is there still any ways ?
<vinit> whenever i play a movie or any video my xorg restarts.... any help
<kanliot> vinit, i can only guess
<kanliot> maybe dirt on your monitor?
<kanliot> do you have a recent graphics card?  recent lubuntu?
<vinit> no dirt.... on other os it works very fine.....
<vinit> the problem is in the bug list  but i am not able to find the solution
<kanliot> please link the bug
<vinit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/760743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760743 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu Natty) "Xorg crashes when a player plays a video - sync xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (1:0.2.904+svn920-1) from Debian resolve this problem" [High,Triaged]
<kanliot> you have a VIA graphics adapter?
<vinit> no.. its SIS
<vinit> ya means via adapter of SIS
<holstein> i had an SIS chip i just gave up one.. it was brutal.. that was 10.04 last time i tried
<holstein> gave up on*
<kanliot> 12.04 Lubutnu?
<vinit> lol.... ya i know its really outdated.. i am also planning to replace it.. but then also isnt there any solution.......
<vinit> yes it is 12.04
<holstein> doesnt really matter the age.. i dont think there was ever really good support for it.. i had issues with the vesa driver even
<vinit> ya sis chipsets dont support linux
<vinit> theres no driver avaiable
<holstein> the vesa driver usually works fine with everything
<kanliot> you might try 12.10 livecd just for the hell of it
<kanliot> might only take an hour
<kanliot> to test it out
<vinit> thanks kanliot for the suggestion .. but i might try that in near future
<kanliot> on second thought, i wouldn't try it
<kanliot> i don't see any changes
<kanliot> openchrome 0.3.1  does exisst vinit, but you'll have to install it yourself
<vinit> thanks ... currently installing openchrome...lets see.....
#lubuntu 2012-09-07
<joe__994> hey guys
<joe__994> can someone help me with my monitor settings?
<Unit193> !details | joe__994
<ubottu> joe__994: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joe__994> so i have a problem with my monitor settings. i'm running ubuntu 12.04 lts. my monitor is not detected. it has been detected on debian and mint distros
<joe__994> so when i try to change the refresh rate from 60 to 70, it wont let me
<mysteriousdarren> joe_994: what kind of graphics card do you have? integrated?
<joe__994> nvidia nv17
<mysteriousdarren> did you update the driver?
<joe__994> NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<joe__994> shouldn't the os do it automaticaly?
<mysteriousdarren> nope, it will have some basic drivers, but your gonna have to change from there.
<joe__994> oh i see, ok mate, thank you, i'll try to google it, if no luck i'll come back to you :)
<Unit193> "Additional Drivers" from the menu, but I have had to generate an xorg.conf before, bad chip for me.
<mysteriousdarren> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-304.43-driver.html
<joe__994> wow thanks mysterious, you rock! i'm gonna check it
<mysteriousdarren> yup happy to help
<n150p> Hi everyone, can you tell me how to disable the guest account login? I'm using Lubuntu 12.04 "out of the box"
<bioterror> n150p, edit lightdm.conf
<bioterror> and disable it
<n150p> i see no option to disable. it's only 4 lines:
<n150p> [SeatDefaults]
<n150p> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<n150p> user-session=Lubuntu
<n150p> xft-dpi=144
<bioterror> allow-guest=false
<n150p> but I think now that you told me that I'm using lightdm (which I did not know) ... i could probably google it
<n150p> oh, thanks
<n150p> i'll try that
<n150p> brb
<n150p> bioterror, thanks. works perfectly.
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> hi mariob
<faLUCE> hi. is it possible to install (x/k/l)ubuntu on zelig pad 700 ?
<faLUCE>  hi. Is it possible to install (k/l/x)ubuntu on a zelig pad 700 ?
<smartboyhw> faLUCE: Is that an ARM device?
<faLUCE>  smartboyhw arm cortex 1 ghz
<smartboyhw> OK, I think Lubuntu just introduced an ARM image
<smartboyhw> However it is unstable since it is 12.10 I think
<smartboyhw> May be
<smartboyhw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-preinstalled/20120905/quantal-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+ac100.tar.gz
<smartboyhw> Download it
<faLUCE> smartboyhw: which version is it?
<smartboyhw> And then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook
<smartboyhw> faLUCE, 12.10
<smartboyhw> Beta 1
<faLUCE> smartboyhw: but what about the touchscreen?
<smartboyhw> Touchscreen oh
<smartboyhw> Then I don't know:)
<faLUCE> anyway, thanks for the other tips
<lucaaa> ho appena installato lubuntu, al riavvio tutto funziona però ho provato a fare gli aggiornamenti senza riuscirci e al riavvio non funziona più nè il mouse ne la rete wifi
<lucaaa> qualcuno può aiutarmi?? :D
<kanliot>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<kanliot>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<joe__462> hey guys
<joe__462> after running 'apt-get install nvidia-current', i got my desktop resolution absulutly currepted
<joe__462> so i've uninstalled it but i can't get the original lubuntu driver setup going
<joe__462> can anyone help me on how to restore my original ubuntu 12.04 video and sound driver settings?
<joe__462> oh yeah, for some reason after running the nvidia update, i lost the sound ablilities as weel
<silverarrow> sound driver should be easy
<silverarrow> I think you can  switch drivers in alsamixedr
<silverarrow> alsamixer
<silverarrow> joe__462, resolution is usually about config though?
<joe__462> yeah, i've played around with alsamixer before to get the sound going but the thing i don't understand is why nvidia update messed up the sound..
<silverarrow> not sure either, cause it should not
<silverarrow> however the regular procedure for sound is: right click loudspeaker icon on the task bar
<joe__462> yeah but it's all gray, i can't use the bars
<silverarrow> it should be unmuted
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> is it a fresh install?
<silverarrow> does alsamixer launch in terminal?
<joe__462> yeah
<silverarrow> and all parameters are on, or high levels ?
<joe__462> no it's a gui one thing, donno i've installed all sorts of alsa stuff before to get it going ;)
<silverarrow> I have had alsamixer settings suddenly go off for weird reasons though
<silverarrow> like update, or package install
<joe__462> yeah, i know... but to be honest, i'm more bothered with the display settings at the moment
<silverarrow> I`m just suggesting a double check
<joe__462> thanks silver
<silverarrow> and you have tried monitor settings?
<joe__462> monitor settings first does not detect my monitor, and second the max resulution i get is 640x480 60 refresh rate
<joe__462> and i'm using 19 inch monitor how bad could it get ;)
<silverarrow> unusually low, unless it is a very old computer
<silverarrow> you need one of the clever guys
<joe__462> it is quite old, but everything seems to work fine before i ran 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<joe__462> hehe silver, that's a good one ;)
<silverarrow> someone on the Ubuntu channel should be able to help, at least of there is low activity here
<silverarrow> hmm, let me check
<joe__462> thanks mate, that's very nice of you
<silverarrow> what are the graphics packages called?
<silverarrow> ASCII ?
<joe__462> well my wife and i need to get ready and go to the movies :)
<joe__462> we gonna watch 'possession'
<joe__462> so i'll be back later
<silverarrow> xorg core
<joe__462> thank for all the help silver and i'll see you later
<silverarrow> not much help though
<silverarrow> joe__462, if you post on the ubuntu forum, there is usually every quick replies
<silverarrow> withing three minutes
<IboS> hello
<IboS> here a fact
<IboS> i'm connecting with ssh on a lubuntu desktop machine
<IboS> this machine is on login screen
<IboS> when i want via ssh launch the cmd alsamixer i can't
<IboS> is there a way to launch alsa at boot before login ?
<IboS> and have sound by the way
<silverarrow> not shure
<silverarrow> can`t you just launch alsa in terminal like usual ?
<IboS> silverarrow: how to do that?
<IboS> sudo service alsa start ?
<silverarrow> just open terminal and write alsamixer
<silverarrow> menu-accessories-LXterminal
<silverarrow> it launches alsamixer and it can easily be adjusted
<silverarrow> you don`t need sudo or any commands
<silverarrow> you maneuver it with arrows sideways and up-down
<silverarrow> and F-keys
<IboS> well i'm on ssh
<IboS> i sshed to the machine
<silverarrow> oh,
<IboS> the actual state of the machine : login screen
<bioterror> alsamixer can be run from ssh session
<bioterror> should not be a problem
<bioterror> as I have done it too many times on different computers
<silverarrow> as long as you get the terminal windows
<IboS> well it says can't open no such file or directory i can solve the problem by manually login on the machine but i want it different :)
<IboS> on previous version of lubuntu it worked pretty fine
<IboS> well
<IboS> i learnt that at login a sound device is created
<IboS> how to create it before then ?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> alsa is loaded on boot
<wxl> i just did grep alsa on every log i have and everything i get is terminations not startups
<wxl> it would make sense though that alsa would be started on a per-user basis, i.e. at login, rather that on boot
<wxl> honetly this might be a question better answered by #alsa
<gomiboy> it's pulseaudio that has a per user daemon, not alsa, just saying...
<TheLordOfTime> is Lubuntu better for a low-RAM, low-power HP Mini 110 netbook that is at least 3 years old?
<TheLordOfTime> better than Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> (Kubuntu's not an option :P)
<Unit193> Kubuntu is actually more of an option than Ubuntu is, as far as ram usage and CPU.
<Unit193> And depends on the specs.
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  well, i'm kinda in "Panic" mode atm...
<TheLordOfTime> given the fact the main linux fubar'd itself on that system
<TheLordOfTime> give me a minute
<Unit193> Soo.... Install it and findout then?
<TheLordOfTime> *digs around for his specs on that machine*
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  Bandwidth limits
<TheLordOfTime> can't go downloading each version and testing
<TheLordOfTime> (Kubuntu's not an option, the netbook can't handle the graphics)
<TheLordOfTime> (tried back in Natty)
<Unit193> And it can with Unity?  Lubuntu is ligher than Xubuntu, so ther is that.
<TheLordOfTime> Unity runs, a tad sluggishly though
<TheLordOfTime> i put Ubuntu 11.04 on here because that's the LiveUSB I had around at the time
<TheLordOfTime> but now its purge-and-install-new time, so...
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah, lemme dig up the specs
<TheLordOfTime> they're stored on at least *one* of my fileservers here... :p
<Unit193> Right, well it's a tad sluggish on 500MHz, but using 227M of 512 (stuff open)
<TheLordOfTime> its got 2008MB RAM, an Intel Atom N270 processor, an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (using shared memory, up to 128MB), and has a 160GB hard drive.
<TheLordOfTime> i upgraded the ram from 1GB, apparently it takes some RAM to the graphics)
<TheLordOfTime> i'll try Lubuntu, i'm quite tired of Unity :P
<TheLordOfTime> of course, i could always to a netinst :P
<TheLordOfTime> but that takes longerish
<W4sp> eeeeeee
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  loadtime is SOO MUCH FASTER with Lubuntu on this machine
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<W4sp> Sorry, that wasn't intended as you may have guessed already.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> W4sp:  stuff happens :P
<Unit193> W4sp: I had to resist saying "I'm not cleaning that up."
<Unit193> TheLordOfTime: As it should be.
<W4sp> I didn't fell asleep though.
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  lol @ resisting.  and it is indeed much faster on this netbook
<TheLordOfTime> MUCH MORE RAM IS FREE
<TheLordOfTime> whoops caps
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  guess what else i found when i was looking at the system in the Live environment.  I found the blasphemous Windows XP on the system.
#lubuntu 2012-09-08
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there a way to reboot or refresh battery indicator ?
<scarecrow> can any one help me troubleshoot why linux isnt installing?
<bioterror> tell us more
<bioterror> what media are you using
<bioterror> what happens
<bioterror> and where
<bioterror> !details | scarecrow
<ubottu> scarecrow: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joe__398> hey guys
<joe__398> i was wondering if is there a way to reinstalling the system without booting with the installation disk?
<Unit193> To actually reinstall with out it?  Not really.
<head_victim> joe__398: if you're planning ahead rather than attempting retrospectively, you can always attempt to clone the drive and move it to another hdd.
<joe__398> yeah i figured that out, thanks head :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I`m reading up on accelerated graphics
<silverarrow> very basic, on what it is
<silverarrow> I keep getting told linxu does not have accelerated grahpics for macs
<silverarrow> which I don`t understand
<silverarrow> is greasemonkey still current?
<silverarrow> what is 3D graphics?
#lubuntu 2012-09-09
<ja4> Do you know where I can find checksums for the 64-bit lubuntu installer disk image?
<Unit193> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/MD5SUMS
<ja4> thank you!
<Unit193> Sure.
<witeds> hello i could use some help i was wondering if there was any way to add directories to the start menu like what wine dose
<mysteriousdarren> witeds: try #ubuntu if you need more help, it might take a long to get an answer here.
<witeds> this is a lubuntu question since i am talking about the lubutnu start menu
<mysteriousdarren> witeds: something like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/159008/how-to-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu
<witeds> no
<witeds> a menu directory like games or wine somthing like that
<joe> hey guys
<joe> using lubuntu 12.04, after installing nvidia drivers, everything seems to be blurry and fuzzy
<bioterror> not the first
<bioterror> cant remember the solution
<Unit193> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<joe> thanks guys, having hard time
<bioterror> joe, you have correct refresh rates and so on?
<joe> bioterror: i can set it to either 75 or auto
<bioterror> are you using CRT?
<joe> nope,lcd
#lubuntu 2013-09-02
<me-1> hi...will Lubuntu work on Pentium III with 256 ram and what version is latest LTS
<me-1> hi...so Lubuntu does not have a LTS release...?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> me-1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202844/when-will-the-next-lts-version-of-lubuntu-be-released
<qingluo1> hi all, can any one show me how can i find the discription about details of bootup lubuntu, including first boot file(shell script) changing environment. thanks a lot
<bioterror> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<qingluo1> does event-driver init model means event.d?
<qingluo1> my / filesystem doesn't have than folder.
<qingluo1> im using lxde filesystem. how can i found the first shell script
<bioterror> qingluo1, maybe you should explain what you want to do
<qingluo1> im compare two root filesystem which one is based lxde, while another is based busybox. lxde's can initial serial port and VGA as shell . but the busybox one just can initial one of them to a shell input. i wanna to get understand how it acomplish such function. besides, they use same kernel lubuntu image
<bioterror> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<bioterror> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<bioterror> as you can see, LXDE isn't a filesystem, it's a desktop environment
<qingluo1> o  sorry about my bad discription.  i'm using linaro alip's workout
<qingluo1> which top layer based on lxde.
<qingluo1> is there anyway to find the bootup order in a nonstandard root filesystem? except follow source code(it seems a little big work)
<tux_> has anyone tried Trisquel? it is basically Lubuntu without the Ubuntu bloat, advertising and proprietary stuff
<tux_> and its based on Ubuntu LTS
<bioterror> what's then this ubuntu bloat?
<tux_> Ubuntu needs at least 1GB RAM and 1GHz CPU, and has bloat like Zeitgeist to better cater the advertising bloat to make you buy stuff found on Ubuntu One, Ubuntu Software Center, Amazon, Rythmbox...etc
<bioterror> so, how is this then no-bloat when it's based on ubuntu lts
 * bioterror does not understand
<tux_> ask them on #trisquel
<tux_> bbl i just downloaded lubuntu :P
<phillw> bioterror: we have an LTS?... when did that sneak out? :P
<bioterror> it's always better to use LTS ubuntu than live on the moment ;)
<phillw> bioterror: Well, as lubuntu do not have an LTS, I'd not touch it with a barge pole :D 13.10 is looking quite good as our alpha for 14.04 :P
<Myrtti> oh my, it's bioterror
<boopla7> Installed lubuntu alongside windos. Now i dont need windows anymore. How do i recover the disk space allocated to windows? Is there a way to do it without reinstalling lubuntu (using entire disk this time)?
<optimusprimem> hi, Ubuntu run fine in this configuration: 2GB RAM, HDD 5400 RPM, AMD Fusion C-60 (Dual Core)? <- this is a netbook
<justin__> when I try booting off a lubuntu intallation disk and select either "try lubuntu without installing" or "install lubuntu" I get the following messages "error: failure reading sector 0x4f500 from 'cd0' Press any key to continue" and then the message "0.323258] Kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)"
<justin__> is there something wrong with my grub? or do I need to change the way my hardrive is partitioned?
<imacg5> hi¨
<imacg5> can you guys help me with a problem regarding installing lubuntu on an imac g5
<imacg5> it crashes when I try and install
<shwouchk_> Hello
<shwouchk_> I have a laptop which I want to have connected to an external monitor 99% of the time. The other 1% I would use its screen. I want the laptop to be closed usually to save space, and to use external KB/mouse. The external monitor supports a higher resolution than the laptop screen, so I won't use screen duplication, and extended desktop is annoying when one of the monitors can't be viewed, so also out of the question. Is there a simple
<shwouchk_> way to enable the external only configuration, but that would switch to the internal monitor when the external monitor is disconnected, like regular ubuntu/windows/etc provide? What software does regular ubuntu use for this? Thanks in advance
<imacg5> hi
<shwouchk_> hi
<imacg5> lubuntu hangs when i try and install
<imacg5> am running from disc
<imacg5> on an imac g5
<imacg5> are you there
<shwouchk_> (im here like you) does it hang when booting after the install, during the install, or when starting the installer?
<imacg5> when i launch the installer from desktop
<shwouchk_> imacg5: keep in mind that I'm not your support staff, and in fact nobody here is.
<imacg5> i know
<imacg5> sorry
<shwouchk_> imacg5: before you did anything in the installer? just the launch itself of the installer?
<imacg5> i boot from cd, and after a while i see the desktop
<imacg5> it has one icon, "install lubuntu 12.10"
<imacg5> i doubleclick, and it hangs
<shwouchk_> hmm
<ianorlin> can you check disc for errors?'
<imacg5> while in lubuntu, or on another computer
<ianorlin> when first booting
<shwouchk_> imacg5: just the installation or the whole computer? Are you able to press A+C+F1 to get to a tty (press A+F7 to get back to xorg afterwards)? Do you see the capslock light blink when you press capslock?
<shwouchk_> ah, that's a good idea also.
<imacg5> the capslock light blinks, and upon pressing a+c+f1 the fans started whirring but nothing happened
<shwouchk_> hmm
<shwouchk_> that's odd
<shwouchk_> I would do what ianorlin suggested
<imacg5> do i check for errors before pressing enter
<imacg5> when booting from disc, i press c to boot from cd and then press enter to launch lubuntu
<shwouchk_> imacg5: I don't remember how the menu looks, but I think that if you pay attention, then there is an option to check CD for defects at some point while booting. alternatively I would run md5hash on /dev/sr0 or whatever the device with the CD is (from another OS, I'm not sure whether it would work from the same OS), and compare with the posted hash
<imacg5> okay ill try that thanks
<imacg5> i don't see any way to check for errors
<ianorlin> when you first boot up isn't there a menu?
<ianorlin> also did you check the md5 sum of your iso?
<imacg5> there is a menu white text on black
<imacg5> but i don't see a way to check for errors
<imacg5> what should i write
<shwouchk_> imacg5: it is possible that you need to hold down the shift button while booting to get a menu
<shwouchk_> ah, you said there's a menu
<ianorlin> not sure that brings up check for errors message
<imacg5> i do get a menu, it says welcome to lubuntu 12.10
<imacg5> brb
<shwouchk_> imacg5: "md5sum <thefile.iso>" and compare to the md5 posted online where you downloaded it
<imacg5> in the menu?
<ianorlin> from tty I think
<shwouchk_> imacg5: from a working machine, the one you downloaded the iso to
<shwouchk_> ianorlin: you wouldn't happen to have a clue about my question, would you?
<ianorlin> what was your question?
<shwouchk_> ianorlin: (it was long) in short, how to have the screen layout update upon monitor in/out in a way similar to what other distros OS/s provide, and/or what other distros use to enable such functionality
<ianorlin> um not sure about multiple monitors
<ianorlin> I might try to find something
<shwouchk_> :()
<ianorlin> do you have arandr
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/MultiDisplay
<justin__> when I try booting off a lubuntu intallation disk and select either "try lubuntu without installing" or "install lubuntu" I get the following messages "error: failure reading sector 0x4f500 from 'cd0' Press any key to continue" and then the message "0.323258] Kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)"
<justin__> how can i fix this and get lubuntu to install?
<ianorlin> have you checked for errors or is thta not on the menu
<shwouchk_> ianorlin: I do, but as far as I see it does not support automatic configuration change - only running a given configuration as a script.
<ianorlin> no to see if the disk is good
<shwouchk_> justin__: sounds like a bad CD to me
<justin__> shwouchk: I have used multiple CD's though
<ianorlin> did you check the iso?
<ianorlin> also burn as slow as you can
<justin__> i got the iso from lubuntu.net
<ianorlin> no the md5 sum of the iso
<imacg5> i didn't get to choose that, mine just went straight to the desktop, and it hangs whenever i open a new window
<justin__> shwouchk: when i try to boot from kubuntu, lubuntu or ubuntu disks I have the same problems, but arch and chakra disks work fine
<shwouchk_> justin__: as ianorlin said, check md5 of the iso first please
<shwouchk_> also imacg5.
<imacg5> i have the md5 value of my iso file, but what do i compare that to
<ianorlin> wiat are you using alt installer?
<imacg5> i was linked to this site http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<imacg5> i dont see no md5 value
<shwouchk_> ianorlin: usually the page where you downloaded the iso from
<shwouchk_> has the md5 of it
<ianorlin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<ianorlin> for 12.10
<imacg5> yes that is where i downloaded it from
<imacg5> but where do i find md5 value
<shwouchk_> imacg5: I would try to search for the word "md5" on that page
<imacg5> it's identical
<imacg5> okay thanks for all the help guys, really appreciate it
<imacg5> gtg
<justin__> so I'm redownloading a lubuntu iso directly this time and not a torrent
<justin__> and then ill burn it as slow as possible
<justin__> and see if i still have the same errors
<justin__> so I checked the md5sum on my .iso file and it's correct and when i burned to a disk i burned as slow as possible
<justin__> but i still got the same errors as before "error: failure reading sectore 0x4f500 from 'cd0'." and " 0.323258] Kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) "
<justin__> anyone?
<melodie> hi
#lubuntu 2013-09-03
<mapps> hi
<mapps> hmm
<hydro> after installing lubuntu and rebooting, i'm taking to a boot screen where i can select what i want to boot of off and selecting anything just restarts the computer
<hydro> this happened to me once before and i managed to fix it by setting up a boot flag in my root partition
<hydro> this time i let the lubuntu installer set up my partitions automatically, and there already seems to be a boot flag in the root partition
<hydro> when i open gparted i get an error "/dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?"
<Guest87294> how do i install flash?
<Unit193> Install lubuntu-restricted-extras, which should install adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer.
<Guest87294> how big is it in size
<Guest87294> lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Unit193> It depends on several packages, but not too bad.
<testerer> problem:  no wifi in lubuntu 13.  chipset Ralink 2571
<testerer> lsusb reveals my wifi dongle is connected.
<testerer> I want to connect WiFi via the command line (I'
<testerer> I did the following:  ifconfig wlan0 up  (followed by)  iwconfig wlan0 ssid xxxxxxx key yyyyyy (followed by) dhclient wlan0
<testerer> no go.
<testerer> That's the usual process to get WiFi up and running from terminal isn't it?  Not working.  Faulty ralink driver??
<testerer> I know my WiFi works with an older kernel/distro cause I was using it.  But it fails in Lubuntu 13.
<testerer> Looks like the Lubuntu developers botched the USB WiFi yet again...
<bioterror> what do you mean?
<testerer> 2 of my wifi dongles fail to connect
<testerer> They certainly work with kernel 2.6.32.x
<bioterror> 2.6. :o
<testerer> But they don't work in Lubuntu raring.
<testerer> the drivers are certainly there. I checked with lsmod
<testerer> rt2500usb and rt2x00usb
<testerer> I'm thinking there's a fault somewhere with udev
<testerer> maybe i need to make a new udev rule or something?
<testerer> I had a similar problem recently with my USB scanner not working.  Know how i fixed it?
<testerer> I added a new rule to:   /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<testerer> Now the scanner is detected and works fine.
<testerer> You think my USB WiFi may have a similar solution?
<testerer> I may have to downgrade my lubuntu/ubuntu version.. Never mind. Bye
<tux_> which version should i get?
<hateball> tux_: Of what?
<tux_> lubuntu
<tux_> why does Debian-LXDE use half the memory than lubuntu?
<tux_> i was shocked it only used around 50MB on boot, it is almost close to Slitaz which uses less than 30MB on boot, both distros use LXDE
<tux_> why does lubuntu seem bloated in comparison?
<testerer> Lubuntu 13.04 is bugged to the max.   Won't apt-get update security.   GPG key errors
<testerer> I'm using the default installation to apt-get update and the repos are broken..damnit
<testerer> Should i erase the entire sources.list file and change repos?
<testerer> GPG error:  http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security Release The following signatures were invalid:  BADSIG <lengthy keycode>
<testerer> Encountered a section with no package:  header
<testerer> Does everyone else get this problem or did I do something wrong?
<testerer> I should mention I installed using the alternate .iso
<testerer> lubuntu-13.04-alternate-i386.iso
<testerer> Also the kernel wifi driver set hardware encyrption ON by default causing my wifi to crash...Hardware encyption should be off
<testerer> and iwconfig has to power off the wifi unit first before it works:  iwconfig wlan0 power off
<testerer> A new release, a new pile of bugs....
<testerer> ok i fixed it partially and can apt-get upgrade...hoping fore the best..
<testerer> i might have had a corrupt installation either from CD or lost/corrupt packets from Wifi
<testerer> moving on..
<testerer> <back.  I fixed my wifi and apt-get. (after much command lining) :-p   Works fine now
<testerer> mark this as problem solved :- )
<testerer> bye
<holycrapforcrap> hi, just tried to install lubuntu 13.04 i368 desktop on an old omnibook x3, installer behaves completely strange. not like it should = not like its covered on the help page. i'll try for the alternate installer now which would have been the better option anyway. now there is the same problem i always end up - dead outdated links on the help pages, or outdated infos
<holycrapforcrap> anyone out there who can link me to the official alternate install iso?
<holycrapforcrap> would be highly appreciated
<Unit193> I'd check the md5sum and burn.
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<holycrapforcrap> great - thax a heap!
<holycrapforcrap> +n
<theos> hi. how do i turn on/off system sounds? like alert/beeps etc
<theos> i do have iNet/EnableEventSounds=1 iNet/EnableInputFeedbackSounds=1
<superman_> how do i add a program to start up?
<theos> autostart file
<superman_> ok thanks
<javatexan> okay I have totally botched something and I cannot figure it out.  I am on a laptop, macbook pro.  I installed lm-sensors and something called TLP.  I purged macfanctld because I got tired of pegging the fans at max all the time.  Something is not right....fans run all the time and doesn't seem to drop temp below....OUCH! on legs.  Help?
<javatexan> got it...thanks
<ibere_SP> /part
<symptom> hey, does someone know how i theme lightdm-gtk? (theres a conf file where i need to specify a gtk-theme but i dont know where to put the theme)
<Unit193> /usr/share/themes/
<testerer> There should be way more chatters here since lubuntu is the most aweseme OS ;-)
<testerer> except for a wee problem:
<testerer> sudoers is not accepting this command:  user1 ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/shutdown -h now
<testerer> I want to allow "shutdown" to be run as root (or sudo without having to provide a password).
<Unit193> I'd assume lxsession-logout doesn't count.
<testerer> Unit193..i deleted lxde/openbox/lightdm and using icewm
<testerer> that's why i need a custom shutdown script or sudoers permission to root shutdown
<testerer> but sudoers refuses to make "shutdown" execute as admin
<Unit193> And if you drop " -h now"?
<Unit193> unit193 ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<Unit193> Did you happen to read /etc/sudoers.d/README ?
<testerer> ok i'll give that a try
#lubuntu 2013-09-04
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> anyone here?
<hyperair> does lubuntu not come with pulseaudio?
<Unit193> Nope.
<hyperair> hmm, odd
<hyperair> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop pulls in pulseaudio anyway
<Unit193> Try it with --no-install-recommends
<hyperair> ah, recommends, that's probably it
<hyperair> oh well
<hyperair> i was hoping it came with pulseaudio by default
<hyperair> dealing with bug #1178272
<ubottu> bug 1178272 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "Without pulseaudio, banshee and rhythmbox report "jack server is not running or cannot be started" and do not play" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178272
<Unit193> Of course you can install pulseaudio, but that doesn't help defaults.  You'd think the package would then depend on it, or at least should.
<hyperair> the package does depend on it
<hyperair> well, rather it depends on gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio | gstreamer1.0-audiosink
<hyperair> and recommends -pulseaudio
<hyperair> but that's useless since lubuntu chooses not to ship pulseaudio
<hyperair> why doesn't it anyway? is pulseaudio that bloated a dependency?
<hyperair> 11MB
<hyperair> that's including consolekit and dbus
<Unit193> It's been known to cause issues with something, can't remember what.
<hyperair> sheesh
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/9gpZSi8DJsa7GKhlbbUT hah, that's all the packages I have, don't even have pulseaudio. :P
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> this is dumb. maybe i'll just pretend the issue doesn't exist, since people who insist on not having pulseaudio are stubborn pricks anyway
<Unit193> Well, I remember it was causing some issue on the Lubuntu computer so removed because :lazy:, this computer has pulse working fine. :D
<hyperair> pffft.
<hyperair> what's the music player in lubuntu?
<Unit193> Said in there, audacious or somesuch.  Well, media manager, player is some mplayer UI.
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> audacious eh
<hyperair> doesn't use gstreamer
<Unit193> gnome-mplayer
<hyperair> neither does gnome-mplayer
<hyperair> bleh
<hyperair> so we can't exactly toss gstreamer1.0-alsa onto lubuntu-desktop
<hyperair> sheesh
<Unit193> Actually, Lubuntu is switching to firefox, and that only has gstreamer0.10 support.  Not sure if that version will make it into saucy or not though.
<Unit193> (v25)
<Unit193> pidgin also depends on libgstreamer0.10-0, but only recommends gstreamer0.10-plugins-base.  (In raring, that is.)
<hyperair> oho
<hyperair> does anything use gst1.0?
<Unit193> wget -qO- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.manifest | grep gst  says yes, but I don't know what.
<Unit193> hyperair: Got it?
<hyperair> lemme check
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> no -alsa
<hyperair> and no gst1.0 stuff
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> Well, plugins base.
<Unit193> libgstreamer1.0-0 and libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0 to be exact, but that's it, so something isn't pulling in much.
<hyperair> oh yeah it is there
<hyperair> just not the plugins themselves
<hyperair> only the lib that loads the plugins
<Unit193> So something expecting gstreamer is going to have fun. :D
<Unit193> Anywho, do I detect a lubuntu-gstreamer? :---------D
<hyperair> uh metapackage?
<hyperair> seems counterintuitive to have a metapackage for that
<hyperair> the media players typically already express a dependency on the plugins they need
<Unit193> (Kidding. :P )
<Ahmuck> got a problem. computer booted and now I have a screen with tabs on them, one "learn" and another "preferences".  it's an odd tabbed application window.  is this something new?
<Ahmuck> what in the h* happened.  I have no menu now
<Ahmuck> is ubuntu playing around with a desktop look alike ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> lubuntu
<Ahmuck> anybody home
<ianorlin> I don't know what happened
<ianorlin> did you put something in autostart?
<Unit193> Did you select the "Lubuntu Netbook" login option?
<Ahmuck> nope
<Ahmuck> never
<Ahmuck> i often do a "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<Ahmuck> hrm, if it's a login option i should be able to logout and log back in again
<Ahmuck> jam
<Ahmuck> lxgames option
<Ahmuck> awkward
<Ahmuck> is this a new option or did i select by hitting the wrong key?
<Ahmuck> btw, i don't recall logging in this evening after bootup
<Ahmuck> or something an installed game would have done?
<ianorlin> I think it is there just you might not be using it
<antisober552> hi guys im trying to bridge an connection from my wifi card to ethernet
<antisober552> so i can connect my xbox without having to run an ethernet cord around the house
<antisober552> i know this is not the best thing to do but it will do me for the time being
<tsimpson> !ics | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<antisober552> im using 13.04 is the guide the same
<tsimpson> it should be, at least the command line way
<antisober552> thx :)
<lgp171188> Hi, I installed emacs24 on my lubuntu installation and I find that the syntax highlighting doesn't work at all. It used to work fine out of the box on ubuntu and debian. What could be the issue here?
<lgp171188> I tried activating the global font lock mode, but it says "symbol's value is void: global-font-lock-mode"
<elixia> I recently upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 via do-release upgrade. I have an NVIDIA GeForce4 Go 420 video card. The display worked perfectly fine, but after upgrade it just brings me to a flickering blue screen when booting with 3.8 kernel. When I use the old 3.5 kernel though it boots fine. Checking the Xorg logs show Kernel 3.8 uses "nouveau interface version 1.1.0" while 3.5 shows "nouveau interface version 1.0.0".
<elixia> (continued) Also, Kernel 3.8 shows "(II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 0" while Kernel 3.5 shows "(II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 1". No other differences were noticed on the Xorg logs between kernels
<leszek> hi
<Ahmuck> hi leszek
<Impossible> how can i switch between workspaces (shortcut)
<Impossible> also how can i see all my programs I have open so i can choose which to exit out
<Impossible> thanks
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+Left (or right), and there should be an application list in lxpanel...
<Impossible> thanks, oh i meant like have them all be seen but seperated you know?? maybe its not possible
<Impossible> im trying to make  a usb of lubuntu will multisystem do this?
<Unit193> If in windows, linuxliveUSB, if in Linux, dd.
<Impossible> thansk
<Impossible> how may i move a program to another worksp
<Unit193> Drag, or right click title bar.
<n-iCe> hello guys
<n-iCe> is the way to install kerneles to ubuntu the same for lubuntu?
<wxl> n-iCe: no reason for it to not be
<Unit193> Yeah, it's as unsupported on Lubuntu as it is Ubuntu. :-----D
<gomiboy> n-iCe: i never used ubuntu, but i guess... ohh what the others say... :)
<chrisb_> hi, i've lost "Desktop Session Settings" from my lubuntu menu. How do I get it back please?
<chrisb_> sudo apt-get install lxsession-edit has helped!!!!!
<mozybonz> heh damn i love this os on my laptop
<Impossible> is it ok to have JAVA insalled
<wxl> Impossible: it's ok. but it's certainly not a requirement.
#lubuntu 2013-09-05
<qingluo> hi all, i need to port sfdisk for arm. where can i get the source code?  sourceforge?
<Unit193> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Unit193> Might not be latest upstream, though.
<qingluo> latest is not necessary, but it must be stable
<qingluo> ubottu: thankyou
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Impossible> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<mint_> So is the next release using lxde/qt?
<Unit193> Nope, GTK.
<mint_> awww
<mint_> or... gtk3?
<santhosh> hai iam getting application database errors in wine on lubuntu
<santhosh>  hai iam getting application database errors in wine on lubuntu
<santhosh>  hai iam getting application database errors in wine on lubuntu
<Monday> santhosh, what version are you using
<santhosh> iam using 1.6 iam trying 1.4.1 but is graphics errors
<santhosh> is there any sluaton to reslove the application database
<santhosh> iam using 1.6 iam trying 1.4.1 but is graphics errors
<santhosh> is there any soluaton to reslove the application database error on wine
<santhosh> is there any soluaton to reslove the application database error on wine
<Monday> what app are you trying to install
<brades> Is there a non PAE installation version of Lubuntu 13.04 i386?  I downloaded the 13.04 cd and booted to it to install on an older IBM thinkpad and it stated that I needed a PAE CPU.  This was a surprise as I thought Lubuntu was supposed to be light and support older hardware, hence the reason I'm trying to use it to begin with.
<brades> Ubuntu and its various flavors all seem to run just fine on PC's with 1 Gb of RAM, so why would there be a minimum requirement of PAE support?  That just seems silly to me with the name Lubuntu, it implies light version for older hardware.  PAE is new, not old technology in comparison.
<qingluo> lol
<bioterror> Core2Duo is old hardware
<DANNN> hi guys...
<DANNN> i have any problems to install flash player...
<DANNN> can anybody help me? :D
<DANNN> could be the problem related with this post? ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/311453/flash-plugin-not-working-properly-in-lubuntu-13-04
<john_rambo> I just installed lubuntu ......How do I install the nvidia non free driver?
<bioterror> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kiwitinker> I have an older version of lubuntu install, i forget exactly which, the thing i don't understand is when i run update manager and it finds 128 updates if i install these updates does it update my version of lubuntu or does it just update within the version i first installed?
<hateball> kiwitinker: just within the version
<hateball> if there's a version upgrade, there is a special button for that
<kiwitinker> thanks, i don't see any special button
<kiwitinker> finally i can do the update without worrying that the version will change
<kiwitinker> not that i doubt hateball but it would be sensible for me to get a 2nd opinion on this considering the major hassle it will be if it updates the version
<hateball> knowing what version you actually have would be helpful
<hateball> lsb_release -a
<kiwitinker> 12.04 lts
<kiwitinker> how sure are you hateball on the update question, assumption or you actually know?
<kiwitinker> what version is lubuntu up to now?
<hateball> By default LTS releases only offer version upgrades to new LTS releases
<hateball> and 12.04 is the latest LTS release
<hateball> but feel free to ask someone else
<bioterror> lubuntu does not have lts
<bioterror> lubuntu does not support LXDE components like LTS
<bioterror> so I advice to use as much as possible the latest version to get the best working LXDE experience
<kiwitinker> ok, some confusion here, when i used the version command it actually says ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, confusing that it does not say anything about lubuntu
<kiwitinker> but it is definitely lubuntu that i have
<kiwitinker> bioterror the latest version of lubuntu does not work on this computer, the latest one that does is 12.04 hence why it is important that i don't accidentally upgrade to a later version
<kiwitinker> i should say release instead of version i think
<brades>  Is there a non PAE installation version of Lubuntu 13.04 i386?  I downloaded the 13.04 cd and booted to it to install on an older IBM thinkpad and it stated that I needed a PAE CPU.  This was a surprise as I thought Lubuntu was supposed to be light and support older hardware, hence the reason I'm trying to use it to begin with.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<brades> Ubuntu and its various flavors all seem to run just fine on PC's with 1 Gb of RAM, so why would there be a minimum requirement of PAE support?  That just seems silly to me with the name Lubuntu, it implies light version for older hardware.  PAE is new, not old technology in comparison.
<bioterror> PAE is quite old technology
<brades> That is my exact machine actually mentioned in that article.  It is a Thinkpad T41 with a Intel M processor.  Thanks for the info, hopefully that will help.
<bioterror> I just threw T42 away, which did not have PAE
<bioterror> it was also slow :D
<bioterror> it had a slow Pentium-M
<brades> Fast enough for basic use for kids browsing on the internet since Windows is so crappy and gets infected so easily!
<wxl> i don't know what your kids are doing but every kid i see browsing the internet is typically playing some sort of flash-based game
<bioterror> wxl, I assume they browse web with Lynx
<wxl> sheesh you could at least give them w3m bioterror ;)
<brades> Come on, basic google searches for innocent things can come up with malformed pages that do harm!  I've done it just doing a search for a picture of a dragon.  It doesn't take much these days.
<bioterror> as much as I sit in front of a computer, I dont let my kids
<brades> On Windows XP on old hardware it is easy to infect even with enterprise level virus tools!
<ianorlin> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Monday> hey brades try the Lubuntu fake-PAE iso
<Monday> ianorlin maybe you should of tried to help him
<ianorlin> yeah I think someone linked it
<ianorlin> earlier then they said they threw it away
<agrestringere> Hello, having an issue, the desktop background on Lubuntu has disappeared and isnt' working, what can I do?
<ianorlin> did you log into lubuntu netbook?
<agrestringere> no
<Monday> agrestringere, right click on the background and go to preferences and setup your background once again
<Monday> there is a bug on lubuntu when it comes to background and monitor setup, which they won't admit
<Unit193> What's the bug number?
<Monday> i've used LXDE on Mint, Debian, Slitaz and Trisquel and the monitor and background problems only happen in lubuntu
<Unit193> Can you link to the LP report?
<Guest51241> Hi, guys, my computer is quite old, but I don't think my problem is that. I recently did a clean install of the new upcoming Lubuntu 13. Well, last night, I tried to turn it on, and it said I had "grub rescue>". I tried a boot repair disk which I downloaded, and came up two different times with two different numbers to write down on a piece of paper. That didn't fix it. I am now using a live xubuntu cd that I had awhile back. Even
<Guest51241>  loading that took some time. I am not able to clean install. There must be something wrong with the grub of my latest Lubuntu. right? I've looked online about this and found a lot of things, but nothing simple for me. help
<wxl> Guest51241: it gave no other errors?
<Guest51241> no
<phillw> Guest51241: did the cd pass the self test?
<Guest51241> I'm sure it did, because I have used all the cd's I've downloaded successfully for sometime, including this one, Xubuntu. I have used a Lubuntu 12.04 and Lubuntu 13 for weeks even. The reason I changed to Lubuntu 13 is because I thought 12.04 wasn't going to be supported by next month. And no, I didn't do a self test of these burned cd's. I don't think I knew how to do that.
<wxl> Guest51241: that's confusing. did the md5s pass or fail?
<Guest51241> ummm I didn't check for any passes or failers, except my cd burner said it was alright. Kinda computer NOT savy here.
<phillw> Guest51241: when you boot with a cd / dvd /usb - one of the options is to test the install media. You really *must* do this.
<Guest51241> I did see something about those md5s. They are like tests for the isos, right? I don't know how to use those. So, how do you do that?
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> you can test the iso and then further confirm the cd/dvd/usb by testing it
<wxl> md5sum is the command for the iso
<tonyt> hope someone can help . just installed lubuntu . trying to install a driver and its telling me i need to do it as a super user . i only set 1 pass during the install and that password isnt working . anyone have any ideas ?
<wxl> tonyt: so you have only one account? can you log in with it?
<tonyt> ya only 1 and im logged into it
<Guest51241> thanks for the site info on the md5. I'll check it out.
<tonyt> i opened the terminal and did su root and it asked for a password and it fails
<tonyt> i thought the password i set during the install should be the admin pass
<phillw> Guest51241: when you download an ISO, check it... when you burn the CD / DVD / USB you will see the option to self check. This is so, so important a step to do.
<tonyt> is that correct ?
<wxl> tonyt: there is no root
<Unit193> tonyt: You use `sudo`, so  sudo make  for example
<Guest51241> o.k. philw
<wxl> !sudo | tony
<ubottu> tony: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wxl> oops :/
<wxl> wrong one
<wxl> !root | tonyt
<ubottu> tonyt: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tonyt> i tried sudo too
<tonyt> k ill read
<phillw> tonyt: there is no default login and password on install. you are asked that during the install process for the admin user and asked your admin password. If this does not happen, your ISO you are trying to install off from is corrupt.
<tonyt> k got it
<tonyt> thanks
<wxl> tonyt: so if you do sudo something and it asks for the password, what do you get back?
<tonyt> i got it work . i did sudo sh ./amd.run
<tonyt> just the vid driver
<wxl> congratulations
<tonyt> thanks
#lubuntu 2013-09-06
<testerer> Hey there..I want to install Lubuntu 13.04 desktop .iso using a text-only installer.  Is this possible.  (ps i don't want to use the alternative installer because it wants to install from the internet and i have only slow wifi so that rules out that option).
<testerer> The reason i want a text only installer is because the full desktop installer halts with a black screen and cursor and doesn't do anything.
<Unit193> tonyt: The alternate installer doesn't download everything from the internet, the mini.iso/netinst do.
<Unit193> testerer: ^
<Unit193> tonyt: Sorry.
<testerer> oh ok.  The altenate CD must have downloaded updates then. So i'll disable that and try again.
<Unit193> !alternate-#kubuntu
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Monday> is there an app which easily allows you to setup keyboard hotkeys?
<intellectus> How do i move desktop icons in Lubuntu 10.04?  They refuse to drag.
<intellectus> should i chmod +rwx ~/Desktop  ??
<intellectus> Did 10.04 support desktop icon dragging?
<Antisober552> hi guys i have a problem i want to set the resolution higher but i cant as the display is unknown
<Antisober552> can anyone help me
<Impossible> why do i keep getting a monitor bug for booting dual screens
<Impossible> does anyone know a fix
<Impossible> i have my netbook to have its screen shut off and just my monitor on but i see like two wallpapers on the screen
<Impossible> one from the notebook and the other from the monitor
<holycrapforcrap> hi, its been awhile since i have last used an ubuntu based OS - but shouldnt i get asked for my password if launching a program from bash that requires root priviligues?
<wxl> holycrapforcrap: sure should
<holycrapforcrap> crap
<wxl> …unless you have recently sudo'd something
<holycrapforcrap> it doesnt
<holycrapforcrap> wxl: i installed iptraf via bash....but i waited like 10 mintes before launching it
<holycrapforcrap> it then aks for root privs....but doesnt ask for my password
<wxl> why don't you provide the actual feedback
<holycrapforcrap> true
<holycrapforcrap> mom.
<genii> If you're running off the livecd it won't ask for a password
<wxl> there is that
<wxl> and if iptraf was installed in say, ~/bin, it probably won't either (unless it inheriently requires it)
<holycrapforcrap> i closed the xterm....so i cant provide the feedback anymore - too bad, sry
<wxl> although assumedly you installed it with apt?
<holycrapforcrap> no live-cd, freshly installed lubuntu alternate, yes i installed iptraf via "sudo apt-get iptraf"
<wxl> and in that same xterm, you tried to run it?
<holycrapforcrap> yes, BUT i waited like 10 minutes - so that root privilgues werent in use anymore
<wxl> did it run?
<holycrapforcrap> it did on: "sudo iptraf" but didnt ask for my password
<wxl> and when you ran iptraf, did it run?
<holycrapforcrap> no - thats the point
<holycrapforcrap> i think
<wxl> maybe you should do over
<wxl> and provide the actual feedback
<holycrapforcrap> ok, ill try
<holycrapforcrap> wxl: im sorry this is a really slow old machine + ive forgotten nearly all command operations i once knw
<wxl> holycrapforcrap: seems to me all you need to do is open a terminal, run iptraf, confirm it doesn't work, and copy and paste the result into pastebin and then copy and paste the url here
<holycrapforcrap> wxl: the feedback is german so i fear it wont help much? feedback seems legit though - shell i proive it anyway?
<wxl> holycrapforcrap: i can't read german but there are ubuntu channels that can. still there's machine translation
<wxl> !de | holycrapforcrap
<ubottu> holycrapforcrap: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holycrapforcrap> wxl: thx, for your apteience and advice though
<holycrapforcrap> patience
<Monday> how many more days til the next version is released?
<wxl> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bioterror> !when
<Monday> is there a specific date?
<wxl> if you follow the links, yep. oct 17
<Monday> i probably won't use it as a main desktop since support is so short, but i still want to try it out lol
<bioterror> there's no LTS for Lubuntu
<bioterror> so it really does not matter
<bioterror> I rather use newer LXDE components than old
<Monday> reinstalled an o/s every 6 to 9 months each having a new bug gets tedious
<Monday> i have a computer that had Windows XP for 10 years and it still works fine
<Monday> ccleaner is a really good tool for windows
<bioterror> a little off topic
<bioterror> but yes it is. if someone at my work complains that computer are slow. I download it, run it and laugh how it makes them think that the computer is now much more faster
<Monday> along with deleting files and cleaning registry, you can use to remove programs, set startup apps.. etc
<Monday> bioterror, do you know who Richard Stallman is? the founder of the GNU Project and Free Software Foundation, basically the reason why GNU + Linux exists, here is talks about Ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<Monday> is what he is saying apply to Lubuntu or only on the standard Ubuntu?
<bioterror> if you want to chat, you're free to join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> this channel is for support questions
<bignono1> hi
<bignono1> how do i make a one click open an icon on desktop?
<bioterror> bignono1, you have to make a .desktop -file to your ~/Desktop
<bioterror> or copy from /usr/share/applications/ to ~/Desktop
<bignono1> i want to use one click only to open an icon
<bioterror> bignono1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943740&p=11779526#post11779526
<bignono1> thank you sir
<bignono1> cool
<bignono1> ok now
<bignono1> thanks again
<ianorlin> 14.04 is planned to be first LTS
<bioterror> who will keep maintaining the LXDE? thru the years?
 * ianorlin does not know
<Guest55811> How do you upgrade gracefully from 12.04 to 13.04 without messing up your computer?
<Guest55811> Lubuntu
<Guest55811> or is it necessary to upgrade?
<phillw> Guest55811: you would need to do a 12.04 --> 12.10 --> 13.04 upgrade (2 steps).
<Guest55811> oh  so how do you do that, being I'm new?
<phillw> They are working on upgrades that can jump intermediate releases, but it is still a work in progress.
<Guest55811> o.k.
<phillw> Guest55811: as always, ensure you have a backup of your own data. the update manager should offer you to upgrade unless you have told it not to remind you.
<Guest55811> Can you upgrade right from 12.04 on your computer without a live cd?
<Guest55811> o.k.   the update manager
<phillw> Guest55811: yes, it will download from the internet. Upgrading was possible using an alternate image, but this has been discontinued.
<Guest55811> so. the only thing would be to save data somewhere else. Thanks
<Guest55811> now, what about software add-ons I put on or off. Will those change with the upgrades?
<phillw> the upgrade will use the listing of default programmes. if you have added new ones, they will be kept. If they were installed correctly, they may also be upgraded to new versions for you.
<Guest55811> o.k. thanks for the info!
<phillw> as you are doing quite major work on your computer, having a backup is always advised.
<Guest55811> right
<phillw> murphy's law states that if you do not have a backup, work will fail. If you have a backup... the work will progress perfectly :)
<wxl> i'm pretty sure you're only half correct in that statement, phillw XD
<phillw> :P
#lubuntu 2013-09-07
<joaomiguel32> galera, preciso de ajuda urgente
<Unit193> !br | joaomiguel32
<ubottu> joaomiguel32: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TM26> Alguien habla español ???? Ayuda
<ianorlin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bignono1> gparted is not in 13.04?
<bignono1> need to install?
<bignono1> ?
<bignono1> RIP
<pauld> I downloaded Lubuntu 13.10 beta yesterday, to install on a Pentium 3 500 MHz, and after accepting changes for partition computer informed me that it would not be able to monitor changes on hard disk and propose cancel and ignore buttons.
<pauld> I finally gave up... leaving computer unable to boot ... and I expect to try lubuntu 13.04 today, or later this week. Yesterday before all that, I had installed Antix without problems except that it looks a bit harder to use than I wanted.
<pauld> Also, that was alternate version ... was not sure 256 Mb was fine for Desktop version.
<pauld> I now see I was right: "Alternate ISOs are for low-RAM PCs. Computers with less than 700 MB of RAM are considered low-RAM computers."
<lead0r> i am looking how to change the hotkeys, or keyboard shortcuts
<lead0r> any help
<lead0r> i just dld lubuntu 12.04 the other day for my netbook
<phillw> lead0r: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard for information on that.
<lead0r> thanks pw
<anti> hi guys i need help i set my display up with xrandr after reboot it just boots a black scxreen can some give me a fix for this
<aman_> hello
<melodie> hi
<melodie> do you have a question?
<aman_> i configure synaptics touchpad with gpointing-device-settings every options is work
<aman_> only disabling vertival scrolling is not
<melodie> you need an additional driver I think
<melodie> let me see if I find the name of the package
<aman_> no
<melodie> no ?
<aman_> it is about configurations
<aman_> not about driver
<melodie> yes sure
<melodie> I think I know what I am talking about
<melodie> you can have tapping and such
<aman_> yes
<aman_> sorry my questions is a little wrong
<aman_> with gpointing-device-settings i can configure everythink
<melodie> try this program first: gsynaptics
<aman_> but when i restart computer reenabled vertical scrolling
<aman_> ok i will
<melodie> there is one package which is good to have for touchpads
<melodie> and have not seen it installed in the current ubuntu versions
<melodie> it has for name someting such as xorg-xserver-mtouch or something of the kind
#lubuntu 2013-09-08
<Guest20166> hi @ all
<Impossible> how do i install gtk-devel and glib-devel in lubuntu
#lubuntu 2014-09-01
<Ahmuck> hi.  found my problem with gnucash.  it was in fact related to the input method.  if i do ¨ibus exit¨ the problem goes away.
<Ahmuck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/1306500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306500 in gnucash (Ubuntu) "some keys stopped working: left & right arrows, backspace" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ahmuck> curious.  some time years ago there was much ado in the linux community about propierty software that took forever to get patched and whenever the vendor chose to patch it.  the argument always was that linux was always better at responding to bug fixing.  has the linux user base grown so large and the dev base smaller such that it´s not possible to work through long standing bugs?
<wxl> Ahmuck: this is not necessarily a support question. might want to head over to #lubuntu-offtopic
<Ahmuck> wxl, i´m about ready to justify the comment as a support issue ... currently reading through a forum where /etc/default/keyboard issues and ibus issues (several forums) have been exisiting since April 2014.  isn´t the keyboard one considered one of the primary pieces of hardware today?  or has everyone else gone to glass touchscreens (maybe i´m to old fashioned
<wxl> Ahmuck: long story short, it's not a linux development issue, nor an open source development issue. it's an ibus development issue. i have found their support to be rather poor. it's not a keyboard issue, technically, it's a input method issue, i.e. ibus. there are other input methods out there. xubuntu nixed ibus because of problems with it. lubuntu may follow suit.
<Ahmuck> is ibus the default for lubuntu?
<Ahmuck> ah, i see.  yes, imho i might suggest nixing it as well.  the more reading ido the more issues i am seeing.  keyboard, mouse, monitor, hard drive, memory, mobo are all essential componets of the pc.  everything else can wait i would imagine.
<Ahmuck> if i dump ibus do i loose my keyboard?
<wxl> again, it's not a keyboard issue.
<wxl> ibus is not a keyboard driver
<Ahmuck> sorry, keymap
<Ahmuck> ya, but it´s affecting my keyboard input.
<wxl> if you don't use any different input methods, you're fine.
<wxl> try `sudo service ibus stop` and see what happens
<Ahmuck> i use us international with alt ger
<Ahmuck> i´ve used ibus exit but i´m not really looking to do that all the time
<Ahmuck> every time
<wxl> can you use everything normally after exiting ibus?
<Ahmuck> i´ll figure it out.  i´d rather not enrage anybody in support for support
<Ahmuck> i can use the apps i need to after exiting ibus yes.
<Ahmuck> normally
<wxl> then just uninstall ibus. problem solved.
<Ahmuck> i´m going to step away from the chat room for a sec and do some reading.  i may use some type of diagram to try and understand how lubuntu is set up with keyboard and keymaps.  it seems there are three different menu options for manageing the input/keyboard as well as /etc/default/keyboard
<Ahmuck> to many options and i don´t understand everything that is going on with the keymaps yet.  going to try to find some documentation that makes sense
<wxl> just remember that ibus = input method ≠ keyboard
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<Ahmuck> You can connect keyboards with different keyboard layout, but you ha
<Ahmuck> this should read "with a different keyboard layout" or "with different keyboard layouts"
<wxl> man dpkg
<wxl> oooooooops
<Ahmuck> ibus is causing me to require a hard reboot
<wxl> not if you uninstall it.
<wxl> you can always put it back.
<Ahmuck> i've purged it already but what input method is availble?
<wxl> if you don't need it, why do you want it? :)
<Ahmuck> i can switch keyboard to spanish but don't know the spanish keyboard
<Ahmuck> i do need accents
<Ahmuck> 'a ~n, etc.
<wxl> add a compose key
<Ahmuck> before i was using us keyboard international with dead keys
<Ahmuck> using alt gr as i have in mexico
<Ahmuck> a compose key?
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<Ahmuck> i'd recommend dumping ibus until they get thier stuff fixed.  it appears it's a problem.
<Ahmuck> that documentation does not match my menu
<Ahmuck> (leafpad:2734): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/user/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<Ahmuck> sudo leafpad /etc/default/keyboard
<wxl> did you stop the service?
<Ahmuck> so i purged ibus using "sudo aptitude purge ibus" but now am getting a warning about ibus.  are the configs still there?
<Ahmuck> i've rebooted out of necesatiy because ibus was hard locking the desktop
<Ahmuck> ibus exit
<Ahmuck> oops
<Ahmuck> do you know if lubuntu went from gti to qt?
<Ahmuck> gtk
<Ahmuck> in 14.04
<Ahmuck> it appears this is a 14.04 bug.  after upgrading to 14.04 the keyboard becomes unusable with some applications
<Ahmuck> er, an upgrade from 13.x to 14.04
<Ahmuck> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=360388
<Ahmuck> no workie
<Ahmuck> with compose key
<Ahmuck> 'a
<Ahmuck> got it
<Ahmuck> takes a reboot not a logout as suggested
<Ahmuck> wxl: who does user interfaces for lubuntu?
<Ahmuck> who designs the layout, etc.
<Ahmuck> vlc did something real nice for users.  they created a "simple layout and and advanced option layout
<Ahmuck> looking at preferences and system tools, while i understand that there are different tools for different things, using the KISS principle would simply the menu and help users.  for example, there appears to be 4 different package manager options on the two menus
<Ahmuck> three different keyboard options
<Ahmuck> etc.
<Ahmuck> i recall way back when (it mattered to me) that often when i would run into a problem with package it was my responsiblity to go to the package channel and work with them.  for the keyboard using the KISS principle (would xim be default?), it would seem before using a buggy package to use
<Ahmuck> something by default, one good one with compose one and an interface to work with the options
<Ahmuck> two different network options across two menus, etc.
<Ahmuck> anywho, life is short, and i'm off to do other things.  thx 4 the links
<redemption> hello all
<redemption> where can i change the text of context menu in desktop?
<redemption> some text are in english and others in french
<switchtehbeat> Lubuntu 14.04.01 install on all my systems. netbook, i7 laptop and i7 desktop. yay me! :)
<redemption38> hi
<GreenDragon> #ubuntu
<GreenDragon> Hi
<GreenDragon> I need help.
<GreenDragon> I need to set a program as default browser
<GreenDragon> how should I do it
<GreenDragon> I've tried the normal manner but it has been ineffective
<switchtehbeat> In Ubuntu, you can click system and click "about me" to see what GFX and cpu you're running, can this be done with Lubuntu?
<switchtehbeat> sorry if it's been asked before....
<switchtehbeat> system profiler and benchmarks is it correct?
<phillw> switchtehbeat: should be...
<phillw> switchtehbeat: if you want greater details of you machine, head to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<phillw> switchtehbeat: that will strip your computer naked and check every part of it.... (Think Doctor's exam :P )
<switchtehbeat> lol thanks m8
<Ahmuck> hi.  xfce power manager is showing two icons in the systray  is this a result of a recent update?
<Ahmuck> is a bounty option an available incentive for fixing the preferences / system tools / system tray / panel items issues
<holstein> Ahmuck: i had 2.. it was due to me adding one manually before the fix came in
<holstein> Ahmuck: sorry, this is not a "bounty" situation.. its likely only "broken" on your specific setup now
<holstein> Ahmuck: will you look in autostart and see if you have added anything for the power manager?
<Ahmuck> holstein, the problem is, double icons have appeared after a fresh vanilla install of lubuntu
<Ahmuck> so it's not something i could have added.
<Kassadin> Hello, can anyone help me install Lubuntu to a secondary hard disk? I plugged the new drive into an available IDE cable but I am not sure how to do the install from the LiveDVD. The primary hard drive already has lubuntu.
<holstein> !install | Kassadin
<ubottu> Kassadin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> Kassadin: really depends on what you are wanting.. not sure why you want lubuntu on the 2nd drive if its already on the 1st drive, but, just boot installation media and install
<holstein> you may want to just add the hard drive to your existing system https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<holstein> or, you may want to install to both drives, and need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair afterwards to sort out the boot loader
<Kassadin> holstein: The second one is for a friend's computer. When I run the livedvd and click "something else" for the install, only the primary drive shows up/
<holstein> Kassadin: then, i would look at the bios.. see that the actual hardware is picking up the hard drive.. i would then boot the live CD to the desktop and try and see the drive in gparted, and manually partition it there
#lubuntu 2014-09-02
<Kassadin> holstein: It is showing up in primary drive 1 as an unknown device, which is weird considering it is brand new with the jumpers in proper position
<holstein> Kassadin: just keep in mind, nothing about ubuntu/lubuntu is preventing the drive from showing up
<holstein> Kassadin: are you seeing the device in the terminal from the live CD when running "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<holstein> do you see it in gparted?
<Kassadin> holstein: it did not, but I think i got the problem. Apparently the jumper settings listed on the drive's label are not entirely correct.
<Kassadin> Thank you for your help!
<n3rd_dude> hello, I'm using lubuntu on ARM and I have a few issues, #1 is, I want to boot headless without the GUI but then #2, I have no tty on hdmi out
<n3rd_dude> apart from both of those, the most important is, I need a permanent wired connection to be started without ever logging into a GUI
<n3rd_dude> *this needs to be configured via CLI coz I'm remote atm
<leszek> n3rd_dude: the hdmi issue is hard to solve. Especially on ARM were every vendor things he must break the world by building incompatible chips in
<n3rd_dude> leszek: lol, well said :-D
<n3rd_dude> that's fine, no biggy
<n3rd_dude> how about the network?
<leszek> n3rd_dude: where is the problem with the wired connection. Normally on bootup it should get its ip via dhcp
<n3rd_dude> well, for one thing I need a manual ip (i'll explain why), but I remember even with dhcp, it didn't connect on the login screen
<n3rd_dude> in other words, I had to unplug everything from my desktop, plug into the arm board and then log in to connect the wired connecton
<leszek> n3rd_dude: if you need a manual ip configure /etc/network and put in the manual ip configuration for your device
<n3rd_dude> and as a bonus, every reboot creates a new 'wired connection' completely ignoring my previous settings, lol
<n3rd_dude> okay, doing
<n3rd_dude> thank you :-)
<n3rd_dude> um, what's the config that should go in there
<leszek> n3rd_dude: see a documentation on it if you don't exactly know what to put in there
<n3rd_dude> I use archlinux so this is very different
<n3rd_dude> right
<leszek> n3rd_dude: and disable network-manager or remove it completely
<n3rd_dude> how do I disable it? :-)
<n3rd_dude> got it
<n3rd_dude> leszek: if you're still there, what'd you know about hardware acceleration for gpu?
<n3rd_dude> that's bugged too
<leszek> proprietary drivers needed most of the time. A pain in the ass if the arm chip creator has only drivers for a specific kernel or none at all
<Reffter> Hi, can anyone see my post on reddit ?
<Reffter> http://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/2f8v6z/is_it_worth_to_upgrade/     -> Thank you!
<n3rd_dude> hi, I've got lubuntu running on an arm board (Allwinner A10) and I have the option to update 12.04 to 14.04. If I proceed, will it work? do I have any notable advantages in doing so?
<phillw> n3rd_dude: are you on Lc100?
<n3rd_dude> phillw: um, no? what's that?
<phillw> n3rd_dude: we were asked to allow arm onto the builds. ac100 was that
<n3rd_dude> okay?
<phillw> n3rd_dude: the arm team for that chipset dissolved and I had a disagreement that resulted in my resigning  as a ubuntu member.
<n3rd_dude> oh?
<n3rd_dude> are you referring to the SoC?
<phillw> n3rd_dude: accept
#lubuntu 2014-09-03
<akis> hi all. which application is recommended for irc chat on lubuntu?
<hateball> akis: One that fits your personal preference
<hateball> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<akis> hateball: i am asking for this one that fits better to lubuntu and doesnt need more depedencies from other desktops (ex. KDE, XFCE etc) so my system will remain light.
<hateball> akis: Does it have to have a GUI, otherwise irssi is nice
<akis> i would like to have a GUI
<hateball> iirc xchat doesnt have that many dependencies outside of GTK+, it should tell you if you try to install it
<hateball> I'm on KDE right now, and attempting to install Xchat doesnt want a lot of extra stuff
<akis> i am using xchat alredy under xubuntu and its fine and pretty fast but i didnt decide to install because it is designed for xfce. is it a problem if i will install it to my lubuntu?
<akis> kde has many beutiful and useful apps (dolphin, konversation gnview) and many more but make the systme too heavy for my hardware
<hateball> it's not really designed for xfce, it can use gtk+ is all. and I'm thinking you already have gtk+ installed
<hateball> I've not tried hexchat, perhaps that is preferable
<akis> ok that's excellent then. and which screenshot app is recommended for lubuntu? xubuntu's screenshot maybe?
<hateball> again it depends on features needed
<hateball> scrot is nice enough, no gui tho
<akis> screenshot is very fast and light and meets my needs
<Ahmuck> holstein: so ... i've decided to fix and offer a bounty to fix the broken menu system of lubuntu as well as create a graphical map of startup and existing processes as well as bare applications for lubuntu
<Ahmuck> so ... i've decided to fix and offer a bounty to fix the broken menu system of lubuntu as well as create a graphical map of startup and existing processes as well as bare applications for lubuntu
<Ahmuck> as well as creating a "signature" or "fingerprint" of known "shipped with" application binairies
<Ahmuck> and a list of "only necessary applications" or bare bones gui lubuntu
<Ahmuck> why is lubuntu moving away from gtk to qt?
<testdr> Ahmuck: are you using a newer lubuntu version as 14.04.1?
<Ahmuck> no
<Ahmuck> the newer version is more streamlined?
<Ahmuck> so i just stumbled across system tools frontend and wayland
<testdr> Ahmuck: would you please so kind and check what lxde system tools you are speaking about? For example the user-admin-tool  is mostly made with perl
<Ahmuck> i was looking only at the gui tools offered.  there are several "terms", multiple keyboard, power management, system configuration, package managers, etc.
<testdr> Ahmuck: what is "several terms"?
<Ahmuck> btw, i am getting internal server erros from lubuntu website
<testdr> Ahmuck: and you think its a qt/kde-fault?
<Ahmuck> sorry, to clarify, lxterm, uterm, xterm, etc.
<Ahmuck> i moved from kubuntu to lubuntu for a light dm specifically because i could not run kubuntu (kde) any longer on the machines i was using.
<Ahmuck> i'd hate to loose the functionality I gained by moving
<testdr> Ahmuck: what do you have against differt kind of terminal-emulations? I still prefer (as an old school user) the xterm
<Ahmuck> i really enjoyed kde and it's gui heavy interface but it just became resource heavy
<testdr> Ahmuck: moving the mouse and functionality is a question of the windowmanager configuration
<Ahmuck> i think that is my point, why is it necessary to have multiple terms.  any user wanting a different term would know how to install it on his own
<Ahmuck> a problem i run into recently with ibus.  finding i did not need ibus to provide a usable keyboard map and accents i dumped it.  after dumping it my system became much faster and reading through many forums came to realize that ibus was in fact slowing windows down
<Ahmuck> btw, in the old days we would let people install thier own ibus.  or in my case scim
<phillw> Ahmuck: with regards to several CLI apps, I have made our head of dev aware and it is on his TODO list (with lots of other stuff!)
<Ahmuck> so i guess we will be working in parallel
 * Ahmuck is getting up to speed on current de
<Ahmuck> phillw: it's not just the cli.  for example there are two menu options over different menu lists to work with network settings
<phillw> I've actually had to use one of the CLI apps (not lxterminal) in a Virtual Machine, for some reason KVM and lxterminal do not play nicely together.
<Ahmuck> looking at the sys tools taht is being developed here ... http://system-tools-backends.freedesktop.org/download.html
<Ahmuck> i would imagine this is the eventual goal?
<phillw> Ahmuck: also, with the move from LXDE to LXQt that gives a chance to tidy things up :)
<Ahmuck> phillw: actually after reading for about 15 min, that i have come to understand about de to qt.  will it be more resource heavy?
<Ahmuck> btw, is there an independent audit group auditing code?
<phillw> it is possible that it will be very slightly more resource hungry. Full testing cannot be done as not all the applications have been ported over to it,
<phillw> Ahmuck: the code is overseen by the merger of LXDE people with RavorQt people.
<Ahmuck> base testing could be done though, right?  and will there be a selection of effecient core apps
<phillw> Ahmuck: indeed, there is a meta package available but it is advised to run in VM or on a test machine... They do break it from time to time :)
<Ahmuck> phillw: i was thinking more along privacy audit.  with the snowden fiasco and some of the revelations that have resulted from it, i would hope that there was an independent audit group auditing code
<phillw> Ahmuck: linux are independant :D
<phillw> anyone can view the source code,  and many, many thousands do!
<Ahmuck> well, not really if people are just installing binaries.  look at OpenBSD.  even it had been comprimised at some point
<Ahmuck> yes, i wonder if enough people with neutral alligence are looking at the code
<phillw> Ahmuck: that's for people to decide. all debian stuff has source code available. It is a requirement to get accepted
<Ahmuck> k, back to the core apps.  system tools backend really looks solid in what it is trying to acomplish
<testdr> Ahmuck: you dont get the point (is this your task?), if code is not open, it will always be hidden and may "faulty" - open code can checked, but this does not imply everything will be found, what could be malicious
<Ahmuck> kk, well i need to catch up.  it's been three years since I left the scene and getting back in seems easier.  perhaps less stress or wiser this time around
<phillw> Ahmuck: I'm not a dev, just a tester :) I know that Lubuntu Software Center is being ported to Qt5, along with a new system to manage PPA's (as lubuntueers love to tweak things) and the Update Manager.
<phillw> It was I who 'kidnapped' a dev for those three projects :)
<phillw> He's been allocated a lab-rat, so they are working on those areas :)
<Ahmuck> i used to test
<Ahmuck> quite extensively
<Ahmuck> my greater achievement is ui ... which ubuntu borrowed my desktop layout
<phillw> great, get back involved! Walter is a nice guy (TL of testing) and we do have good documentation.... We allways need testers :)
<holstein> Ahmuck: this is not a bounty situation.. you are free to pay anyone you like to fix what you like, independently
<Ahmuck> :) i have a life now !
<phillw> so do I, but still test :)
<Ahmuck> i'm an artist.  design is my drug.
<phillw> Ahmuck: than say hello to rafaellaguna TL of our design team, he also looks for new people to bring new ideas in!
<Ahmuck> is 64bit only for amd?  it only has amd in it's file name
 * Ahmuck wonders why they put a rj45 connection in laptops anymore
<phillw> Ahmuck: it is a legacy thing, just as i386 ISO needs an i686 chip :)
<Ahmuck> http://boycottsystemd.org/
<Ahmuck> hrm
<Ahmuck> while on the subject of the KISS principle, is there a reason why linux users have not required thier software developers (by reason of democratic coding) to create a document configuration area for apps within the users home directory?
<Ahmuck> ie, /home/user/.config/.application
<Ahmuck> rather than each software having thier configuration placed ninny whiny whereever
<phillw> Ahmuck: when did you last try to herd cats?
<Ahmuck> with food
<Ahmuck> i have 8 cats
<Ahmuck> (bounties)
<Ahmuck> they always come when i have food, as i only put out food once a day
<Ahmuck> well, ok i don't have 8 but 2 however it seems that the small town i live in believes if they drop off thier strays i will get them nutered/spayed, shots, and then feed them until they find a home
<Ahmuck> this is actually something a distro has the power to persuade with "certified by" logo
<Ahmuck> for example, i use mnemosyne, goldendict, gimp, thunderbird
<Ahmuck> user config could be placed in /home/user/.config/.goldendict/dictionaries, /home/user/config/.goldendict/goldendict.cfg, /home/user/.config/.thunderbird/thunderbird.cfg, /home/user/.config/.mnemosyne/database, etc.
<Ahmuck> when i migrate from on computer to another or use portable apps digging through each software to find and locate key config files and databases is a real chore.
<Ahmuck> and mnemosyne databases, gramps, etc are important to save (although gramps doesn't have a save function rather an export function
<Ahmuck> vlc config would be similar
<Ahmuck> phillw: so, about cats.  i think i've found a more democratic way of creating a standard
<Ahmuck> i used to do script programming.  the /home/user/.userconfig is something that can be scripted for each app
<Ahmuck> when put on a website, and perhaps with a series of checkboxes, crowdsourced with user submissions, i think's it's possible to create a user configurable script that would change all the paths within an application script to a specific directory/file pattern
<Ahmuck> which could be downloaded and ran
<Caberu> hello, do someone speak french here?
<wxl> !fr | Caberu
<ubottu> Caberu: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> Ahmuck: most folks just sync or backup their /home folder and other needed configs
<holstein> they are not public, as you suggest "put on a website", due to security concerns
<Weston_> Hello, could someone please tell me how to resize my mouse cursor in LXDE? Any help would be most appreciated.
<phillw> Weston_: do you *really* want to learn?
<Weston_> Yes please.
<phillw> Weston_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<phillw> not easy!
<Weston_> Since it is possible, I'm happy. Thank you phillw for pointing me in the right direction :)
<lubunt> Greetings!
<lubunt> I gots a question as a noob. I got my hands real dirty real fast and...probably installed a bunch of things that have caused my lubuntu to run less than optimal. Is there a way to....keep some changes but not all?
<ianorlin> you can uninstall some tihngs if they are dependencies
<ianorlin> if they have dependcies that are bloated
<lubunt> check for bloated dependencies?
<ianorlin> what do you think is not running optimally can you go to menu system tools task manager
<ianorlin> and see how much you have used
<lubunt> wait
<lubunt> I see big numbers next to somethings.
<lubunt> what do these numbers mean?
<lubunt> The situation is firefox, I need it to run a 32-bit applet on my 64-bit OS.
<lubunt> I'm not on the machine right now. But I was looking to see what I could start figitting with.
<lubunt_> yea...
<lubunt_> Srry got disconnected. But...how do I look into the issue once I know where to look
<ianorlin> I will find helping you easier if you are at the machine
<ianorlin> firefox can be a memory hog on old hardware but knowing what is running slow will also help
<lubunt_> Ok thanks! Are there other browsers that are useful and less resource consuming?
<lubunt_> I have chromium...but that's also laggy.
<lubunt_> I'll come back once on the machine.
<Reffter> Whatsup! Changed for Lubuntu and its great!
<Reffter> How do I map windows startmenu key to open Lubuntu menu ?
<wxl> Reffter: don't have lubuntu in front of me but there's a lubuntu-rc.xml you need to edit
<wxl> Reffter: if memory serves me correctly it's in ~/.config/openbox
<Reffter> How ?
<wxl> Reffter: also pretty sure that the "windows" key is referred to more generally as "mod4"
<Reffter> Don't know nothing about terminal and commands, soz
<wxl> Reffter: btw thanks, join the mailing list, hang out in irc with us, and we've got a place for you to contribute if you want to help with the project :)
<wxl> Reffter: you can use leafpad to edit things. ~ refers to /home/yourusername
<Reffter> i will
<Reffter> oh god thanks, can you give me your reddit username ?
<wxl> probably wxl but i honestly don't remember anymore :)
 * wxl rarely uses reddit
<Reffter> ok xD
<Reffter> i opened the cfg with leafpad and now ?
 * Reffter will create a account for wxl
 * wxl can't remember what key opens the menu as is
 * Reffter is joking and doesnt know nothing about Lubuntu
<Reffter> Hehe
<wxl> argh
<wxl> can you put that file up on pastebin? i'll tell you what to edit sheesh
<wxl> oh
<wxl> search for A-F1 or Alt-F1 as that is the current key to open the menu
<wxl> that and Control Escape
<Reffter> found
<wxl> ok well can you find a reference to "Super" in there?
<wxl> because i think openbox calls it the super key for whatever reason
<Reffter> <!-- Keybindings for running Run menu from Lxpanel on Home + R-->     <keybind key="W-r">       <action name="Execute">         <command>lxsession-default launcher_manager</command>       </action>     </keybind>     <keybind key="A-F2">       <action name="Execute">         <command>lxsession-default launcher_manager</command>       </action>     </keybind>     <!-- Keybindings for running Menu from Lxpanel -->     <keybind key="A-F
<Reffter> Nop
<wxl> !paste | Reffter
<ubottu> Reffter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Reffter> i can paste bin it
<wxl> yep there ya go
<wxl> give me the WHOLE thing
<wxl> it will save you some trouble :)
<Reffter> Ok
<Reffter> Thanks
<Reffter> Love you <3
<wxl> hahahah
 * wxl blushes
<Reffter> Syntax is XML ?
<Reffter> or +PHP
<wxl> xml
<Reffter> ARGH!
<Reffter> PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed
<wxl> you don't have to worry about syntax hilighting
<wxl> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Reffter> '-'
<Reffter> im using
<wxl> weird
<Reffter> yea
<wxl> so here let's try this
<wxl> install the package "pastebinit"
<Reffter> Synaptic Power!
<Reffter> done
<wxl> ok, now open up the terminal
<wxl> don't be scared, you can do this :)
<Reffter> done
<wxl> type in the following:
<wxl> echo .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml | pastebinit
<wxl> then copy and paste the url here
<Reffter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8227316/
<Reffter> Oh, very nice
<Reffter> your pro
<Reffter> give me your email :3
<wxl> aw crap
<wxl> i told you the wrong thing
<wxl> cat .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml | pastebinit
<Reffter> '-'
<Reffter> Lol?
<wxl> yeah yeah :)
<Reffter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> nope
<Reffter> terminal send that
<wxl> needs to have a number after it :)
<wxl> basically replace "echo" with "cat"
<Reffter> terminal send that
<wxl> try again
<Reffter> i did
<Reffter> it send:
<Reffter> Nop
<Reffter> no number
<Reffter> @Lubuntu:~$ cat .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Reffter> weird
<wxl> oh yeah don't add the http://paste.ubuntu.com at the end
<Reffter> It send:
<Reffter> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wxl> try running: cat .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Reffter> with no numbers
<Reffter> that command opened the file in term
<wxl> ok
<wxl> then what the heck
<wxl> i'm so confused
<Reffter> i will send by pastebin
<wxl> ok
<Reffter> worked : http://pastebin.com/A9sYszWS
<Reffter> Be fast please
<Reffter> need to sleep
<Reffter> 23:29 here
<wxl> coming
<wxl> so first make a copy of the file
<wxl> as a backup
<Reffter> done
<wxl> then edit it so that line 384 is:    <keybind key="S">
<wxl> save it
<wxl> then get in the terminal and do: lxpanel restart
<wxl> lxpanelctl restart
<wxl> i mean
<Reffter> restarted
<wxl> oh shoot
<Reffter> not working
<wxl> you need to restart openbox
<Reffter> ah
<Reffter> command?
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> openbox --restart
<Reffter> done
<Reffter> not working
<Reffter> :(
<wxl> darn
<Reffter> The "S" key from the alphabet iS doing that
<Reffter> :O
<nikin> hi. any tips to shorten my boot time? i disabled some services, put in an ssd and cut down grub timeout.
<wxl> OH
<Reffter> DHOW
<Reffter> Wait nikin
<wxl> here we go. try using "Super_L" instead of "S"
<Reffter> k
<Reffter> YEY!
<Reffter> WORKING
<Reffter> THANK YOU
<wxl> :)
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> that one's not in the wiki so i'll make sure to add it later
<Reffter> Only left works
<Reffter> but i dont care
<Reffter> only use left
<Reffter> if i want to use right i put Super_R
<Reffter> Yea, thx
<Reffter> email me : mfpmaster25@gmail.com
<Reffter> and say: hey, im wxl
<Reffter> thx!
<Reffter> need to go
<wxl> yep
<wxl> Reffter: wxl@ubuntu.com
<Reffter> Oh
<Reffter> You have official ubuntu
<Reffter> cool
<wxl> easier to remember :)
<wxl> well, it's simply a recognition of volunteering
<Reffter> can i have one to ? D:
<wxl> which you can do too :)
<wxl> yep!
<wxl> you have to earn it :)
<Reffter> i wanted :D
<Reffter> nice
<wxl> send me an email and we'll talk about how you can contribute
<Reffter> i will talk to you tomorrow
<Reffter> Portugal s2
<Reffter> Pentium IV s2
<Reffter> LUBUNTU !
 * Reffter is going to sleep
 * Reffter says : Bye!
<Reffter> bye!
<nikin> bye
<Reffter> Going to send a email right now
<wxl> ∿ Reffter
<Reffter> bye
<wxl> ↑ that's a wave
<nikin> is it safe to remove update-notifier?
<wxl> well you won't have any notifications nikin :)
<nikin> wxl: i can live without them :) I already disabled it, but it stil starts up for some reason
<nikin> it also remove update-manager and update-release-upgrader-gtk
<nikin> but thats fine
<nikin> thanks... good night
#lubuntu 2014-09-04
<switchtehbeat> I know I keep asking questions but I'm still learning. how do I take a screenshot of a window in Lubuntu? instead of the whole screen?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://shutter-project.org/ http://code.google.com/p/screengrab-qt/  scrot -s file.png then click to window
<testdr> switchtehbeat: sometimes in lubuntu (lxde) is the hotkey already configured, its  alt+print to make a screenshot of the acitve window
<switchtehbeat> testdr, that worked! you're awesome. :D
<switchtehbeat> JohnDoe_71Rus, thanks
<testdr> switchtehbeat: there are a lot of links with usage-storys about lxde, openbox, lubuntu - just use google to search for those keywords and you get the points, where to look in your local conifg-files or how to change some things --- and dont forget, create a test-user to play with desktopsettings and use it for your main-user only after such tests.
<switchtehbeat> thanks m8, I do have 1 more question....is there something like rainmeter on windows but for lubuntu?
<testdr> conky .. or ?grell (name a bit different - dont remember right)
<testdr> for conky check: http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<testdr> and there are a lot more with really fancy desktop-settings, like in circles, on background, in bar-style etc.
<switchtehbeat> thanks
<switchtehbeat> looks good :) conky that is :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://gkrellm.srcbox.net/
<testdr> danke JohnDoe_71Rus, wusste den Namen nicht mehr genau
<akis> hi all. what is the usual size of a freshly install 14.04 lubuntu system?
<testdr> around 3-4 GB
<testdr> its less than 3GB if no updates or special languages
<akis> fine. and how can i check this siza? i mean is there special command for it?
<testdr> no - and yes - this depends on the used filesystem - like for the live-version, there is all in a compressed filesystem in less than 1GB
<akis> testdr: can i give a terminal's command to check the size of my file system to check if it is under 4gb?
<testdr> akis: this sounds to me, like you have no idea about partition-size, filesystem-size and commands like df or du
<testdr> akis: last there is a slight difference in size between the i386 and 64bit-amd versions
<akis> testdr: i read about df -h. i would like to know just my /root size,nothing else beyond this. to find out partition size, or the of whole disk is very easy and they are many tools to help me. is df -h enough to give this information?
<testdr> akis: yes and no - i doubt you want to do something completely different and dont say it
<akis> testdr: i want to check the usual size to exclude the possibility that a big dir (4g) was moved by mistake in /root
<testdr> akis: sudo  du  -s   /root
<testdr> and check:   man   du
<testdr> for more infos
<akis> ok thanks for your advises.
<akis> testdr: i check my xubuntu system (lubuntu runs in another system and i will check it later) and the command sudo  du  -s   /root returns: 44	/root. what does it mean?
<akis> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<akis> hi all. how is this explained? http://imgur.com/Nhweqih,djpdhgf . the whole used size of disk is 38GB and /home alone is 41 ! what happens here?
<testdr> akis: one posssible solution, you check what links are.
<akis> testdr: what you mean?
<akis> testdr: could you please explain to me whta you mean?
<testdr> akis: sorry, im no computer-lesson-teacher, only dumb user, you may check:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse_file  and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ln_%28Unix%29
<akis> testdr: i beg your pardon if i bothered you. as i 20+ years chat user, i know that here we are discussing if we want. if we dont we just dont. this better than trying to "teach" each other. have a nice day my friend.
<testdr> opps - this is a discussion channel, sorry
<akis> this is a chat chennel where many times no experts ask more expert if they can kindly explain and give solutions. i am very sorry if i asked something not in the right way.
<testdr> im very sorry, that i have no clue what you store in your home-directory and how - maybe the nsa knows more?
<akis> and i think that noone is obliged to answer to any help request. if he know and if he can help, he answers.
<akis> i am not an expert but i am just wondering how /home is bigger than the whole system. maybe in pc's and OS's world there is an explanation. i am looking for this explanation because i have a special reason.
<testdr> akis: do you think (i try to read brain) you have deleted files and the free space did not show up for those files?
<testdr> akis: then it could be those files are only gone to the wastebasket and you have to empty this
<akis> testdr: first of all thank you for your time today. yesterday on my freshly installed system i had a problem. do you have more time to explain it here?
<akis> testdr: (my basket is empty) but maybe we 're close to find something. can i explain to you?
<testdr> akis: you ask and if someone has an answer or tip - you will get one
<akis> testdr: you have right. well...have a look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8233669/
<testdr> akis: first check the usage, like this: 1.  du  -sh   /home          and 2.   du   -sh    /home/*
<akis> testdr: do i have to use sudo. i have more than one accounts and the system returns me 'access denied'
<testdr> and only to not forget it, your used "mv-command" was wrong, cause the usage of "*" does not take the hidden-files (aka dot-files).
<testdr> akis: then you have to use sudo
<akis> testdr: i used it already. it gaves me 21g for 1st account, 4,7g for 2nd and hanged on 3rd for unknown reason but i know that is 1,8 g counted with pcmanFM
<testdr> akis: pls. exec those two commands and paste the result in the pastebin
<testdr> akis:and if the command cannot run (you say lasts forever), then there is something wrong with this part
<akis> testdr: i used it already. it gaves me 21g for 1st account, 4,7g for 2nd and hanged on 3rd (finished after some secs) 1,9 g= total 27,6g
<akis> testdr: ok i will past them soon, wait
<testdr> akis: you still missed the first command
<akis> testdr: i gave it. it returned me (with sudo) 55g !!!
<akis> testdr: paste.ubuntu.com/8233810/
<testdr> akis: now try another du, that may produce a long list, so for the second run, you can pipe it into less.   The command is:   sudo  du  -Sh  /home
<testdr> akis: or first do a      sudo    ls   -la   /home
<akis> testdr: the first command returns all dirs?
<akis> and theri size?
<testdr> yes - therfore you may first try the second - we may need the first one so you can see where is what
<testdr> if you use encrypted user-home-dirs, there should/could be some hidden files, like .ecryptfs in the /home
<akis> i run the 1st with  sudo  du  -Sh  /home/* and i took infos for the other accounts too. as fas as i can see there is no where double files (the missing ones).
<testdr> akis: that was not my command -- you did add an * asterisk
<testdr> and a slash
<akis> yes, i did!
<testdr> and why?
<testdr> an asterisk in the shell will only work for non-hidden-files and if we look for hidden files, we would never notice those
<akis> look i count...sudo du -sh /home/* gives me 21+4,7+1,9=27,6 * 2 (encryption)= 55,2 = what gives sudo du -sh /home. have i right?
<akis> sudo  du  -Sh  /home/* returned me hidden too!
<testdr> akis: you are the user-name "user"?
<akis> yes i am
<testdr> akis: then its possible you cannot see the duplicate date as long as you logged in, because the later copied data is mounted over the old one. You should use a ubuntu-live-version and mount the partition and do the checks from there
<testdr> s/date/data/
<testdr> akis: another solution is, you create a second admin-user and use this account to do the checks for your "user" home-directory, when it is not de-encrypted
<testdr> akis: you have to logout as the user to have the data only in the normal encrypted - not-readable way
<akis> hmm. i thought about this (to use a live usb) but how can i access the encrypted accounts?
<testdr> akis: you dont -- create now another user (name it "admin2") with admin-rights, then logout and login with this user-name. Then your home-directory is not over-mounted with the encrypted data
<akis> is it maybe a solution to delete all accounts and re-configure them? i have all my data in a sd card.
<testdr> akis: for explanation:  if i have a subdirectory with 4GB data in it and i do a mount of another disk-part on this subdirectory, then the old data seems to be gone, but it is not, it will still use the space but will only visible if the mount is not active. For your encrypted home-directory, as long as you logged in the over-mounted (old data from wrong mv) could not be seen.
<testdr> akis: no (and yes - its not easy), if you use encrypted filesystems ecryptfs -- there should be a in deeper explanation about it in the wiki
<akis> testdr: i understand. you are on this! i was near but i could understand what is happening. you explain to me.
<testdr> ecryptfs is nice, but a pain if you change usernames and have to move it around, because you have to take into account if it is encrypted or not and you cannot mix those
<akis> testdr: is there any other way to see on my /home beyond the possibility to make a new account?
<testdr> like you already thougt - from a live version you may see the files from the mv-command and those from the later cp-command
<testdr> but only encrypted
<akis> explain me something. i got that the all 3 accounts have 27 g . The missing are counting on this amount?
<testdr> akis: i would suggest, use a second admin-user and with your old user logout, check with the second admin-user the diskusage of the home/directory
<akis> when i choose to delete the new account it will be deleted with no remains?
<akis> no left over i mean?
<testdr> i dont understand - again, you have to check the pure filesystem and not the one encrypted for your user - that is annother mount and may hide data
<testdr> akis: yes and no -- there is an option to delete the home-dir-data and all data that the user owns (last is risky because a lot of users are never aware where they store data)
<akis> i am creating a new user: user_test. how can i give the admin privileges?
<akis> ok i founfd it
<testdr> akis: (i get tired typing the wiki) you create a new user with the graphical user-administration and change the account type to admin
<holstein> you can search for and remove whatever files you choose
<holstein> the users /home should be left there
<akis> ok. i am trying to fix it. i will need your help soon.
<holstein> akis: fix what?
<akis> testdr: i am in user's account but i dont see something unusual
<holstein> akis: i think you are misunderstanding how i am trying to respond to your requests for a "fix", friend.. if you remove a user, the files stay.. there is no need for a fix for that
<akis> holstein: sorry not fix, create
<holstein> akis: create what? a new user? sudo adduser is what i use
<testdr> akis: what das the "sudo du -sh /home" now shows
<testdr> akis: and how can you see into the user-home-directory, when it now should be encrypted?
<akis> testdr: type them on user_test terminal?
<testdr> yes
<akis> "sudo du -sh /home" now shows 55 g. the same as before. i changes the privileges of user so i can see it form user_test. am i right?
<holstein> i dont
<holstein> if i want to "see" some users files, i'll just use sudo momentarily..
<testdr> akis: do a:    sudo   du  -sh    /home/\.??*
<akis> testdr: 28 g /home/.ecryptfs
<testdr> akis: now do a:    sudo   du  -sh   /home/*
<testdr> and count the sum of both -- different directorys
<akis> 21g+4,7g+1,9g+476k=28 the same as before plus the new account
<testdr> akis: arghh -- is the .ecryptfs in this list? ..
<akis> command not found!
<holstein> !paste | akis
<ubottu> akis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<testdr> akis: you have already typed the command and posted some lines above the size of .ecryptfs
<akis> ah ... not just the accounts. 3+1 accounts. no .ecryptfs
<testdr> akis: if you use an ecrypted user-home-directory and it is not decrypted (the user not logged in), then there should be not very much - only a few fiels with text-hint that this is encrypted data
<akis> you mean that the accounts aren't encrypted?
<testdr> akis: you have around 28GB in different user-home-directorys and again around 28GB in the /home/.ecryptfs directory  -- thats a sum of about 56GB
<akis> thats right. i mentioned already.
<testdr> akis: i dont know - i dont sit at your computer - you only tell me you used another admin-account and then you should not be able to view the encrypted data of other users (if this is encrypted)
<holstein> akis: the accounts are encrypted if you encrypt them
<holstein> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<testdr> and encryption is done with the login of this user and they are viewable as long as the user is active(and did not logout)
<akis> if i use a live cd to see them i cannot. i can see on these account because i changed the privileges of the account. i dont know if this is right or not
<testdr> encryption is not the same like to have no privileges!
<akis> ok understand that, but if where encrypted and there was not possibility to have any access on them why i create the new account?
<holstein> akis: you are not *supposed* to be able to see them..
<testdr> akis: if your user "user" (why did you select this name? To make riddles) is not logged in - then you should see only the hint-files like: Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop -> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop
<akis> when i am trying to access the "encrypted" accounts through a live-cd i can see the /home but no access is permitted on it. is that a sign of encryption?
<testdr> akis: no! Use sudo
<holstein> akis: you are not *intended* to access those
<testdr> akis: why do you think the stupid-ubuntu-live-user has default admin-right like superuser root?
<holstein> akis: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<holstein> depending on what is the intended purpose, i would just login to the user account and get the data i need.. i would have an unencrypted copy on a *seperate* external hard drive
<akis> testdr: sudo and what to access them?
<testdr> akis: you should take a brake and read the last link from holstein - maybe you get the trick and why you sometimes move in circles
<holstein> akis: its not only sudo.. its *quite* involved. you encrypted your /home to prevent the access you are trying to facilitate
<testdr> akis: sudo is a command to execute other command with different rights
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<akis> so what is the result of all these?
<testdr> holstein: from what i did understand - it looks like akis has moved data (around 20GB) into his encrypted home-directory and later after login, the data was gone, because the encrypted data is mounted over his home.
<holstein> testdr: oh, i remember now.. the first i heard about this days ago there was no encryption envolved with the process
<holstein> testdr: i dont mean to step on your toes at all, i just noticed the circling around
<testdr> but the data is still there - it is only not visible as long as he is logged in.  He has du about 21GB of his not decrypted home-directory and over 20GB of the .encryptfs-dir, that is used if he logs in
<holstein> akis: this may just be a learning experience for you.. you seem to be having issues with encyption.. i suggest not using it
<akis> i reboot the system and now i dont have permission to user although i gave the privileges.
<holstein> akis: if i wanted to "recover" data, i would try the tool i suggested before.. testdisk.. i would use the guide i linked above to get into the encrypted /home from a live CD, or just install testdisk in the installation
<holstein> akis: yo udont *need* permission like that.. thats not the problem
<akis> the first time i used encryption was manually on 12.04 . now on 14.04 i choosed auto but you return me that it doesnt work
<holstein> akis: no one has returned you that it doesnt work
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step is what i would use if files were freshly deleted
<testdr> akis: it works - but you broke your setup - you did data-change without taking the encryption into account.
<akis> dear friend during installation the user (exxpert or not) he just make a click. then everything is automatic. isnt it?
<holstein> but, in the future, you need to have backups.. and on different drives.. you should have that *before* moving any data like that
<testdr> no - nothing is automatic.
<holstein> and, dont move the data.. just copy
<akis> testdr: why ? because i gave a mv commad?
<testdr> akis: yes - the mv did not move into the encrypted home-directory
<holstein> akis: that is correct.. you *dont* move your files like that.. its why you lost them
<holstein> akis: you dont need to move them.. you should, in the future, *not* move them, but, just copy them, to a seperate drive
<testdr> akis: it did mv into a user-directory like it is without encryption - thats why you as user cannot see the data.
<holstein> sudo doesnt "break" that encyption..
<holstein> akis: everything is working properly..
<akis> holstein: dear friend. the other days i complain about slow internet and many of you told me that something is not right in my system. finally you to go to a chat room for my native language. i google enough and i found many usesrs they complain for slow internet and the problem was ipv6. and i can report that the same problem i had on both my systems under xubuntu and lubuntu and i solve it googling.
<holstein> akis: that could have also been taken care of on your network..
<holstein> akis: still, im glad you got your system internet working.. the fact here is, sudo doesnt break encryption.. and you dont have anything that is functioning improperly to fix
<holstein> akis: you have *many* suggestions above to try to access the information you mv'd incorrectly
<akis> holstein: ok, i cannot say no, but i didnt have the problel running 12.04 on the same machines and the same network and provider and router. so what?
<holstein> akis: this is just volunteer support, friend.. there are no guaratnees or promises.. i am a volunteer
<akis> i am glad too i make my machine running fast. i appreciate your voluntiaring efforts (excuse me for my english)
<holstein> akis: your machine was *always* running fast
<akis> i appreciate them very very much and thats why i am here.
<holstein> akis: may i suggest a native language channel/community for you?
<akis> running internet fast if you want
<akis> i prefer this channel because i am here for years (from suse and when ubuntu was not well known) and because they are loggin many users
<testdr> akis: are you german?
<akis> if the problem is the language i wish you could learn my language which is one of the most ancient in this planet and for just 1 vote isnt the USA language!
<akis> testdr: I am GREEK !!!
<akis> testdr: well now what? i created the new account? and now what?
<holstein> akis: you read above, and choose what you would like to do
<holstein> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<akis> why encryption is involving to space problem?
<holstein> akis: what space problem?
<akis> should i go for a new installation?
 * ianorlin also recommends if you do use encryption a safe deposit box is a secure enough place to write down password and keep it as it is in a secure place
<akis> should or not to tick encryption if i choose encryption?
<holstein> akis: i already state, you should reinstall *not* using encyption
<holstein> akis: i would read about its use for longer before using it
<akis> any way i give up. i think i create new account for no reason.
<holstein> akis: i think it was due to the volunteers here not understanding your questions or issues
<testdr> akis: i hope from what you did see, you understand that in the encryption-"store" - the directory  /home/.ecryptfs - there is the data of your main-user-account and in the user-home-directory again. But if you login as this user, only the encrypted data is used and thats why you cannot delete the other data.
<testdr> akis: cause you said you have your backup of the data -- you can as the second admin-user delete some directorys in the /home/user directory and you will see the data-usage get lower
<holstein> if i had a backup, i would just start over, and be aware of what encryption is, or not use it..
<akis> i think that after so many hours here is a little complicated for even i am an almost 30 years PC users for the days of Amstrad 8086!!! never mind. i give up dear friends. thank you for you time today appreciating your efforts to help e. i hope on next days i will find a solution ggogling the problem otherwise i reinstall my system. once again have a nice day and be happy!
<Glorfinde1> HELP!
<Glorfinde1> lol
<Glorfinde1> every thing is green tinted on my moniter
<Glorfinde1> and I'm not sure why
<holstein> Glorfinde1: i would start by testing the hardware, since, when i have seen that in the past, it has been failing monitor/graphics card
<Glorfinde1> 'k
<holstein> then, i would try the bios screen.. and a live CD.. to remove the installed operating system from the equation.. then move on to drivers in use, and what updates have been done when..
<Glorfinde1> I was having problems with the port
<Glorfinde1> ok
<wxl> thaaaaaaaaaaat sounds bad
<Glorfinde1> yeha
<holstein> Glorfinde1: well, linux is not magic, so, if the port is bad, the operating system cant address that
<Glorfinde1> *yeah, come to think of it the grub screen was bad too
<wxl> what about the bios splash?
<holstein> then, if grub is "bad", its not the drive in linux.. if the bios screen is "Bad", then, my money is on hardware failure..
<holstein> driver*
 * wxl nods
<Glorfinde1> ok
<Glorfinde1> first I better unplug a few things :D
<wxl> like your usb rocket launcher?
<Glorfinde1> IDK what is it?
<holstein> the bus powered vga disruptor ;)
<wxl> https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/8a0f/
<Glorfinde1> mk
<Glorfinde1> it isn't the moniter itself
<wxl> therre's also the usb pet rock https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/c208/?pfm=Search&t=pet%20rock
<Glorfinde1> maybe the cable
<Glorfinde1> LOL
<Glorfinde1> that stuff is FUNNYU
<Glorfinde1> -U
<wxl> thinkgeek is the best but i digress. replace both cables with known good ones.
<wxl> do you have dvi as well as vga?
<ianorlin> also check that the pins are not bent
<ianorlin> if it is dvi or vga
<Glorfinde1> is DVI a white connecter?
<wxl> yep
<Glorfinde1> yes
<Glorfinde1> but I don't have it on my pc
<Glorfinde1> I'm using VGA
<wxl> well nevermind that then. no hdmi right? :)
<Glorfinde1> n
<Glorfinde1> o
<Glorfinde1> I'm ancient in tech
<Glorfinde1> :D
<wxl> hey, you've got dvi man
<wxl> it's not THAT old :)
<wxl> anywho, let us know what happens when you get some other cables
<ianorlin> he said he doesn't have that
<wxl> ianorlin: he has it on the monitor, but not on the video card
<Glorfinde1> I have DVI on my moniter, not pc
<ianorlin> ah
<Glorfinde1> vidcard is intel integrated
<Glorfinde1> not sure if you would call that a video card :P
<wxl> let's say "gpu"
<Glorfinde1> that works
<Glorfinde1> testing other cable
<Glorfinde1> be back in a few
<Glorfinde1> Darn
<Glorfinde1> no diff
<Glorfinde1> :(
<wxl> you don't have another monitor do you?
<Glorfinde1> no
<wxl> because i think if you have problems with the port, i'd want to check to see if that's not your problem
<Glorfinde1> well
<Glorfinde1> I do
<Glorfinde1> but the moniter isn't the problem
<wxl> i'm not thinking about the monitor
<wxl> if you have another monitor which you know works, you can plug it in and if there's still a problem, especially at the bios screen, it's your port
<Glorfinde1> I umplugged the VGA cable and the 'check video cable' screen shows fine
<Glorfinde1> *unplugged
<wxl> did you check the bios screen?
<Glorfinde1> no
<Glorfinde1> but seems it was a funny color when I started it
<Glorfinde1> IIRC
<wxl> i'd check that
<wxl> i'm not sure if "check video cable" actually interacts with the port or not
<wxl> seems like it should but i don't know…
<Glorfinde1> which port do you mean? the one on the pc or the one on the moniter
<Glorfinde1> *monitor
<wxl> well i assume your problem you said you had was with the monitor?
<wxl> oops
<wxl> s/monitor/pc/
<Glorfinde1> the monitor was not displaying correctly but IDK if it is the pc or the screen
<Glorfinde1> but I am thinking it is the pc
<wxl> 0917 < Glorfinde1:#lubuntu> I was having problems with the port
<wxl> ↑ which port did you mean?
<Glorfinde1> the one on the moniter
<Glorfinde1> or
<Glorfinde1> grr
<Glorfinde1> *monitor
<wxl> then i doubt the check video cable screen would even work right
<wxl> so check that other monitor
<Glorfinde1> ;k
<Glorfinde1> *'k
<Glorfinde1> nope
<wxl> didn't work or did work?
<Glorfinde1> that monitor will not display anything
<Glorfinde1> res was to high or someting
<wxl> bummer
<wxl> did you restart the computer?
<wxl> i mean it should display the bios screen
<Glorfinde1> not yet
<Glorfinde1> I
<wxl> yeah i would restart the computer when you test the monitor
<Glorfinde1> man the enter key is awefully close to the ' key
<Glorfinde1> ok
<Glorfinde1> I will do so when the updates are installed
<Glorfinde1> thx for the help
<wxl> np
<Ahmuck> i like to tackle the periodic double power icons in systray.
<Ahmuck> what channel do i need to connect to for help with the panel, systray, and sequence of startup options for basic services (power, network, wireless, etc.)  i'd like to have an understanding as i began tracking down icon differences and posibly multiple utlities or startup processes for the same piece of hardware
<Ahmuck> where would i find documentation on this?
<wxl> Ahmuck: if you `ps aux | grep -i power` do you see multiples of the same process running?
#lubuntu 2014-09-05
<Ahmuck> wxl: yes
<Ahmuck> root      1746  0.0  0.2  37944  4280 ?        Sl   17:22   0:00 /usr/lib/upower/upowerd
<Ahmuck> drbeams  11760  0.0  0.0   4684   824 pts/0    S+   20:29   0:00 grep -i power
<Ahmuck> depends upon the computer.  on another computer i have "user [ some numbers ] [time] xfce4-power-manager
<Ahmuck> so there are three power managers running by default on lubuntu?
<Ahmuck> actually i have on another computer three but the other is "grep --color=auto -i power"
<Ahmuck> i found menu entries.  digging through them for pointers to binarys.  looking for start process to map graphically.
<Ahmuck> menu editing could be scripted as a php app
<Ahmuck> from default and/or pyth on as well
<Ahmuck> ah, this is good.  found the panel config
<Ahmuck> which points back to the menu
<Ahmuck> time to create flow charts
<Ahmuck> is there a dev channel for lubuntu?
<ianorlin> no
<holstein> Ahmuck: the *-offtopic is the unofficial lubuntu dev channel.. but, you should just file a bug
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ahmuck> so ... i've been backtracing and i'm going to create a vm with a vm of lubuntu to see what the defaults are.
<Ahmuck> if i am correct, i understand why there are double icons and what may be producing them
<holstein> great.. that can be your second entry in the bug report
<Ahmuck> as well as a number of other problems with the panel, systray, indicator, startup, etc.
<holstein> hey... you can do as many as you need
<Ahmuck> and i think it would be very easy to design a gui that would allow a user to easily step through a better customization of the desktop
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure.. but "better" is a matter of opinion
<Ahmuck> so easy i think i may be able to design it.
<holstein> when you get it done, consider taking it upstream so it trickles into all the downstream projects.. but, lxde is changing
<holstein> it think you'll find you'll need to reinstall on metal there on that machine, not a vm, to repeat the issue.. but, link me a bug report and i'll try and replicate the issue
<holstein> Ahmuck: do you get 2 power icons with the live CD?
<holstein> Ahmuck: anyways, im going to sleep.  feel free and ping me with bug reports that state how you are getting what exact errors/issues, and i'll be glad to try and replicate..
<Ahmuck> ya, no not filing bugs no more
<Ahmuck> they don't get fixed, don't get looked at until several releases later, don't ...
<Ahmuck> better to fix it my self or pay to get it fixed
<Ahmuck> looking at LubuntuHelp and FreeDesktop.org provides me with info on startup of desktop apps and lxstart apps as well as .... where do i find start sequence of the underlying os?
<Ahmuck> 14.10 is lxqt?
<Unit193> No.
<Ahmuck> so dabbling in lxde is usefull at this point
<Ahmuck> ?
<martin1989> people!
<martin1989> hi
<martin1989> i wanna install command and conquer red alert 2 using play on linux
<martin1989> but it isnt on play on linux repositories!
<martin1989> i cant believe it! best game ever!
<tonyt> is there a fix for screen tearing?
<pleia2> depends on your graphics card
<tonyt> amd r7 240
<tonyt> any help on a link to a "how to" would be cool
<tonyt> nm. seems there is setting in the catylist app. "tear free desktop"
<johncooper> when I run a script from desktop shortcut, or steam from anything, computer freezes (total complete no response freeze)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261753/
<johncooper> afert a minute or so, graphics have a motionless skewed blue and black lines kinda like it show be rolling from out of sync
<johncooper> should be rolling, rather
 * johncooper afk
<Ahmuck> what is gvfsd-?
#lubuntu 2014-09-06
<klinton> hello. I am having an issue with wifi on lubuntu 14.04
<klinton> the problem is that it won't give me the option to connect to wifi as if I don't even have a wifi card. also I am unable to enable the card under additional drivers.
<klinton> do I need to run an apt-get for drivers? If so what's the command because it's been forever since i've had to do that. not since natty narwall
<klinton> i am using a generic broadcom/realtek wifi adapter in an acer aspire 5517 laptop
<Janusz> Hello.
<Aikilox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/520757/ethernet-network-disconnected-wireless-working
<Aikilox> if anybody can answer to this, please
<Aikilox> thank you
<testdr> Aikilox: too less information - that could be the framesize - and last, you have to be more spezific what is "disconnecting"? Something like plugout the cabel?
<Aikilox> it is not disconneting
<Aikilox> it is disconnected
<Aikilox> wireless is working tough
<testdr> Aikilox: again - that is no information, because that is the same like using no twisted-pair-cable. You have to check whether the hardware was identified, - things like MAC-address, chipset and so on
<testdr> Aikilox: some routers have lamps/LED at the ports for the cable-connections, you should check those too
<testdr> Aikilox: if you moved from one place to another - maybe you used fixed ip-address or the new location needs it
<Aikilox> automatic dhcp with ips
<Aikilox> ethernet led is not flickering
<Aikilox> ofcourse
<testdr> Aikilox: you can delete the file    /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistend-net.rules        and reboot to let the system re-configure the network-settings with plugged in cable
<testdr> Aikilox: but this will only help if the hardware really did work before -- in your old home
<testdr> Aikilox: but the ethernet-led at the router-port where you plugged in the cable from your comupter is on?
<testdr> Aikilox: i had a spelling error in the filename   s/d/t/
<Aikilox> not working still
<testdr> Aikilox: you said it works with windows = same computer, same cable, same router?
<Aikilox> yes, correct
<testdr> Aikilox: and what entries are in your networkconfiguration? Only the wireless?
<Guest32517> msg NickServ ghost talsamon talsamanon
<Guest32517> msg NickServ release talsamon talsamanon
<Guest32517> sorry
<switchtehbeat> how to check if my memory is running dual channel in lubuntu?
<testdr> switchtehbeat: the memory-speed is higher than in single-channel-usage
<switchtehbeat> what does that mean?
<testdr> switchtehbeat: the memtest (from the grub-boot-menu or live-version) may show it
<testdr> whats the meaning of computer?
<rafaellaguna> maybe the hardinfo tool show it
<switchtehbeat> I have 4 sticks and 2 in each blue and black..2 in black...2 in blue...that's dual channel?
<switchtehbeat> sorry i got the info from google..
<testdr> only if the the memory-sticks are compatible for the bios/hardware-usage
<switchtehbeat> ahh okay
<testdr> normaly a good bios will show it -- check bios settings
<rafaellaguna> no need to enter bios, hardinfo in a terminal
<switchtehbeat> rafaellaguna, ?
<rafaellaguna> hardinfo, an app
<rafaellaguna> it analizes components of your computer
<rafaellaguna> you can in your menu like System Profile and Information, or something like that
<switchtehbeat> it doesn't say if it's dual channel or not :(
<rafaellaguna> O_o
<switchtehbeat> look i'll print screen sec
<rafaellaguna> lshw-gtk
<switchtehbeat> http://i.minus.com/ibbmmUejlzt70l.png and http://i.minus.com/idLKuGK7OUmcw.png
<switchtehbeat> installing lshw-gtk
<rafaellaguna> I'm trying, it doesn't  say...
<switchtehbeat> nothing there..lol
<switchtehbeat> brb i'll check my bios
<rafaellaguna> yes, bios says, I find no other way. sorry,
<rafaellaguna> lshw and hardinfo are a bit more "domestic"
<switchtehbeat> I HATE booting in to windows but CPUZ (?) said it's dual channel. my bios doesn't say if it's dual or not. it just tells me it's 16gb.
<switchtehbeat> http://i.minus.com/itOougppFx9T1.png
<malaphus> Hi all, I'm running lubuntu 14.04 and am having trouble setting autologin-user in lightdm.conf(.d/blah.conf)
<malaphus> It was working fine, but suddenly stopped, auth.log complains about lightdm being unable to load shared libraries during startup, (pam_gnome_keyring.so and pam_kwallet.so)
<llogiq> Hi folks.
<llogiq> I have a (possibly stupid) question: When I press the mute key (and openbox calls "amixer -q sset Master toggle"), the Master, Headphone and Speaker channels are all muted. When I press it again, only the Master channel is unmuted. What gives? And more importantly: Does somebody know how to get it to unmute all three channels?
<phillw> llogiq: I still have to untick the box.
<llogiq> Btw. Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller.
<llogiq> A possible workaround is to call "amixer -q sset Headphone toggle; amixer -q sset Speaker toggle", but only when the sound is muted.
<llogiq> But I had hoped for a more elegant solution.
<phillw> llogiq: have a look on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 and even an ask around.
<llogiq> Thanks, phillw
<phillw> they cover a lot of stuff on that forum area, and are nice people.
<llogiq> cu folks.
<absk007> Unit193, how to open console or developer tools in xombrero?
<Ahmuck> good afternoon
<phillw> good evening Ahmuck (21:38 in UK) :)
<Ahmuck> heh
<Ahmuck> i've been digging quite extensively in lubuntu and have come to a realization of how quickly it can be customized
<Ahmuck> i do have some very basic questions that would help me clear things up
<phillw> Ahmuck: indeed :) I do server additions to mine, lots of others who like pretty screens use conky
<Ahmuck> actually i was looking at the menu, panel, ec.
<Ahmuck> it appears they are just config files and connected to a backend binary lx-somewidget
<Ahmuck> lx-someprogram
<phillw> Ahmuck: yup, you have openbox config and others... it is very customisable
<Ahmuck> which is a binary connected to another binary function of the os "aviah-deamon", etc.
<Ahmuck> i was digging through the binary source and understand it as well
<Ahmuck> i'm only confused on the basic structure.  so, let me see if this is right ... linux (os interacting with hardware) --> windowing system --> de
<phillw> yes, lxde / xcfe / kde / Gnome / Unity all are DE's on top of a common core. Each will pull in its own set of applications, but under the hood they are the same for the basic stuff.
<phillw> Ahmuck: have a read of http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/11/how-to-customise-lxde-desktop-using.html I cannot swear it is up to date, as I do not tweak my Desktop, just what applications it runs.
<Ahmuck> looking at the source code, (i understand everybody wants it thier own way) it seems odd to have 100 different pieces of code to do the same things
<Ahmuck> what is the common core?  the os?
<phillw> Ahmuck: the one for *buntu is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall (Those are our notes for lubuntu, but that core will install any of the family)
<Ahmuck> i've got a graphical map of how everything works but need clarification.  i'm going to build a flowchart of how lxde works and it's binaries.  for me to visually see it helps me map it in my mind so i able to make proper corrections.
<Ahmuck> for example, i just noticed nm-stage()-connecting10 icons for the network connection while it's establishing a connection.  what program handles this?  lx-nm? or nm-applet?
<phillw> Ahmuck: I've seen that, but it did clear itself... cannot recall the cause
<phillw> Ahmuck: I think it was a kick back from dhcp 'doing its bit'..
<Ahmuck> no no.  that icon uses those icons for animation.  there is a sequence when the binary is iniciated that starts the animation.  i was curious.  i'll just trace it down and find out where the icons are coming from
<Ahmuck> how they are activaged, etc.
<Ahmuck> while digging i've found several places for autostart.  i assume this may be part of the problem (and may be because of dist-upgrade wanting to preserve existing configurations) which makes sense
<Ahmuck> it looks however to be a really easy thing to trace if all the known variables are known.  and that is where i was having issues before, so i thought i would document it in a visual flow chart map accoridng to execution of processes
<phillw> Ahmuck: you may want to set up a virtual machine and start using LXQt, as lubuntu is due to switch a lot of applications from GTK to the new system and applications such as you are discussing.
<phillw> pop on 14.10, and then add LXQt to it
<phillw> Ahmuck: just be aware that it does get broken at times, so is not ready for anything but that VM or a seperate test machine.
<phillw> 14.10 is a general bug-fix for 14.04 so is just a 'stable' release (we do get a shiny new kernel and bug fixed browsers etc that have not been SRU'd)
<Ahmuck> i notice that lxde has gpicview.  why?
<Ahmuck> is it a seperate binary?
<phillw> Ahmuck: lowest resource version of it's class
<phillw> Ahmuck: usually (not for 14.10) There is a two week period for people to suggest replacements for the applications Lubuntu ships by default. It is a lively two weeks! We recently switched from Chromium to Firefox as that is now lower resource aftr it went on crash diet.
<Ahmuck> is there a set of applications considered "needed" for default?  for example, a web browser is a needed application in this day?
<phillw> Ahmuck: that is why we have lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core. xombrero is a non-really supported browser, but it's damn small.
<phillw> it is kindly look after by one of the lubuntu guys, to ensure we have a current version available for those who wish to use it.
<Ahmuck> lubuntu-core apps are listed where?
<Ahmuck> nm, found it
<phillw> Ahmuck: for such finer things... always head to minimal install area :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall You get the list of two versions there :)
<Ahmuck> so in lubuntu-desktop there are a lot of package managers
<Ahmuck> GDebi Package Installer - ST
<Ahmuck> Lubuntu Software Center - ST
<Ahmuck> Software Updater - ST
<Ahmuck> Synaptic Package Manager - ST
<Ahmuck> Software & Updates - P
<Ahmuck> Additional Drivers - P
<phillw> !food | Ahmuck
<phillw> !flood | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ahmuck> but a kick/ban does not work with my ip address
<phillw> Ahmuck: I take it Drone` has warned you... and if you do not obey the rules you will be k-lined and not have people answer your questions. So, drop the  "but a kick/ban does not work with my ip address" attitude and follow the rules :)
<phillw>  Ahmuck_: I take it Drone` has warned you... and if you do not obey the rules you will be k-lined and not have people answer your questions. So, drop the  "but a kick/ban does not work with my ip address" attitude and follow the rules :)
<Ahmuck> Drone didn't warn me, it just spewed gibberish on my screen
<Ahmuck> but i understood what it was doing
<Ahmuck> btw, it's not attitude yet
<phillw> I've never upset Drone` So not sure what it says, I just use the flood factoid.
<phillw> !flood | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ahmuck> doesn't really do anything except op in, quiet, op out
<Ahmuck> for a new chat user means nothing
<Ahmuck> it's a flood protection
<phillw> which I think is much more politer, as it is for people who are new
<Ahmuck> unless they have no clue
<Ahmuck> anywho, moving on
<Ahmuck> so is Lubuntu Package Manager supposed to replace the plethoria of package managers?
<Ahmuck> er, sorry, Lubuntu Software Center
<phillw> Ahmuck: it could be from the massive DNS attack that took freenode down for a couple of days..... Or, as was noted ... "A bit like a bunch of thugs trying to kick a puppy to death" Freenode is over 99% volunteer run.
<phillw> Ahmuck: LSC is the light version of the GUI that ubuntu software center.
<phillw> Ahmuck: and it is one of those being re-written for Qt5
<phillw> Updater is also being totally re-written, and a new one to look after repos / ppa's.
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/nTKbvkN4
<Ahmuck> am I holding you up from getting sleep
<phillw> Ahmuck: those three are the ones I have a slight involvement with, if you want to know where things are at, have a head of to https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/ubuntu/q-project?field.series_filter=
<phillw> Ahmuck: doesn't make much sense to me.
<Ahmuck> to many menu options that could be combined into some very simple configuration interfaces
<phillw> I'm a tester, not a dev :)
<Ahmuck> reviewing both the menu, panel, how they work togather i'm beggining to wonder if gui interfaces (backend binaries) need to be re-written to combine multple functions for the same thing
<Ahmuck> to make things simpler.
<Ahmuck> anybody with term experiences does not need them.  i found the menu options and trying to remember where each thing was confusing
<Ahmuck> ur testing qt?
<Ahmuck> er, lxqt
<phillw> Ahmuck: If you put together a document with your thoughts of what can be improved owing to duplication, please do so and send it to me phillw@phillw.net If it is a well written document, I assure you that I will ensure it is read and you will get a reply.
<malaphus> so my company has a requirement that there be a confidentiality notice on login screens for our employees, I use to be able to customize the lightdm greeter to add an image with company logo and the disclaimer, but now it seems that the greeter look is hard coded into lightdm, anyone know of a greeter I can use that gives me this functionality?
<Ahmuck> actually over the next 90 days i'm going to create a dia diagram of processes and configuration links so i can visually see what is connected, why, and what is going on.
<Ahmuck> malaphus, change the coding?
<phillw> 14.10 is only a bug fix, so thoughts for 15.04 are not too late, offering to write to standard your proposals is also a big plus :)
<Ahmuck> need the link to the source code of the greeter
<malaphus> Ahmuck: recompiling lightdm is a possibility, but I was hoping for a greeter that was just customizable out of the box, so that it's easier for us to keep up with patches, etc
<phillw> Ahmuck: we do not have 90 days :)
<Unit193> malaphus: 'wallpaper' is no longer taken into effect from the [greeter] section of /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf?
<phillw> October comes very quickly
<Ahmuck> i'd write a customizable greeter and then submit for inclusion and let the patches be completed by the group
<Ahmuck> phillw, i'm not doing it for lubuntu, for myself.  if lubuntu decides to borrow, then that's up to them
<phillw> Ahmuck: we have a well written greeter, that will not be changed
<Ahmuck> but i've very good with organization of gui's and visual mapping
<phillw> Unit193: btw, what does Drone` do ?
<malaphus> Unit193:  looks like it's "background", I will try... I know the logo= setting is ignored now
<Ahmuck> anything can be changed, anything is possible, one needs only to find the right democratic motivation
<phillw> Ahmuck: Lubuntu is a technoracy
<Ahmuck> it's open source afterall, this is why we have so many splinter groups
<Ahmuck> and i always love how upper techs think they can hold onto something only to have someone re-write the game plan, for example, openoffice vs libreoffice
<Unit193> malaphus: Right, my bad, that's the key I was looking at.  Problem may be in accountsservice setting the wallpaper though.
<phillw> indeed, if you do not like the way lubuntu is heading, you are fully entitled to your own spin :)
<Ahmuck> and others
<Unit193> I don't believe pcmanfm is accountservices aware, so that should be pretty good if you use that for the desktop.
<Ahmuck> it's not that phillw, it's the total ignoring the problem and calling it not a problem that's peeved me
<Ahmuck> not by you
<phillw> Ahmuck: what is not being called not a problem ?
<zerothis> I have a toshiba satellite a25-s2792. Trying to boot trusty live. the lubuntu splash shows & some "ali15x3" errors that blink too fast to read . then says "starting lighdm display manager" then screen goes black.
<Ahmuck> phillw i'm not getting into past issues, moving on
<zerothis> REISUB works
#lubuntu 2014-09-07
<zerothis> well I got lubuntu installed on my laptop with an Ali/Trident card using the "forcevesa" option. Now, the installed version blank screens, "forcevesa", "nomodeset", "acpi=off", all fail to avoid it. Only the installation option with forcevesa works. Not Live and not installed.
<holstein> nomodeset is what i use
<holstein> zerothis: i found that with lubuntu, i had to specify them post installation
<holstein> i would actually just find an xorg.conf that works, and put it in place, and try it
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 for example
<zerothis> I have specified them post installation in grub edit and using the liveCD to 'boot from hard disk'. Ineffective. I have tried mounting my installation from terminal after running the installer, but it won't mount. So I have no access to change the grub or xorg.conf.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> what do you mean, "i have tried mounting my installation"
<holstein> i mean, if you boot it, and you black screen, its mounted, and running, just not supporting the graphics card
<holstein> if you run a live CD, and cant mount your drive/partition, maybe you have a bad hard drive that is actually causing all your problems
<zerothis> I mean, run installer from LiveCD, Alt+F1, sudo mount /dev/sda5, error about an unrecognized file system. Nothing else on the LiveCD works, everything but the installer goes to blank screen. The drive was running XP as well as XP can run before I overwrote it.
<holstein> zerothis: as i said, if i cant mount the drive, i would test it.. its plausible that the drive is bad, since *all* drives will fail..
<holstein> zerothis: if the live CD works, and the installed system doesnt, that could be due to failing hard drive, and nothing to do with the options you are passing
<zerothis> "try lubuntu" does not work. How would I test the drive from the installer?
<holstein> zerothis: i actually use whatever tool i feel would test the drive best based on the brand.. but, there are tools such as "gmartcontrol" that run tests
<holstein> i would run a short test, then, a longer test that may take some time
<holstein> or, since i have other drives laying about, i might just pop a new one in, and install, and test.. and if it works ok with a new drive, i woudl test the drive later
<phillw> zerothis: when you boot the CD / USB  you will be offerred the option to run a test on the cd
<holstein> thats on the installation media, though
<zerothis> phillw: yes, the CD checked fine. Then I installed
<holstein> i think the actual hard drive is failing.. since, the live environment works, and the installed one fails with a "black screen", though, the error when trying to mount the partition that installed is "unrecongized filesystem"
<holstein> i mean, we know the filesystem is ext4, and lubuntu live CD's *can* recognize it.. and, that the live CD supports the grahpical environment on the hard drive
<holstein> i feel, testing the actual hard drive will show an error
<zerothis> I'm attempting tests now. So why wouldn't the "try lubuntu without installing" work then (since the live environment works)?
<holstein> zerothis: not following that
<holstein> zerothis: the "try lubuntu without installing" *is* the live environment
<holstein> you stated the live CD works, correct?
<holstein> id say, dont "attempt" to test the hard drive.. its a good idea to test *all* your drives since *all* drives fail.. but, its time consuming to do so.. you want to be sure you are doing it properly
<zerothis> "try lubuntu without installing" boots to blank screen even with "forcevesa". but choosing the install option on the LiveCD menu will boot to the installation environment (same as try environment, right?) with the "forcevesa" option.
<holstein> http://www.technibble.com/gsmartcontrol-monitor-test-hard-drive-smart-data/
<zerothis> problem, how to run gsmartcontrol while the installer is running. I suppose there's a command-line way to run it in X. Or, how to run things when the installer is the desktop in X
<holstein> you cant
<holstein> i run all of that *before* the install
<holstein> i am assuming you have an install that has failed that you are asking about
<holstein> is that the case?
<zerothis> I assumed the installation works, I just can't see it. During the boot, before X loads, its happily scrolling plain text linuxy things on the screen like it always does when boot is not quiet, until a few lines after the ALI15x3 errors (my videocard).  I could Alt+F2 and play an audio file to test that theory I suppose. so, now that I have a drive with lubuntu on it, I should format it?
<zerothis> I have a terminal up in the installation environment now, gsmart testing now...
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> thats what i try on black screens.. though, i'll just put a vesa xorg in place
<zerothis> nope, gsmartcontrolcrashes. it's requesting GTK things (overlay-scrollbar etc)
<holstein> you will have those issue with any desktop components
<zerothis> from the blank screen, ctrl + alt + F1-F6 don't do anything visible. Again, I presume it swtched, but I just can't see it.
<holstein> zerothis: you cant, though
<holstein> zerothis: you cant assume or presume anything
<holstein> if you literally see nothing on the screen, it could be kernel panic'd or in any state
 * zerothis stubbornly assumes the sun will rise tomorrow
<zerothis> but I understand your point
<holstein> yeah.. because, one day, it wont rise.. and that hard drive will fail.. and *all* of that hardware will fail
<holstein> thats the only reason i say
<zerothis> is there a non-gui testing option. the command-line don't scare me none
<holstein> on older hardware, i'll just start testing
<holstein> zerothis: you can use whatever you like.. i like the gsmartcontrol tool. i use a live CD called "ultimate boot cd" that has vendor specific tools in it
<holstein> zerothis: the big thing to remember is, this is *not* a fix.. so, dont waste time on it
<holstein> zerothis: i am merely saying, i like to test with i see those "issues" on hardware like that with linux
<zerothis> but its knowledge. if the drive is fine, I then know its something else. If its bad, I know what to fix. Older hardware, hmph, I have a 30 year old Commodore 64 that sat totally submerged in water overnight, was dryed with a hair dryer, and continues to work to this day.They don't makem like they used to
<holstein> sure.. but, you have a special case here
<holstein> you also have older hardware with no promise of linux support from the creators
<Ahmuck> zerothis: this is fixable.  i've had the same problem happent to me before on a machine.
<holstein> zerothis: i say, just start at the beginning and try and rule issues out. those graphics adapters can be challenging.. i have had via chips in the past that just dont work with linux..
<zerothis> again, Commodore 64, Little Unix, I'm just sayin
<holstein> zerothis: that hardware *will* fail too, at some point.. if you want to assume its good, that fine
<holstein> in that case, i would try an older version of ubuntu.. 12.04 live CD, for example.. i would see how that runs live, and make a note of the graphics driver in use, and the kernel version.. etc
<zerothis> ok then
<holstein> i also like using the mini iso's...
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> they give the quickest way to get a text-only system up and running.. small download size..
<zerothis> thanks again
<holstein> if i can get 14.04 minimal installed text only, then, i can test the drive, or other hardware from there.. and move on to the graphics card support
<holstein> Ahmuck may have just the answer for you.. not sure..
<holstein> Ahmuck: would you like to share? you have the same graphics card? ALI/trident?
<zerothis> he shared, thanks
<zerothis> what CLI utilities precisely would you use?
<holstein> simple ones, actually ..that test whatever i need to test
<zerothis> names?
<holstein> http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/monitoring-hard-disks-smart for example
<holstein> zerothis: the specific names depend on what im trying to test and for what, and in what.. and what my resources are
<holstein> zerothis: this is something would spend about 15 minutes with, or just move on
 * zerothis turns to the plant on his desk, "Thou art god"
<holstein> this is *not* a fix, for anything, as i said, so, if you are not finding your way with getting helpful results, then, just move on
<Ahmuck> # lxpanel <profile> config file. Manually editing is not recommended.
<Ahmuck> # Use preference dialog in lxpanel to adjust config when you can.
<Ahmuck> is there a reason that lubuntu is recommending that a user not manually edit the lxpanel file?
<holstein> potential breakage. but, thats from lxde
<holstein> the gui is the prefered tool in that case, it seems. might cause inconsistencies to try and use both.. but, i would just make a backup of the file and try settings if i felt i needed to
<holstein> Ahmuck: anything in particular you are trying to facilitate in that file?
<holstein> i think at some point, i would just strip down to openbox, if i wanted really granular control over everything with config files..
<swift110> Hey
<swift110> Co
<swift110> Cool
<malaphus> anyone know where the documentation is for lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<firc4975d08c> hi
<firc4975d08c> i would like to install some latex editor on lubuntu, but editors i found are KDE or GNOME how will it influence the performence?
<phillw> firc4975d08c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<testdr> firc4975d08c: if you only want to write letters, you should check   tk-brief
<Ahmuck> hrm, well i've managed to break my lubuntu login
<Ahmuck> on a machine
<Ahmuck> The menu option "Default Applications for LXSession"  (aka lxsession) allows you to turn off all autostart applications.
<Ahmuck> I suspect this is why I am no longer able to get past the greeter screen?
<Ahmuck> I did however find something that may be causing the double icon and hope to test in the next hour, though if somebody wanted to chime in, i'd enjoy that.
<Ahmuck> would appreciate that.
<Ahmuck>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-conf
<Ahmuck> - indicators=~language;~session;~power
<Ahmuck> is the lightdm-gtk-greeter placing an icon in the systray as an indicator as well as what is getting placed there by autostart?
<testdr> Ahmuck: you are playing around without a fallback (=working) user-account? You have never setup a second admin-user-account?
<Ahmuck> testdr: i'm able to access via tty5
<Ahmuck> i don't store data or config files on my local user account.  those all get stored to a sd card
<Ahmuck> user config files
<Ahmuck> btw, did you know that having a password login is a liablity
<Ahmuck> ?
<phillw> Ahmuck: if they steal your computer, password protection is the least of your worries :P
<Ahmuck> no, really.  password accounts, or user control is not for protection of documents.  document protection (and user configuration) can be performed on removable media with encryption with encryption keys held on seperate removable media requiring both removable media to work
<Ahmuck> if user A access doc A on the network and user B the same document it creates a record
<Ahmuck> of who access the document
<Ahmuck> but if user A has his password stolen and then access doc B which he is not supposed to then user A gets the blame
<Ahmuck> however, if there is passwordless login, user A is able to claim plausable denability.
<Ahmuck> password logins really are there for blame assignment
<Ahmuck> and there really is no such thing as security as such
<Ahmuck> if your documents are encrypted on removable media then it does not matter what account is used and you become the responsible party for protecting your own documents.  the responsiblity then rests with the user, not the system that blames the user
<phillw> Ahmuck: just create user accounts with encryption.. it is an option.
<Ahmuck> not an option.  physical or remote access with a comprimised accounts won't make a bit of difference (and it is happening)
<phillw> Ahmuck: and this is a discussion better suited to #lubuntu-offtopic and I suggest you move it there
<Ahmuck> anywho, back to the login issue.  so lxsession allows you to turn off all autostart functions.  i assume this means PAM, SSH, etc.
<Ahmuck> phillw: sorta.  i'm not able to log in because of password requirement, which i realized today should not be a requirement
<phillw> none of those are enabled by default on a desktop system, you are thinking about server security, not protecting someone's home computer / laptop.
<Ahmuck> a really open system with each person responsible for their own documents prevents such messes
<phillw> Ahmuck: Which is not a lubuntu support issue.
<Ahmuck> 1. does lxsession really allow you to turn off all autostart functions?
<Ahmuck> 2. is it necessary to require lightdm (this is the login screen function, or part of the screen logout/login function) as part of the os?
<Ahmuck> 3. is there a way to turn off login authentication and lightdm
<phillw> Ahmuck: As I told you yesterday.. Put your views / questions into a document and email it to me. I will ensure the devs get to read it and you will have a detailed answer. This is not thee area to discuss such things.
<Ahmuck> how does having a support channel and putting them in a document help me utilize the support channel?
<Ahmuck> i need support for the login
<Ahmuck> lightdm, etc.
<Ahmuck> is lubuntu not a support channel?
<phillw> Ahmuck: it works, you are asking for details of functionality.. that is best done on the mailing list or going and hunting down what documentation there is.
<Ahmuck> back to the lightdm conf file.  is it placing an icon in the indicator tray?
<phillw> no idea.
<Ahmuck> i've been combing through documentation and code on lubuntu site
<Ahmuck> that is the best answer i've had yet, it's honest
<phillw> again you are asking about the innards.. so email is your best route.
<Ahmuck> is there no documentation on lightdm?
<phillw> Ahmuck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM ?
<Ahmuck> yes, found it.
<Ahmuck> was looking at ubuntu site
<Ahmuck> er, lubuntu site
<phillw> I'm sure you can use a search engine ? Coz I found that as answer #1 with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightDM as #2
<phillw> Ahmuck: LightDM is not lubuntu specific
<phillw> if an application starts as lx it is specific to lxde, otherwise it is an application that we use...
<Ahmuck> k, back to lxsession.  on the other computer i've turned the mousepad off as a startup option but it does not recognize it
<phillw> Ahmuck: that could be an ACPI issue, have a search for the model and trackpad via your favourite search engine
<firc4975d08c> hi
<phillw> wb firc4975d08c
<firc4975d08c> i use lubuntu and i would like to install some latex enviroment, but i found KDE and Gnome only. how it will influence the performence?
<phillw> firc4975d08c: please read the earlier replies :)
<firc4975d08c> sorry, but i reconected. may i anyhow gain acces to them?
<phillw> (16:42:53) phillw: firc4975d08c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<phillw> (16:45:55) testdr: firc4975d08c: if you only want to write letters, you should check   tk-brief
<firc4975d08c> thx
<firc4975d08c> one more question
<firc4975d08c> what is wb? :)
<firc4975d08c> welcome bro? :)
<phillw> wb = welcome back
<firc4975d08c> fair enough
<firc4975d08c> but is this a problem to install KDE application on lubuntu, will it work, what impact wil it make on computer performence will it impact be permanent or exist only while application is running?
<firc4975d08c> ass well with GNOME apps
<phillw> firc4975d08c: when you go to install the kde one, it will tell you how much extra stuff it needs. As a general rule kde is lighter than GNOME libraries.
<phillw> you can say 'N' to install the kde one once it says how much disk space., applications it needs and then do the same with the GNOME on.
<Ahmuck> @syndaemon -d -t
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_touchpad_while_typing
<Ahmuck> i need the @ sign?
<phillw> Ahmuck: evidently, as that is in the code line
<firc4975d08c> ok, but not the disc space is what i worry about, but ram and cpu
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/aTYzVXY9
<phillw> firc4975d08c: try both, and see which is better
<firc4975d08c> will KDE run permanently, will i need to controll it manually, or maybe it gonna run only with my KDE app?
<phillw> firc4975d08c: kde is very well behaved, you should not see any nasty things running in the background. Same actually goes for GNOME, just that kde libraries tend to be smaller
<firc4975d08c> ok. thx verry much
<Ahmuck> firc4975d08c: i use kexi on lubuntu
<firc4975d08c> and how is it connected with the topic? :)
<firc4975d08c> cause i don't follow
<firc4975d08c> is it KDE app?
<firc4975d08c> oh right, it is
<phillw> firc4975d08c: http://www.kde.org/applications/office/
<phillw> I can go dig :D .. We are all the same family and share stuff.
<firc4975d08c> so this all KDE stuff are libraries only, and aren't gonna run while not being in use by other program?
<phillw> firc4975d08c: they should not, we share the same base
<firc4975d08c> :)
<firc4975d08c> ok, kile is loading dowh :)
<firc4975d08c> *down
<phillw> good, sorry for delays, but I'm busy getting a padawan area created and have both a senior dev for moin (wiki system that, e.g., ubuntu uses) and the TL from our artwork team together.
<ianorlin> yeah LaTeX pulls in lots of dependencies
<ianorlin> but has lots of useful stuff
<phillw> firc4975d08c:  ^^ read what ian said
<dim78> hello
<phillw> !ask | dim78
<ubottu> dim78: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dim78> hello
<dim78> can boot my lubuntu partition
<phillw> dim78: can you please tell us what the error message is that you get when you try
<phillw> dim78:  "it does not work" will not grab people to help you.
<dim78> hello Phillw, I have this pc with win7 and lubuntu partition ... everything was ok and now lit and the pc does not boot lubuntu, the screen goes black
<phillw> dim78: are using lubuntu to boot win7  or using win 7 to start lubuntu?
<dim78> dual boot
<phillw> dim78: I'm not skilled at dual boot... ask on #ubuntu there should be some people who can help. (The boot system is same for all flavours).
<dim78> thanks
<dim78> ;)
#lubuntu 2015-08-31
<jotik_work_> Hello! When I try to maximize a window in Lubuntu 15.04, why doesn't it maximize? It just positions the window in the top-left corner of the screen and doesn't display its border.
<bioterror> and this window belongs to which application?
<jotik_work_> whatever appilication. LXTerminal for example.
<jotik_work_> The application really doesn't seem to matter... LXTerminal, Leafpad, KWrite, some custom Java Eclipse-based GUI...
<jotik_work_> This is basically a clean install of Lubuntu 15.04.
<jotik_work_> Manually resizing the windows to match the screen size is getting tiresome after a while.
<bioterror> and this happens when you press the maximize button in the top corner of window?
<jotik_work_> bioterror: yes
<jotik_work_> I think that for some reason, the WM thinks that my screen is 800x600. According to xwininfo the dimensions of a maximized LXTerminal are 800x551:
<jotik_work_> Corners: +0+25  -560+25  -560-192  +0-192
#lubuntu 2015-09-01
<mgc-svetatroica> hi guys i want to ask a question.... I have installed lubuntu and want it to use it as a work machine but i cant get the printer To work properly... can someone help me?
<mgc-svetatroica> can someone help me with printer configuration on lubuntu???
<mgc-svetatroica> someone?? is hire someone who knows how to properly config a printer on lubuntu... i got it to work but it prins strange lines acros the page....
<pev> Hello !
<ianorlin> hi pev
<pev> Hi ! I have a LXLE distro and i have a question about a Skype problem, can anybody help me ?
<ianorlin> pev LXLE is not supported here but I don't use sykpe so I don't know how to fix that
<pev> :( Ok... I had the same problem on my elementary OS previously (june 2014 probably?) so i suppose Skype is just a problem on Linux... Thank you for your answer ianorlin
<wxl> pev: skype works fine for me in lubuntu
<pev> wxl: yeah ! Skype works ! But my ventilator works very hard too and all of my processor is required
<wxl> pev: that may be a problem with the resources you have relative to the resources skype requires. mine does not do that same thing.
<pev> wxl: i'm very surprising because i have an i5 processor and 4Go RAM... Skype need more ?!
<pev> Ok... Thank you for your awnsers wxl , ianorlin ! Bye ! :)
#lubuntu 2015-09-02
<a_beautiful_mime> hi
<a_beautiful_mime> I've logged into my user
<a_beautiful_mime> but the super user pass doesn't seem to be accepted
<a_beautiful_mime> also how can i view file permissons?
<cdoublejj> any one know how to switch videos cards, or rather make one of the 2 video cards a primary display device
<ianorlin> cdoublejj, two video cards of what kind
<cdoublejj> 1 is a defualt VMware virtual card and the other is an AMD HD6570 that i pased through
<cdoublejj> i tired aticonfig --adapter=all --initial -f and now i get blank screen on the vm both in console and the actial AMD card and monitor
<ianorlin> cdoublejj, I don't know about vmware
<cdoublejj> meh i'll just dump this vm and try another
#lubuntu 2015-09-03
<a_beautiful_mime> hello
<a_beautiful_mime> my sudo password doesn't seem to be working
<a_beautiful_mime> i can login to my account
<a_beautiful_mime> but the sudo password doesn't match up
<ianorlin> a_beautiful_mime, what happnes if you run groups `whoami` in a terminal does it show you in the sudo group?
<a_beautiful_mime> hi
<a_beautiful_mime> I can't login to sudo using the terminal
<a_beautiful_mime> despite my login password being 110% correct
<a_beautiful_mime> what can i do ?
<leszek> a_beautiful_mime: can you specify what you tried exactly
<a_beautiful_mime> i tried doing sudo apt-get install tor
<a_beautiful_mime> i get authentication request
<a_beautiful_mime> it tells me password failed
<a_beautiful_mime> even though i could log in with this simple password
<a_beautiful_mime> i fail all three tries
<a_beautiful_mime> if i try to change my password then it tells me password unchanged
<a_beautiful_mime> which suggests it is correct ? leszek
<leszek> yes
<leszek> a_beautiful_mime: did you change something in /etc/sudoers ?
<a_beautiful_mime> not sure
<a_beautiful_mime> vi /etc/sudoers.d?
<a_beautiful_mime> oh it's a directory
<a_beautiful_mime> and it's only got a readme in it
<a_beautiful_mime> su root
<a_beautiful_mime> Password:
<a_beautiful_mime> su: Authentication failure
<a_beautiful_mime> leszek: ?
<leszek> nope I mean the file
<a_beautiful_mime> which one
<leszek> a_beautiful_mime: /etc/sudoers should be a file
<a_beautiful_mime> i tried to vi that
<a_beautiful_mime> but it told me permission denied
<a_beautiful_mime> this is the only account on the machine
<leszek> I asked if you edited something there not if you can open it
<a_beautiful_mime> oh
<a_beautiful_mime> i don't recall doing so
<leszek> groups should show you in what groups you are currently in
<leszek> can you execute that and see if you are in the admin group
<a_beautiful_mime> i am in sudo group
<a_beautiful_mime> and adm
<leszek> ok
<a_beautiful_mime> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<leszek> so you should have permission to execute sudo
<a_beautiful_mime> ok
<leszek> did you try opening up a new terminal. Maybe that one is broken
<a_beautiful_mime> doesn't work
<a_beautiful_mime> su root authentication failiure
<leszek> why su ?
<leszek> and not sudo
<leszek> ?
<a_beautiful_mime> both won't work
<leszek> su can't work because root account is deactivated on *buntu
<leszek> sudo should work
<a_beautiful_mime> sudo didn't work
<bioterror> 'sudo su'
<leszek> you have the correct keyboard layout set ?
<leszek> not accidently have caps lock pressed ?
<leszek> a_beautiful_mime: Also try logging in on a tty (CTRL+ALT+F1 for example) with that password and try sudo there
<a_beautiful_mime> leszek: it worked
<a_beautiful_mime> but no idea why
<leszek> a_beautiful_mime: so tty is working X not. Try to logout in X and relogin and see if it works then also
<a_beautiful_mime> i've restarted my machine multiple times and had the same problem
<leszek> hmm...
<holstein> you can always access these files from a live iso, if need be.. but, what *did* you change, a_beautiful_mime ?
<holstein> is this the account made during install? when was the install done? is it lubuntu 14.04? 15.04?
<holstein> open a terminal, and input "sudo -s" and share the output..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<a_beautiful_mime> ok
<a_beautiful_mime> holstein: all i get is sorry try again
<tobbsen> ahoy. it seems to me that lubuntu 14.04 shuts down too fast. applications left open like firefox show me that they have crashed after starting them again after reboot and sometimes the pc cannot recover from suspend mode
<a_beautiful_mime> how can I configure a global socks4 proxy (tor) in ubuntu ?
<BeeblePete> heyo
<BeeblePete> Just booted a PC I'd put lubuntu on in 2013. Seems like although my browsers and ping can find IPs, synaptic can't. I have tried Main Server and others, to no avail. Does this sound like a know issue?
<ianorlin> BeeblePete, what version if it 13.04 of 14.10 they unforetantly are eol
<ianorlin> but 14.04 is long term support if you don't want to upgrade that much
<BeeblePete> yeah 13.04 unfortunately. This is a backup machine so it's not too much of a tragedy to have to wipe it. In this day and age do I need to burn a disc or can I go into LXterminal and subvert the current OS with a new one?
<ianorlin> BeeblePete, backup your data and maybe install 14.04 on it
<ianorlin> Is what I would do
<ianorlin> and then only do LTS to LTS updates
<BeeblePete> no data to backup really
<ianorlin> there are also usb installation options but some older motherboards don't boot off that
<BeeblePete> gotcha
#lubuntu 2015-09-04
<FirebirdUK> Hi there. I'm using lightdm-gtk-greeter for manual user+password login. However, it clears the pwd field shortly after entering it - even if the user is typing/ has type their password.
<FirebirdUK> Any thoughts how I might change this behaviour?
<BeeblePete> hola greets
<BeeblePete> trying to get an exFAT usb stick to mount. I created /media/username with full perms and then sudo apt-get install --reinstall exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<BeeblePete> and then rebooted
<hateball> BeeblePete: did you try mounting it with fusermount ?
<BeeblePete> i'll give fusrmount a googly and see if I can, unless you know the incantation offhand
<hateball> it's just the same as regular mount
<hateball> so "fusermount /dev/whatever /path/tomount"
<hateball> I am not sure if it autodetects exFAT or if you have to specify options
<BeeblePete> I can see the device in lsusb but not in fdisk -l
<BeeblePete> so there's no /dev to dance with
<BeeblePete> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0781:5583 SanDisk Corp
<hateball> are you sure this stick is functional in another OS?
<hateball> exFat is foul
<BeeblePete> i have yosemite and win7 in this room and they both have been fine with it in the past hour
<hateball> alright, that's good at least
<hateball> BeeblePete: any info from dmesg when you plug it in?
<BeeblePete> attempting...
<BeeblePete> may i paste my 9-line spew?
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BeeblePete> :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12272359/
<BeeblePete> oh
<BeeblePete> duh
<BeeblePete> right in front of me optics
<BeeblePete> i'll plug the dang thing into the machine instead of the ruddy kbd
<BeeblePete> pebkac pappy, me
<hateball> :D
<BeeblePete> bewm. thanks for the dmesg goodness
<hateball> BeeblePete: Did it mount properly now?
<BeeblePete> dialog popped up and asked if I wanted fries with that even
<BeeblePete> as thanks, here is a fun PDF comic about soldering :D http://mightyohm.com/files/soldercomic/FullSolderComic_EN.pdf
<BeeblePete> thanks!
<LeCom> Hello all, I have a problem: I installed Lubuntu 15.04 as dual-boot with Windows, and now it crashes while booting, showing that the crash happened while starting LightDM
<LeCom> Is there any way I can start a terminal, and then replace LightDM with something else?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> but, i dont know that that will address what is going on..
<LeCom> Well, if I replace LightDM with KDE for example, it should be fixed ..?
<holstein> LeCom: thats what im saying.. and, no, we cant assume that
<holstein> what if the issue is GPU driver related? etc..
<LeCom> But it boots perfectly from live CD
<LeCom> That's what confuses me the most
<holstein> LeCom: sure.. so, did you take updates while installing? if so, you would have a different kernel.. can you get to tty?
<LeCom> No updates, not even internet
<LeCom> I can't access the system atm, so I will try entering the terminal tomorrow
<LeCom> Thanks for the clue
<McErroneous> Hi, how do i define shortcuts ?
<LeCom> It also shows CPU FIFO underflow errors on random occassions btw
<McErroneous> Lubuntu 10.04  does not suffer from the Xorg-100%_cpu_load bug ? like ubuntu does ?
<McErroneous> ummm....., i am wrong... i does suffer the very same bug....
<McErroneous> my cpu-temperature is climbing... and top shows the 100%... damn it... .
<McErroneous> linux is no joy at all...
<McErroneous> how do i get rid of the 100% cpu_load ? i tried ubuntu crunchbang, and lubuntu... all same bug...
<McErroneous> after turning off all services.... including network-manager.
<McErroneous> i gonna reboot, to avoid spending extra-money on the next bill again...
<silver_m> How to automatically install the latest linux kernel from command line?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<silver_m> thanks
#lubuntu 2015-09-05
<ckvisme1> Hi this is my first time trying Linux and I'm attempting to dual boot windows 7 UEFI pre-installed and Lubuntu 15.04 ....i have flashed the ISO to my USB,  shrank my C drive partition and created and logical extended partition to install Lubuntu on (340gb) as well as a 5gb swap,  and a 1gb ext4..... Install didn't give the option for side by side,  so I choose other.....(sda7) 1gb ext4 /boot partition ..(sda5) 340gb ext4 "/" ....(sda6)
<ckvisme1> I tried disable security in bios... Legacy mode is already enabled... Lubuntu is not listed in the bios anywhere I could find... So I tried move the boot order to have the hard drive directly under Legacy... And tried disabling UEFI mode...im doing something incorrectly... But don't know what
<ckvisme1> Newbs!?.... What can you do... Lol
<Lord_Corwin> just goes into windows?
<dzho> ckvisme1: so, I don't know if this is what happened to you, but if you booted the installer in legacy mode then it will have installed in legacy mode.  You need to boot the installer in UEFI mode so that the installed system will boot in UEFI mode.
<dzho> installation in uefi mode means putting a copy of the bootloader in the efi partition
<ckvisme1> I don't have an ego I listed... I just selected the dev/sda for bootloader install... So I need to disable Legacy (until I met done) ...and start over... Or can I simply create an efi partition.... Lol,  which I guess will have to do everything again anyway.
<ckvisme1> Or do I have to have an existing efi
<ckvisme1> I apologise... I'm sure this is an over asked question
<ckvisme1> Thx for the feed back,  much appreciated
<ckvisme1> Lol,  spell check... I don't have an efi partition listed... Can I just create my own or do I have to use an existing efi
<dzho> oh, windows 7.  hmm.
<dzho> if it was booting uefi then you have an efi partition
<dzho> if not then this whole discussion is moot and it all should be booting ok with legacy, I think?
<ckvisme1> Lol, well at least in the installers advanced partitioner there wasn't an efi listed.. But,  I'm not sure that means anything.. I will boot up the live USB and see if gParted can see efi
<ckvisme1> The labeling of the partitions sda1 sda2 etc... Does the bootloader have to be on sda1 or just an efi... I know they are usually one and the same (as far as I've read anyway)
<LeCom> Hello again; my freshly installed Lubuntu crashes while loading LightDM when booting; I tried starting the terminal, but after logging in, it shows the welcome message for 1ms, clears the screen and wants me to log in again (infinitely)
<ianorlin> LeCom, have you tried restarting lightdm from a tty?
<LeCom> Well, as I said above, the tty won't work
<dzho> well, what you said above was that you tried "starting the terminal"
<dzho> what did you do exactly there?
<dzho> one doesn't so much start the virtual terminals as switch to them, whereas terminal emulators within the graphical environment do get started, so it seems important to know which you mean here.
<dzho> d'oh
<dzho> this is what I get for ignoring parts and joins
<log`> Hey there, has anyone using lxqt from lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily had lxqt-panel break with a recent update?
<log`> I get the following error: "symbol lookup error: lxqt-panel: undefined symbol: _ZTIN4LxQt12ConfigDialogE"
<STHGOM> I'm having a bit of a problem with my builtin inputs. (keyboard, touch pad) they seem to just turn off randomly. i have to reboot to get them back. or i have to use external usb keyboards/mouses. (but i only have one usb available. one is being used by boot device, and another is busted)\, so i can only use mouse or keyboard at one time :P)
<STHGOM> if this problem has been answered millionz of times, sorery, its hard to do reaserch with only one inoput device at a time :P
<tsimonq2> I just wanted to make it aware that this page: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu only has 14.04.2...and I don't know what to put...
<jack-the-ripper> I have a question about multiple desktops, is there a way to have certain icons on one, and not on all of them?
<Lord_Corwin> there something special I should download to get a cisco am10 wireless usb adapter to work?
#lubuntu 2015-09-06
<LightweightOS> When I click shutdown or restart on the Lubuntu log-in manager, it flashes a white box in the upper left hand corner once. How can I fix this?
<Jakey2> how do i put the date on the desktop
<bioterror> with conky
<n-iCe> Hello
<n-iCe> is lubuntu actually lighter than xubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> hello n-iCe
<rafaellaguna> yes, it is
<rafaellaguna> as latest benchmarks say
<n-iCe> for much?
<rafaellaguna> yes
<rafaellaguna> since 4.10 xfce became a bit heavier
<n-iCe> Do you use it'
<rafaellaguna> yes, I do
<n-iCe> ok, where are you from?
<rafaellaguna> my computer is new, so it's ultra-fast now
<rafaellaguna> uk
<n-iCe> oh, and is your name Rafael?
<rafaellaguna> :D yes
<n-iCe> Laguna? seems spanish
<rafaellaguna> long story :)
<rafaellaguna> it is, my family is
<n-iCe> I'm Mexican
<rafaellaguna> I'm in Spain right now
<rafaellaguna> nice! :)
<n-iCe> I'm going to Europe this September 20
<n-iCe> Madrid, Barcelona
<rafaellaguna> Barcelona is beautiful. enjoy your visit!
<n-iCe> I'm really thinking in move to lubuntu
<n-iCe> not sure yet though
<rafaellaguna> you can always try the live cd, test it and if you don't like it, you just remove the cd and nothing happens to your computer
<rafaellaguna> you have all the info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<n-iCe> yeah
<n-iCe> for how long have you been using it?
<holstein> move to lubuntu from xubuntu? they are both (all) ubuntu.. just install lxde in xubuntu and select between xfce and lxde at login, as you like
<ianorlin> I have for over 2 years now
<rafaellaguna> I'm the Artwork developer  so a lot I guess :D
<n-iCe> awesome
<rafaellaguna> :)
<niddepoule> hello
<holstein> o/
<niddepoule> curious if anyone's got Lubuntu running Kodi/HTPC setup
<ianorlin> niddepoule, it is in the repositories but I personally don't run Kodi
<niddepoule> had been having some trouble mounting an external sata drive with media files to the lubuntu host
<niddepoule> ah, didn't know it was the repositories. that's great
<ianorlin> niddepoule, can you mount it in pcmanfm?
<niddepoule> i'm gaining familiarity with the linux family, but that simply means it's officially supported in lubuntu/ubuntu right?
<niddepoule> ie, being a part of the repo
<niddepoule> i haven't yet tried pcmanfm, no
#lubuntu 2016-09-05
<thepiercingarrow> FUCK YOU INSTALL DISK
<thepiercingarrow> sorry
<thepiercingarrow> um im in the install disk
<thepiercingarrow> and this keeps happening
<thepiercingarrow> http://imgur.com/FCpyfgw
<thepiercingarrow> Like, freezing basically, in between steps
<thepiercingarrow> is that supposed to happen?
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, no
<lynorian> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lynorian> that sounds like it could be a bad download or bad burn
<kubuntu1> is the lubuntu 16.04 ISO corrupt. I tried downloading a couple of times even with a torrent and it fails
<hateball> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kubuntu1> hateball: I MEAN THE VERSION HOSTED ON THE SITE ITSELF
<kubuntu1> oops
<kubuntu1> sorry for the caps
<kubuntu1> accidental press
<ronnie_> Hi What office programs are compatible with the latest Lubuntu distro?
<ronnie_> Hi. What office apps are compatible?
<hateball> ronnie_: It's a bit unclear what you're asking
<ronnie_> Hi. What wordprocessor/office apps are included with Lubuntu?
<ronnie_> Is that clear?
<leszek> LibreOffice
<fishcooker> this menu-cached eats cpu usage, any one with this issue?
<mintlovers> https://twitter.com/Alamann7/status/772684722325508096/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<mintlovers> heh heh
#lubuntu 2016-09-06
<andybalaam> Hi all, the download links at the top of http://lubuntu.net/ are to version 14.04.  Is this deliberate?  If not, what would be the best way to report it or submit a change request?
<krytarik> andybalaam: LP bug 1608306.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608306 in Lubuntu Artwork "Confusing for users with many websites" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608306
<andybalaam> krytarik, thanks
<Tims_Tech> hi
<Tims_Tech> lubuntu runs blazing fast on an 7 year old laptop (single core 2,2 ghz processor with 3GB of RAM) good job! and thanks
<poopBot> where can i add layout for other languing keyboard
<poopBot> how to add kayboard layout so i can wirte  cirilic
<poopBot> anyone here
<poopBot> i cant find an menu to add kayboard layout
<poopBot> wtf anyone here
<poopBot> ?
<StumpDumb> Hello, I'm interested in using two monitors with a netbook. I used Arandr and it works great But I can't get it to stay. How do I execute  the .sh file on startup?
<krytarik> StumpDumb: Just add it to your autostart apps.
<wxl> krytarik: or better yet, make it start with lightdm http://askubuntu.com/a/69501
<StumpDumb> I tried to but I think its locked?
<wxl> StumpDumb: "it?"
<StumpDumb> The startup folder
<wxl> StumpDumb: why would you think it's locked?
<StumpDumb> it gives me an error, and doesn't copy
<wxl> StumpDumb: what error?
<krytarik> StumpDumb: Why not just use the GUI for this?
<StumpDumb> where is autostart located?
<wxl> StumpDumb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<wxl> that also tells you how do to it graphically
<StumpDumb> excellent that's whud I was lookin for
<StumpDumb> well it runs the Arandr but it does not execute the .sh file?
<wxl> StumpDumb: again, specifics matter here
<StumpDumb> gonna try something else...letcha no ina min
<StumpDumb> another chart said to put it in the .xsessionrc file but I can't find the file?
<wxl> StumpDumb: doesn't exist by default afaik
<StumpDumb> yep gotcha. I just hate starting all over. so I will
<StumpDumb> I want to run dual monitors in Lubuntu, the Arandr works great But
<StumpDumb> it does Not run at startup. So how do I run the .sh file at startup?
<StumpDumb> When I put Arandr in the startup folder it runs Arandr but it does Not execute the .sh file I've created.
<StumpDumb> so running it in the startup folder does very little good.
<wxl> StumpDumb: did you consider that perhaps there's something wrong with the .sh file?
<StumpDumb> I assoc the .sh with Arandr and when I double click it it asks "Execute, Execute in Term, Open, and Cancel" wen I Execute it it works Great
<StumpDumb> so how do I get the .sh file to automatically execute at startup.
<wxl> you said that when you run arandr in the startup folder it works?
<StumpDumb> it opens the Arandr app....then you must configure the monitors. The .sh is a pre-configured layout and res
<wxl> ok so we have determined that the startup works fine
<wxl> do i assume this is a .desktop file?
<StumpDumb> The .sh file is on the desktop, yes
<StumpDumb> It appears to be a standard text file with some parameters
<wxl> StumpDumb: why don't you pastebin the file listing of where you have arandr and/or the script (ls -al would be best, so we can see permissions and ownership) as well as the content of the script itself
<StumpDumb> Ok posted 'Arandr' enjoy
<wxl> where?
<StumpDumb> pastebin
<StumpDumb> The next two lines are from the .sh file
<StumpDumb> #!/bin/sh
<wxl> If you coudl send a link, that would be great.
<StumpDumb> xrandr --output VIRTUAL1 --off --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --pos 1024x0 --rotate normal
<StumpDumb> BSvY8wRG
<wxl> i see nothing there that shows me the location of the arandr file or the script
<morf_> ~/.screenresolutions or something
<StumpDumb> one moment please
<StumpDumb> Pastebin    fsfETsEj
<wxl> links are really helpful in the future
<StumpDumb> working on two sep computers....new to Lubuntu
<wxl> yeah and i'm helping you while actually doing work, too :)
<wxl> so i take it you got that arandr file working by using the gui?
<StumpDumb> yes, you can open the Default.sh file and hit the check mark to run it
<StumpDumb> works Great
<wxl> yeah the gui only understands desktop files
<wxl> if you would put that .sh file in the autostart it would probably run just fine
<wxl> or if you edit the arandr desktop file so it includes all your switches
<StumpDumb> Nope. I was told by another char to put it in the .sessionrc I will mess with this
<StumpDumb> rebooting other puter now
<StumpDumb> Worked Great!
<StumpDumb> FYI-so I just copied the .sh file into the .sessionrc file that I created in my home dir...worked great
<StumpDumb> Thanks 4 ur help....now back to work (for both of us) :-(
<feneco> hi
<feneco> i used command openbox --replace, now when I close the process (ctrl+c) I can't move windows or resize them
<feneco> any help?
<wxl> feneco: openbox --replace & ?
<feneco> wxl: that would work, but the windows lose their theming
<feneco> isn't there a way to reset it somehow?
<feneco> (tried reset but didn't work)
<feneco> --reset i mean
<wxl> feneco: have you tried logging out and back in?
<lynorian> I would rather have functioning window management and broken theming as you can get things done it would just look ugly
<feneco> wxl: worked
<feneco> used lxsession from terminal logged back-in
<AciD`> hi
<AciD`> what's the quickest way to enable compositing under lubuntu?
<wxl> AciD`: compton
<AciD`> thank you wxl, I'll investigate on this
<AciD`> what's the official way to install that?
<AciD`> I found a ppa (richardgv), but it hasn't been updated for 92 weeks :o
<wxl> um
<wxl> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (xenial), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<wxl> why ppa it when it's already in the repos?
<AciD`> oh it is?
<AciD`> :x
<AciD`> my bad
<wxl> what version of lubuntu you have AciD` ?
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<AciD`> 16.04.1
<AciD`> I just installed it
<wxl> yep then it's there for sure
<AciD`> ok, I just installed it, do I need to fiddle in config file to activate it on startup?
<wxl> i believe you do
<AciD`> (like it's said in this very very old article : http://lubuntu.me/tip-compton/)
<wxl> yeah that's probably still accurate
<AciD`> ok
<wxl> AciD`: i'd personally put that in the autostart in ~/.config
<wxl> system folders tend to get overwritten on upgrades
<AciD`> nice, it works well
<AciD`> you mean in ~/.config/autostart?
<wxl> i think it's ~/.config/lxsession/autostart
<wxl> let me see if i have a vm handy
<AciD`> ok
<wxl> you could just `find ~/.config -type d -name autostart`
<AciD`> it's in/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<wxl> there you go
<AciD`> thank you again wxl
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2016-09-07
<amilai> http://linkis.com/www.jta.org/2016/09/WDOMz
<amilai> On his website, he accuses Jews of controlling the government and the media, and quotes “The Protocols of the Elders of Zion,” a notorious anti-Semitic screed that purports to describe a Jewish plan for world domination.
<amilai> Christopher Bollyn was one of the first to promote conspiracy theories linking 9/11 terrorism with Jews and Israel, the Anti-Defamation League said. (YouTube)
<lopta> What's the package name for Chromium?
<genii> chromium-browser
<genii> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 52.0.2743.116-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1250 (xenial), package size 58291 kB, installed size 223119 kB
<genii> May require enabling universe repository.
<lopta> Thanks
<skulltip> i have a minitower i want to install lubuntu to (and in background run as a server).. would i need to worry about my electric bill if i run it 24x7 to support no more than 10 people
<wxl> skulltip: it's often true that older devices take up more electricity, but no, you wouldn't need to worry.
<Unit193> Unless he decides to run the CPU at max 24/7, fans will spin up.
<wxl> Unit193: that's not usually a safe assumption, but perhaps :)
<wxl> of course not running a GUI will reduce consumption of resources quite a bit
<skulltip> hmm.. lubunt headless
<wxl> or just... ubuntu-server
<skulltip> would it be easy to install the server remotely, or do i need a monitor
<skulltip> not that i wouldn't need it for the gui version
<wxl> um
<wxl> well
<wxl> i'm not sure if the installer has openssh running. probably not.
<sgo11> hi, I change the theme in obconf to Nightmare theme. But the panel does not change at all. why? thanks a lot. btw, I tried lxapearance, but the nightmare theme is not there. thanks.
<swift110> hey wxl
<wxl> swift110: ok
<james1138> Hello again. Skip the whole Banshee issue please... I just went ahead and use Kodi. Much happier. I do have a new question - I see there is a new version of the Intel Graphics Installer and wonder is it work installing on my older Thinkpad T61 or would there be no noticeable improvement?
<sgo11> I just found out lxpanel has nothing to do with openbox. Thus if I change openbox theme, lxpanel will not be changed at all. if this is the case, where can I download lxpanel profile or themes? I did google, there is nothing. no available lxpanel profile at all. thanks.
<james1138> I meant "worth'
<sgo11> whatever. I give up. bye.
<Unit193> It's a GTK2 theme.
<skulltip> how do i manually set my IP so it doesn't get changed when there's a power outtage.. the inside IP  192.168.x.x
#lubuntu 2016-09-08
<filisko> guys, is there a way to change the background color of lubuntu icons when they are selected?
<filisko> so, the background of the text
<filisko> which is blue usually I think
<filisko> lubuntu's blue :))
<sgo11> hi, my lxpanel's input method, bluetooth, wireless, volume icons are not using my icon theme. I don't know what icons are they using. how can I change those icons? thanks a lot.
<leszek> filisko: should be using the gtk3 selection color. So changing the theme can help here
<leszek> sgo11: hard to tell. Your icon theme might be not complete or missing those icons.
<sgo11> leszek, I am using Paper icon theme. They have all that icons in /usr/share/icons/Paper/24x24/panel/. I have no idea how lxpanel panel config file works and which icons are they looking at. I can not find any useful information online by google.
<sgo11> to solve this issue, 1, if I can provide custom icon in the panel config file. something like config { icon = /path/a.svg }. 2, if I know which icon file they are using, i can simply put those icon files to the desired destination locations. but I can not find any docs about this.
<leszek> 1st don't use google. 2nd usually no doc mention this.
<leszek> most of the items in the panel use the icon provided by the application itself
<leszek> so network-manager uses whatever is defined as default icon in its code
<leszek> no way to change that besides switching the icon theme itself
<leszek> the same goes for plugin items of the panel itself. They use the default theme icons
<leszek> If you want to know which icons exactly take a look at the source code of lxpanel
<sgo11> leszek, I am checking the config file "~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel" file. and the input method seems to be the line "Plugin { type = tray }". I have no idea how to check which application this is... why doesn't lxde/openbox/lxpanel have a doc? this is kinda unbelievable.
<leszek> sgo11: the closest to a documentation you can find here http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel
<leszek> though it might be outdated
<leszek> in general I never saw a documentation for any tool mentioning the icon names it uses from the default theme
<sgo11> leszek, I read that page already. It doesn't really mention which icon those indicators are using...
<sgo11> I changed the lxpanel background color to be solid black. but the task bar fonts are all black too. I can not change the task bar font colors. how to do that? I did change Global { fontcolor=#ffffff }, but it does nothing.
<sgo11> How to change focused task color and unfocused task color in the taskbar too? I can't do anything with lxpanel...
<swift110> hey all
<leszek> sgo11: this depends on the gtk theme. So you need to adapt the gtk theme either globally for buttons or only for the lxpanel itself. See the wikipage it has some instructions linked for gtk theming
<sgo11> leszek, thanks. so the lxpanel is not really using that one config file, instead, I have to config gtk theme too. Currently, I am using the nightmare theme which only has one directory called "openbox-3". it does not have index.theme file and gtk-2.0 etc.. I have no idea which gtk theme I am using now...
<leszek> sgo11: a normal config file. I don't know any other desktop not using the themes for that purposes
<leszek> sgo11: you can see what gtk theme you are using in the appearance settings
<sgo11> leszek, do you mean lxappearance app? thanks.
<leszek> yeah exactly
<sgo11> leszek, thanks.
<sgo11> After changing gtk theme, the width of "menu" and "clock" in the lxpanel is not correct. It only shows half of the text. the menu means the start menu in the left corner. I did google. I haven't found how to fix this issue in gtkrc file. Do anyone know? thanks a lot.
<lopta> Is it possible to have UK English as my language of choice but with a US keyboard layout?
<lopta> ...or are those two things bound somehow?
<krytarik> lopta: Yes, those aren't tied.
<lopta> Thanks krytarik
<lopta> Will Lubuntu know or care if I take it out of one 32-bit PC and put it into another one?
 * lopta tries it
<wxl> lopta: you mean move the drive?
<lopta> wxl: Yes.
<wxl> lopta: oh yeah, linux generally doesn't care.
<wxl> lopta: you might run into some graphics issues but even those are easily resolved.
<lopta> I just tried it. It didn't work but I may have used a 64-bit image for the first machine, even though it only has 1G RAM
<wxl> lopta: yeah, 64 bit will NOT work on a 32 bit machine. vice versa is fine.
<lopta> The second machine definitely isn't amd64-capable.
<lopta> ...so that's understandable.
<Kamilion> lopta: yeah, ubuntu's totally fine with hardware moves as long as the hardware supports it.
<Kamilion> lopta: there's also some tricks to go from 64bit to 32bit if needed
<lopta> Kamilion: That's useful to know, thanks.
<Kamilion> it requires a partial reinstall
<Kamilion> dump your currently installed list of packages, a copy of your /etc, and your /home
<Kamilion> the packages are the only thing that determine 64bitness or 32bitness, the configuration files are agnostic, as well as the contents of user homedirs
<Kamilion> 32bit'll run everywhere, currently. It supports basic PAE and should handle 64bit machines with up to 64GB of ram.
<wxl> you can do 64 -> 32 with multiarch but yeah there's a fair amount of work that needs to be done to make it work "right"
<lopta> For "Severity" would I put "trivial" or "feature"?
<wxl> hm?
<Kamilion> Reporting a bug?
<lopta> Oh you know what, that's for a totally different channel! :-)
<lopta> The Lubuntu question sprang to mind because that's what was on the disk. The PR/bug was for something else entirely.
#lubuntu 2016-09-09
<fishcooker> is 2x2 desktop possible on lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: 2x2 in what way?
<tsimonq2> pixels?
<fishcooker> 2 rows 2 columns
<fishcooker> here 1x4 columns
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure what unit we're talking about here
<tsimonq2> desktop icons?
<fishcooker> workspace rather than desktop i think should i http://superuser.com/questions/347528/openbox-make-4-desktops-2x2
<lynorian> fishcooker, I don't think so unless you write your own panel plugin or something
<Oglien> Hi
<Oglien> i got an issue with my new install of lubuntu
<Oglien> Abiword twinkle, it is hard to look at it and work with it
<Oglien> anyone ?
<leszek> Oglien: not sure what you mean. Do you have a screenshot if its a graphical issue
<Oglien> it does not appear on screenshot, but it's like abiword is too weak to refresh the view when i hit a letter
<leszek> Oglien: and the issue only appears in Abiword and no other application (so isn't a general graphiccard/driver issue ?)
<Oglien> firefox is ok, i think it's just abiword. I tried to uninstall and install it, it's the same
<leszek> Oglien: but isn't the famous flickering of the borders of the page ? Or is it this ?
<leszek> Oglien: to make sure that it isn't this issue try starting abiword with GTK_THEME=Adwaita abiword and see if it works better
<leszek> If it is then its the famous flickering theming issue
<Oglien> yes it's the border of the page (i'm not sure that i understand all Usay, i don't gave a good english
<Oglien> how do we solve this issue ?
<leszek> Oglien: you need to start abiword with the command GTK_THEME=Adwaita abiword everytime
<leszek> so go to your /usr/share/applications/abiword.desktop file and change the exec line not only to execute abiword but  GTK_THEME=Adwaita abiword and save that file (needs root rights /sudo to modify this file)
<Oglien> ok,
<Oglien> leszek: what do i have to write after "exec=" ?
<leszek> GTK_THEME=Adwaita abiword
<barnseybscuk> Currently I am using Ubuntu 16.04, just wondering if anyone thinks lubuntu is better.
<Oglien> leszek: I don't understand, with "exec=gtk_theme=adwaita abiword" it does not work
<leszek> Oglien: exec="GTK_THEME=Adwaita abiword" with quotation marks please and case sensitive
<Oglien> ok
<Oglien> still no...
<leszek> what error message ?
<Oglien> it's in french, i try to translate : Error : Desktop entry fil invalid
<Oglien> leszek: i don't know if that help
<leszek> hmm... then lets do it this way create a new file in /usr/bin called abiword.sh (as root) and enter in it
<leszek> GTK_THEME=Adwaita abiword $*
<leszek> save the file and make it executable
<leszek> replace the exec line with
<leszek> exec=abiword.sh
<leszek> and save that file aswell
<Oglien> \o/
<Oglien> It works !!!!
<Oglien> leszek: you're my god ! ^
<Oglien> ^^
<leszek> :)
<Oglien> leszek: Maybe U could help me with theprinter now... ^^
<Oglien> I have a network printer, i can't install with the same driver that works on my other pc on ubuntu, it does'nt work, it says "filter failed"
<leszek> Oglien: which printer model ?
<Oglien> canon ir adv c2220
<leszek> hmm... did you choose the correct driver ? Is foomatic-db installed ?
<Oglien> i don't know for foomatic-db, i have cuips!? i think it's the correct driver, when i try another one and i print i got "if you can read this, you are using wrong driver for your printer"
<leszek> Try installing foomatic-db it provides some other printer drivers aswell. And make sure to have cups-filters installed.
<Oglien> ok i try that
<leszek> Usually I don't use network printers but plug them via usb which 99 times out of 100 works plug and play
<Oglien> yes, but, i work in a school, so we have lot of pc, so i don't have choice !
<Oglien> leszek: nothing works
<Oglien> and cups-filters is up to date
<Oglien> hell yeah i did it !!!!
<Oglien> thx U leszek
<leszek> :)
<sgo11> hi, are icons of plugin type "dhcpcdui", "bluetooth", "volumealsa" in lxpanel hardcoded somewhere? how can I find which image files they are using? thanks.
<wxl> you might want to review the lxde wiki on this subject, sgo11. http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel
<sgo11> wxl, I read it. no information about my question. thanks.
<wxl> sure there is
<sgo11> wxl, really? which part? let me read again... I read that page more than 10 times...
<sgo11> roughly only.
<wxl> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel#Panels
<wxl> any icons used in lxpanel are defined by the icons package
<wxl> !info lubuntu-lxpanel-icons
<ubottu> lubuntu-lxpanel-icons (source: lubuntu-artwork): panel specific icons for Lubuntu artwork. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.61.1 (xenial), package size 52 kB, installed size 135 kB
<wxl> you could loook at file locations there
<wxl> here's more in theming http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel_Theming
<sgo11> wxl, I read them. maybe I am too stupid. I still don't get which image files are using for my input method, network, volumealsa. It's easy to find .desktop icons. it's easy to find icons in the launchbar. but I can't find icons in the right side of the lxpanel. I don't know how to call them, maybe indicators?
<wxl> sgo11: consult http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel_Theming
<wxl> let me explain for you
<wxl> (not trying to give you the RTFM treatment)
<wxl> the key is:
<wxl> Themes are associated with profiles, so they must be located in the used profile directory. They're searched in the locations set in the environment variables $XDG_CONFIG_HOME first, and then (from left to right) in $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<wxl> $XDG_CONFIG_HOME is usually ~/.config
<wxl> $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is usually /etc/xdg
<wxl> so if we look at lxpanel in both of those we should find the panels and configuration files
<sgo11> i checked .config/lxpanel files. I checked my gtk-2.0/gtkrc file.
<wxl> since ~/.config/lxpanel is pretty much empty, that leaves us to look at /etc/xdg
<sgo11> wxl, the only place I haven't checked is /etc/xdg. I am checking them now.
<wxl> you'll see some pointing to /usr/share/lxpanel/images in there
<wxl> and if you look at the list of files for lubuntu-lxpanel-icons, you'll see that's where they're getting installed to
<sgo11> wxl, thanks for your help. but I kinda give up. I found nothing related to my input method icon, network icon, volumealsa icon. no config file is defining them. no icons are the same as the ones shown in my lxpanel. I am getting crazy to find those icons in one week already.
<wxl> sgo11: in that case, they're probably hardcoded into the plugin itself :/
<sgo11> wxl, if that is the case, which source file I can read? I can read .c files. but I don't know which files to read. thanks.
<wxl> this may be instructive, sgo11 http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_write_plugins_for_LXPanel
<sgo11> wxl, thanks. I will try to read those source files.
<wxl> sgo11: https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=debian/lxpanel.git;a=blob;f=plugins/volumealsa/volumealsa.c;h=5683be10cc7ae6b2405125c84346d2972e2b651c;hb=HEAD
<wxl> sgo11: i think this is the input manager https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=debian/lxpanel.git;a=tree;f=plugins/xkb;h=61d3438364b00475e8077377e62cbc2dbd63a607;hb=HEAD
<sgo11> wxl, thanks a lot. I am checking them now.
<wxl> you'll have to try netstat or netstatus for networking https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=debian/lxpanel.git;a=tree;f=plugins;hb=HEAD
<wxl> sgo11: here's the downstream code in ubuntu https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel
<sgo11> wxl, thanks.
<wxl> sgo11: np. sorry i don't have the direct answer for you. you might try the artwork team https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-art
<wxl> sgo11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation also *MAY* help
<sgo11> wxl, ok. thanks a lot for your help. :)
<sgo11> ok. I figured out my input method icons are using /usr/share/fcitx/skin/ .... it's not using any lxpanel config or gtkrc config files.
<wxl> sgo11: i guess that makes sense considering that *IS* the input manager. it's likely that this just uses xdg standards.
<sgo11> wxl, thanks.  I thought input method was the same as type volumealsa etc.. I just realized that it was tray type, so they are using their own skin.
<wxl> sgo11: i'm glad i'm not too picky about the way things look. that stuff would drive me crazy XD
<sgo11> wxl, ^_^
#lubuntu 2016-09-10
<Ahmuck> i'd like to add "xinput set-prop DEVICEID "Device Enabled" 0" to the autostart file.
<tsimonq2> Ahmuck: this happens on login or when you open a terminal?
<tsimonq2> there's config files for both
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure what that does
<Ahmuck> upon login.  specifically i'm trying to disable the touchpad and enable the numpad
<Ahmuck> i can disable the touchpad upon login, but have to do it everytime.  i'd like to disable the touchpad for my mum
<tsimonq2> Ahmuck: add that line on .profile, log out and log in again
<tsimonq2> then tell me the result
<aiena> in lubuntu my PHP app running on localhost cannot connect to a mailserver on port 465 is there some firewall rule or something blocking it ? I am using a fresh install of lubuntu on a VM with only apache amd php installed
<satpal> how do i check what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<Unit193> lsb_release -a will do.
<satpal> no graphical way to do it?
 * tsimonq2 doesn't remember one
<tsimonq2> satpal: just pop open a terminal and copy/paste :)
<satpal> Can i upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 Lts directly?
<tsimonq2> satpal: #ubuntu for help on Ubuntu, #lubuntu for help on Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> satpal: are you talking about Lubuntu? if not, please join #ubuntu
<satpal> yes lubuntu please
<satpal> after all, it's ubuntu inside
<tsimonq2> of course :)
<tsimonq2> and yes, you should be able to
<tsimonq2> again, I'm a terminal guy, so to upgrade via the terminal, run sudo do-release-upgrade
<tsimonq2> graphically, I'm not 100% sure
<satpal> thanks a lot. i will go for the terminal
<Unit193> 'upgrade-manager'
<tsimonq2> or that too ^
<tsimonq2> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> s/upgrade/update/
<Pandora0> if I want to install libre office on my system what should I do?
<elementaru> install it?
<tsimonq2> Pandora0: open a terminal, sudo apt install libreoffice
<guest__> Hi guys, am I able to use this IRC for support questions?
<albanleb> hello all
<albanleb> please how to activate bluetooth on lubuntu,
<albanleb> ¿
<Capum321> i am trying to schedule a sleep after idle, with rtcwake, so it wakes after some time with this bash script https://paste.linux.community/view/b4ff90d8   what I do now to make it work automatically?
<Capum321> hello?
<Capum321> everybody at the bar
<lynorian> Capum321, doesn't xfce power manager provide the sleep function already if you right click on it ?
<Capum321> it should wake unattended
<lynorian> ahh that is the part xscreensaver does not do
<Capum321> yes
<lynorian> or xfce power manager
<Capum321> thats where I wish we had a task scheduler like windows do
<lynorian> Capum321, have you heard about cron
<Capum321> yes but haven't tested with it
<Capum321> what is it capable of?
<lynorian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Capum321> nice... but I think the best way it if would capture the idle user time
<Capum321> first i thought it should run in sequence, when I start the bash, until I back to computer and stop the process, but that now seems non sense.. idle is much better, no?
<Capum321> lynorian: i couldn't schedule this, could be any time!?
<Capum321> i mean, it could be any time!
<Capum321> no?
<tsimonq2> Capum321: yes it could
<Capum321> it doesn't look like that.. if i set to sleep at 10:00 am and wake at 15:00; 16:00 to 21:00. If I break the process at 12:00 it would sleep in the next schedule at 16:00. Is that how it works?
 * tsimonq2 thinks so
<Capum321> can live with that
<Capum321> could I have multiple crontab tasks ?
<tsimonq2> yes you can
<Capum321> how would it run a command after wake?
#lubuntu 2016-09-11
<Capum321> how to run a command after wake up - using anacron or system-sleep? - and parse? the login credentials?
<Capum321> how to run a command, after wake up from sleep system - using anacron or system-sleep? - and parse? the login credentials? to DM so the script can run a GUI app like irssi?
<Capum321> how to run a command, after wake up from sleep system - using anacron or system-sleep? - and parse? the login credentials to DM, so the script can run a GUI app
<Capum321> how to run a command, after wake up from suspended system - with anacron or system-sleep ? - and parse? the login credentials to DM, so the script can run a GUI app, like a irc client.
<Guest26568> good afternoon
<Guest26568> tehnical question in installer i cant see my hard drive in lubuntu 14.04.3
<Guest26568> in g partes it say /dev/zram0/1007.58 MiB
<Guest26568> the herd drive is pata conected by pci to pata adapter
<Guest26568> anzone here
<Guest26568> anyone here
<respawn> i dont understand how it can troll me so much that hard drive conected over pci adapter
<respawn> it is an older Mb if i conect direct the bis gets wild
<respawn> bios
#lubuntu 2017-09-04
<Glamdesk> Okay. I'm confused. I'm almost entirely certain I'm running lubuntu 16.04, but (I'm trying to use Xephyr to do something with Wine that has been notoriously difficult to do any other way for a decade or more) when I try to use startlxde, it says, The program 'startlxde' is currently not installed.
<Glamdesk> Isn't lubuntu using lxde?
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> Where call script in local user after logout?
<slipttees> run script in logout session
<slipttees> for current user
<demophobia> Please revise the help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu page as it is apparently 4 years old
<demophobia> How do I get wireless internet working in lubuntu?
<demophobia> I have a Dell D620 using Lubuntu LTS (i think 16)
<demophobia> (16.04)
#lubuntu 2017-09-05
<dorothyw> Does anybody have any idea approximately how much disc space a 64 but lubuntu install will take not including swap?
<dorothyw> If it's much more than 4 gb I may have to seek out an unofficial spin of ubuntu
<dorothyw> I decided to go for peppermint os which is just lubuntu minus the office suites and such
<dorothyw> lubuntu with no other applications but chromium and the software center
<dorothyw> leaves me resaonably satisfied
<astorgazx> hi
<astorgazx> speak spanish
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<astorgazx> gracias
<astorgazx> thanks
<astorgazx> hi
<astorgazx> can help me pls
<tsimonq2> astorgazx: Please seek support in #ubuntu-es
<tsimonq2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#lubuntu 2017-09-06
<AlphaOmega> My ram overflows frequently, I can't use some applications because of it... Is there a solution possible?
<dog> help
<dog> ?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<porquelo> any idea where I can find a package to change a dvd player zone ?
<genii> Simplest way is usually to make a bootable FreeDOS USB stick, put the DOS based firmware flashing app and the firmware on that, boot to it and do the operation
<zztopless> howdy, decided to give lubuntu a try for a while, after using kde (mint).  Liking it so far, just wondering (hoping) there is a way to increase the height of the main panel, while keeping the items on said panel in proportion (as with kde when you increase the height)
#lubuntu 2017-09-07
<Pedrinux81> hola a todos!
<Pedrinux81> Hace poco que manejo lubuntu, tengo problema de resolucion en TTY....  Alguien puede ayudarme??
<tsimonq2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tsimonq2> :)
<Pedrinux81> Muchas gracias!! ubottu
#lubuntu 2017-09-08
<Snaffle> lubuntu rules
<tsimonq2> :D
<Snaffle> :D
<Snaffle> i just installed it on my friends old compaq presario and it is running so smooth
<Snaffle> got wifi installed once i found a ethernet connection, but other than that its awesome
<linux_explore> hello, is Lubuntu suitable for linux beginners? for home and office use?
<linux_explore> and can Xubuntu desktop be installed on lubuntu?
<linux_explore> does installing Xubuntu desktop on Lubuntu give the same performance as Xubuntu?
<linux_explore> I want to install Lubuntu as my primary os. But, want to use Xubuntu occassionally.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> 's back
#lubuntu 2017-09-09
<n00ber> hello
<demophobia> When should I use this channel rather than #ubuntu? How do I ascertain whether an issue is specific to lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> demophobia: Correct.
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> I thought you were asking if you use this for Lubuntu only issues...
<tsimonq2> demophobia: When in doubt, try #ubuntu, they'll point you here if it's some Lubuntu issues
<demophobia> 'k thanks
<demophobia> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/windows-key.html does not apply to lubuntu, right? how do i get my super key to open the menu?
<demophobia> How do I get the super key shortcuts listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html working?
<tsimonq2> Hm, unsure
<tsimonq2> demophobia: Try emailing lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com - they might be able to help (unless you get a response here)
<demophobia> How do I get the super key shortcuts listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html working?
<demophobia> how do you check key bindings? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings doesn't apply
<demophobia> i.e. gnome control center isn't installed (should i install it?)
<krytarik> demophobia: Keep in mind that you aren't using Ubuntu main, but Lubuntu.
<demophobia> How do I edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard ? It should say Super + F1, not Super + 1, etc.
<demophobia> nvm i see 'login to edit'
<demophobia> how do i set the super key to open the start menu?
<demophobia> is there a reason i should use alt+f1 instead (as https://askubuntu.com/questions/79557/bind-the-windows-key-to-lubuntu-start-menu reveals)
<demophobia> Regarding sylpheed, "Google will continue to block sign-in attempts from the app you're using  because it has known security problems or is out of date. You can  continue to use this app by allowing access to less secure apps, but this may leave your account vulnerable." Is Google wrong? Is sylpheed (lubuntu's email client) risky?
<demophobia> "Some apps and devices use less secure sign-in technology" what is less secure about sylpheed?
<demophobia> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en
<krytarik> demophobia: According to them, the same is true for Thunderbird. :P
<demophobia> Well, yes. My question remains; simply that Thunderbird is older doesn't imply to me that Google's wrong.
#lubuntu 2017-09-10
<zachary45> greetings
<zachary45> I'm looking for good VPN
<Pancho> hey need help
<Pancho> please, i just installed lubuntu from a bootable usb, and it doesn´t run
<demophobia> How do I listen to my iPod in lubuntu?
<n-iCe> hi
<LostSoul> Hello
<n-iCe> hellow
<LostSoul> I'm facing problem when I try to install latest lubuntu with luks encryption
<LostSoul> I mean it seems that there is no lvm2 installed
<LostSoul> I mean well know problem with swap is first thing (swapoff -a helps)
<LostSoul> Second thing is lack of lvm2 packages as far as I can see, but even when I install them and system seems to install after reboot I'm getting that vg of that lvm is not found
<LostSoul> I've chrooted to that OS, and install lvm2 on installed statem too (as it seems that it's lacking there), I've recreted initramfs and reinstalled grub2
<LostSoul> Any idea what else might be missing?
<skalag> hi. need some help with grub2
<skalag> does anyone know how to install grub customize in 17.10
<skalag> i tried https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer but no reps for 17.10
#lubuntu 2018-09-03
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> https://docs.lubuntu.net/releases
<ShalokShalom> 18.04 is not here
<lubot> Greg Kusiak was added by: Greg Kusiak
#lubuntu 2018-09-04
<ShalokShalom> did you stop to ship a live mode?
<tsimonq2> Oh hey ShalokShalom
<tsimonq2> I'm not quite sure what you mean.
<ShalokShalom> hi
<ShalokShalom> the current ISO for 32 Bit alternate gives me no option to start in live mode
<ShalokShalom> is this different for the desktop version?
<tsimonq2> Right, the Alternate ISO is based on the ncurses debian-installer frontend.
<ShalokShalom> I see
<tsimonq2> If you want a live instance, choose the Desktop ISO.
<ShalokShalom> Might be worth to mention this somewhere on the downloads page, thanks a lot
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me ;)
<ShalokShalom> I see
<ShalokShalom> Why are there 2 different versions of the homepage?
<ShalokShalom> Is there any particular reason, why the slim version comes without the live mode? In order to save even more space?
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu.net is not something we control.
<tsimonq2> If it was up to us, Lubuntu.me would be the only one.
<tsimonq2> And yeah, we sort of ditched alternates after the LTS :) but yes, to save space.
<ShalokShalom> I see I see
<ShalokShalom> thanks a lot
<tsimonq2> Thank you.
<tsimonq2> ShalokShalom: Feel free to idle in #lubuntu-devel :)
<ShalokShalom> :)
<ShalokShalom> sure sure
<ShalokShalom> My friend is amazed by the current daily build, thanks ;)
<tsimonq2> Awesome!
<ShalokShalom> cosmic
<tsimonq2> ShalokShalom: We would totally welcome their feedback in #lubuntu-devel ;)
<ShalokShalom> he is not a dev
<tsimonq2> Don't worry.
<tsimonq2> We like normal users too :)
<ShalokShalom> he is a bit picky when it comes to the balance between optic and weight
<tsimonq2> We have quite a few who idle in there and give us misc bits of feedback which we transform into useful information.
<ShalokShalom> seems to hit his taste (difficult)
<tsimonq2> Hehe
<ShalokShalom> he is normaly a Windows user
<ShalokShalom> Prefers XP and 2000
<ShalokShalom> :P
<tsimonq2> Ah
<tsimonq2> I started with XP, heh
<ShalokShalom> Really?
<ShalokShalom> You are that young?
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<ShalokShalom> Wow
<tsimonq2> I'm 16; my partner in crime is a bit older than I. :)
<ShalokShalom> oh I see
<ShalokShalom> impressive
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<ShalokShalom> cool cool
<ShalokShalom> you are involved since how long in Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Hmm, three or four years?
<ShalokShalom> i see
<tsimonq2> I'm the Release Manager, wxl's the QA lead
<tsimonq2> I've done the majority of the work this cycle but he's also been a great help.
<ShalokShalom> I hope my statement in Phabricator was not seen as an attack
<ShalokShalom> I see :)
<ShalokShalom> I know how much work it is
<tsimonq2> I just think you were making false assumptions, that's all :)
<ShalokShalom> Even when the packages are already there
<ShalokShalom> Do you maintain the lxde and lxqt packages?
<ShalokShalom> Yeah, probably
<ShalokShalom> The XFS changelog really reads like you have implemented XFS support
<tsimonq2> LXDE only in 18.04, 16.04, and 14.04, and LXQt only in 18.10+.
<tsimonq2> "XFS support has now been enabled with Calamares."
<tsimonq2> Which links to this: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED8a2e4b0be76619f93dc78b27bfb56970dd5e171a
<tsimonq2> Us just simply adding it to the seed ;)
<ShalokShalom> Yep
<ShalokShalom> I think I mean the distrowatch comment
<ShalokShalom> Not your fault
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> hah
<ShalokShalom> They also messed up our recent ISO
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<ShalokShalom> Shared a broken one with 800mb too less on it via Torrent
<ShalokShalom> Yeah, it is fixed now
<tsimonq2> Eek!
<ShalokShalom> In the same article, they speak about how to verify ISOs
<ShalokShalom> Of course with a lot of useful stuff missing anyway
<ShalokShalom> Distrowatch, what should I say
<tsimonq2> Hah.
<ShalokShalom> They even limit the appearence of "minor" distros to a few per year :)
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<ShalokShalom> They dont post about new releases, if you do more than 3 or so
<ShalokShalom> Does Lubuntu also fit in that category?
<tsimonq2> Depends on who you ask.
<ShalokShalom> Yeah, their news item says: Lubuntu makes the Calamares Installer more flexible
<ShalokShalom> Haha, I see
<ShalokShalom> What a mess
<tsimonq2> I really have no gauge on how many people actually use Lubuntu.
<ShalokShalom> Your homepage is beautyful
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<ShalokShalom> I like the colors
<tsimonq2> Thank @VikingRedwolf :)
<ShalokShalom> Thanks VikingRedwolf ^-^
<ShalokShalom> I read two different statements (and I believe I already know which one is valid now)
<ShalokShalom> Ah, forget it xD
<tsimonq2> hehe
<ShalokShalom> 18.10 ships LXQT
<ShalokShalom> Just confused it with the Wayland implementation
<ShalokShalom> Which comes with 20.10
<ShalokShalom> How is that with Mir? You use Mir and Wayland?
<ShalokShalom> And whats that with Waybox?
<ShalokShalom> :D
<tsimonq2> We port Openbox to Mir which uses Wayland on the backend.
<ShalokShalom> I see
<ShalokShalom> So it goes Wayland > Mir > Openbox
<ShalokShalom> And Mir is the compositor in this one?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<ShalokShalom> Ah I see
<ShalokShalom> Nice idea
<ShalokShalom> Cuz so you get NVidia support
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<ShalokShalom> I just hope that Mir wont stop developing itself
<ShalokShalom> Since sooner or later, Wayland probably gets NVidia support
<ShalokShalom> Or is this not the only reason?
<tsimonq2> NVIDIA already has a protocol for Wayland, but nobody wants to use it.
<tsimonq2> Mir already has the support for that protocol.
<ShalokShalom> Ah yeah, that one
<ShalokShalom> And how is it, performance wise?
<ShalokShalom> Does NVidia already run at Lubuntu?
<ShalokShalom> At Qt, ofc
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> We don't have performance specs, yet.
<ShalokShalom> Password for the live system?
<tsimonq2> There is none.
<ShalokShalom> Hnn. How to come back from SDDM then?
<tsimonq2> Hmm, I don't recall if SDDM has that support yet... why did you log out anyway? :)
<ShalokShalom> I tried an obviously "too high" resolution in Virtualbox, it kicked me into the login manager for it
<tsimonq2> huh
<ShalokShalom> It started with 800x600
<ShalokShalom> So I tried to increase that to the maximum what my monitor supports
<ShalokShalom> Which leads me into SDDM :P
<lubot> JJ_4884 was added by: JJ_4884
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Hey. Can I submit bugs here?
<krytarik> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lubot> nikhiil was added by: nikhiil
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @nikhiil!
<lubot> JyotiGomes was added by: JyotiGomes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> SivaMachina was added by: SivaMachina
<lubot> CarlosRol was added by: CarlosRol
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Does Lubuntu not support Bluetooth yet?
<wxl> it sure does
<lubot> <JJ_4884> I DON'T see it available in the menu
<wxl> which version?
<lubot> <JJ_4884> 18.10
<wxl> well you're on the wrong channel
<wxl> go to the development channel for that
<wxl> as for that, that's something that needs investigating. 18.10 might not have it yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *cough* https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development *cough* *cough*
<qwebirc27804> Hello people
<qwebirc27804> I need a bit of support can someone help me?
<diogenes_> !ask | qwebirc27804
<ubottu> qwebirc27804: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc27804> I downloaded Lubuntu 18.04 LTS 64 bit from https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate And i wrote it to a 4gb USb using Win32DiskImager. I installed it on a old pc everything works fine. Then i tried to install it on my pc which have windows 10 in it atm (want to remove and use lubuntu). When the usb starts and i try to install either way (install or make it start then install) everything stops and it say
<qwebirc27804> halted
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @ShalokShalom [<ShalokShalom> Thanks VikingRedwolf ^-^], ^^
<lubot> HMollerCl was added by: HMollerCl
<lubot> Tele_Launda was added by: Tele_Launda
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @qwebirc27804 [<qwebirc27804> halted], might have to do with UEFI.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @qwebirc27804 [<qwebirc27804> halted], https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/windows that might help
<oterrivel> hello
<oterrivel> how could I verify the linux kernel version of some uninstalled distro
<lubot> Akvalt was added by: Akvalt
<lubot> skjones007 was added by: skjones007
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @oterrivel [<oterrivel> how could I verify the linux kernel version of some uninstalled dist …], If not listed on the source webpage maybe spin up as a live environment in a VM?
<lalitmee> hello guys, How I will increase the font size in the applications of lubuntu?
<leszek> lalitmee: have you taken a look at the font settings?
<leszek> you can freely set a font size there. Though I am not aware of application scaling if you need that (for high dpi displays)
<lalitmee> leszek: Actually I tried everything and I am able to increase the font size of the status bar and menu bar but I want to increase the font size in Google Chrome at 100% zoom but its having very small font. that's why I was asking
<leszek> lalitmee: ah ok thats something you need to control and configure in chromium/chrome itself
<lalitmee> leszek: really?
<leszek> on lxde there is no application scaling afaik thats the reason why
<leszek> you can try raising the overall dpi for fonts. Though there is no GUI for this I think
<lalitmee> and where I will raise the overall dpi of fonts. I mean in which setting option?
<leszek> lalitmee: you can run xrandr --dpi XXX whatever value you want
<leszek> and can add it to the autostart. Hopefully that works
<lalitmee> leszek: actually I increased the font size from google chrome settings
<lalitmee> thank you so much for helping :)
<leszek> np :)
<shalokshalom> hi there
<shalokshalom> http://sendvid.com/145deeut
<shalokshalom> KaOS had the excact same reason
<shalokshalom> this is your daily build from yesterday
<shalokshalom> You can solve that due rebuilds, probably mesa
<shalokshalom> Maybe its also xorg, since the issue also disappeared due to a downgrade to 1.19
<wxl> shalokshalom: this is a support channel for released versions. i'd go to #lubuntu-devel for stuff related to the daily/18.10
#lubuntu 2018-09-05
<lalitmee> hello guys, I am trying to move application to other desktop/worksapce but its not working?
<wxl> lalitmee: what version and how are you trying to do it?
<lalitmee> wx1: thank you so much. I got the solution. Actually I was trying with `ctrl+shift+alt+arrow` but it is `shift+alt+arrow`
<wxl> lalitmee: sounds good. you can change that in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml btw
<lalitmee> wx1: okk but I think its good for me with less keys. :)
<wxl> lalitmee: i guess what i mean is if you wanted to change to something else
<lalitmee> wx1: yeah I got it. thank you so much
<wxl> np!
<fishcooker> how to disable lxqt-powermanagemant desktop notification ?
<fishcooker> i've desktop notification error message about  lxqt idleness watcher failed to start
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> I have shared volume and mounted using cifs without problems. But in lubuntu 18.04 mount not appears in my Desktop like USB for example.
<slipttees> Lubuntu 16.04 this mount work full
<norok2> I would like to create a usb bootable disk from lubuntu iso without using the hybrid iso method
<norok2> the idea is to install lubuntu on an old asus eee pc
<norok2> (which does not have optical drive)
<slipttees> norok2: try i386
<norok2> slipttees: I tried that, but it is not seen at boot
<norok2> I was wondering if there is some tutorial on creating the usb stick using the old method
<norok2> I believe that worked, since I got 14.04 installed once
<norok2> but now I would not even know how to recreate the 14.04 usb disk
<slipttees> norok2: 18.04 no go?
<leszek> unetbootin extracts the ISO contents and puts it onto a fat32 formatted usb stick and installs syslinux as bootloader. So I think this is what you want
<norok2> leszek: trying unetbootin now, I tried multibootusb http://multibootusb.org/ which is supposedly doing the same, and it did not work (I think it installed some uefi-enabled syslinux, but I am not sure)
<norok2> slipttees: 18.04 creates the usb using the usb-creator, that works fine on my system, but not on eee pc
<slipttees> norok2: eee pc 1000H?
<norok2> eee pc 700 (the one and only! :'D)
<norok2> leszek: unetbootin also does not work
<leszek> that means?
<norok2> disk is not seen as bootable by eeepc, the usb stick is fat32 and it works on another system
<leszek> the boot flag is set for the partition? Are you sure it isn't a general problem of the eeePC? Usually it should list whatever usb disk is inserted regardless of bootable or not
<norok2> it is seen by the system, but not bootable
<norok2> boot flag is set
<leszek> but you are sure you used the 32bit version of lubuntu? And unetbootin=?
<norok2> yep
<norok2> unetbootin-linux-661.bin
<leszek> not sure what the issue is then. Did the usb stick booted before on that hardware?
<slipttees> norok2: enable usb boot?
<slipttees> check bios
<norok2> bios is good, I'll try a different usb stick
<slipttees> I have shared volume and mounted using cifs without problems. But in lubuntu 18.04 mount not appears in my Desktop like USB for example.  Lubuntu 16.04 this mount work ful
<slipttees> install lubuntu 18.04.1 i try cifs mount network shared. PcmanFm Desktop mount Volumes doesn't work! :/
<Wafficus> hi there, how do I force lubuntu to have transparency terminal windows?
<Wafficus> Im using LxTerminal with Tmux
<wxl> Wafficus: lxterminal has some built in transparency which is funky. add a compositor if youw ant to do it right, e.g. compton
<Wafficus> cool ill check that out
<Wafficus> got it
<Wafficus> https://lubuntu.me/tip-compton/
<Wafficus> thanks a bunch dude
<fishcooker> i have installed ii  lxqt-powermanagement                    0.10.0-3                                                  amd64        power management module for LXQt ... but the lxqt idleness watcher failed to start on desktop notification... how to disable lxqt desktop notification?
<wxl> you're installing lxqt stuff in versions of lubuntu <18.10?
<[IFOC]S> is this the right place to post lubuntu bugs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu
<wxl> [IFOC]S: i would suggest doing `ubuntu-bug yourpackage` in a terminal
<wxl> where yourpackage is something like e.g. lxpanel
<[IFOC]S> okay, thanks
#lubuntu 2018-09-06
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Hello everyone, I’m hoping I can find some assistance here
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> (Photo, 1280x1000) https://i.imgur.com/uDcyZ6H.jpg It’s looking for a swap file that doesn’t exist?
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> How do I fix the swap file issue in the pic?
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> what does `swapon --show` give you?
<wxl> also `lsblk -l -o +UUID`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> (Photo, 1280x288) https://i.imgur.com/CFbHZU0.jpg
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> I should also mention lubuntu 18.04 x64
<wxl> what about the contents of /etc/fstab?
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Is /etc/database ?
<wxl> nope. /etc/fstab
<wxl> actually do this
<wxl> `grep swap /etc/fstab`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> (Photo, 1280x182) https://i.imgur.com/fn1r1zY.jpg
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Something tells me I should be concerned with the red swaps...
<wxl> no
<wxl> grep searches for a pattern in a file
<wxl> it highlights the matches
<wxl> in this case, swap
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> 😅
<wxl> ok, so try this: `swapon --show=UUID`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> UUID is the result
<wxl> ok that's weird
<wxl> by the way.. these are warnings, thus the "W" at the beginning, which is to say they are not indications of fatal problems
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Ok
<wxl> oh one more: `blkid`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> (I’m a pilot, warnings are a bit of a concern in a plane)
<wxl> those are poorly labeled warnings :)
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> (Photo, 1280x157) https://i.imgur.com/tEv0pki.jpg
<wxl> 1s
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Standing by
<wxl> out of curiousity,, is this a new install?
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> No.
<wxl> i think i found your problem: an old file https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=861151
<ubottu> Debian bug 861151 in initramfs-tools "W: initramfs-tools configuration sets RESUME=UUID=... warning even though RESUME=none" [Normal,Open]
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> This machine started as 16.04 and I’ve updated
<wxl> tl;dr delete /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume, run `update-initramfs`, reboot and you should be good
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> I’ll get on that and report back
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> How do I delete again?
<wxl> let's just move it somewhere, just in case we need to bring it back:
<wxl> `sudo /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ~/`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Command not found. Maybe I mistyped something
<wxl> no i did
<wxl> `sudo mv /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ~/`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> That worked
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Now re
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Now update initramfs?
<wxl> you'll probably need to sudo it
<wxl> `sudo update-initramfs`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/MLkNBFw.jpg
<wxl> oh for pete's sake XD
<wxl> `sudo update-initramfs -u`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Lol. Generating...
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Need a coffee?
<wxl> just finished the tea
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Reboot?
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Or should I apt-get update
<wxl> actually technically not necessary
<wxl> you got no warnings with the update?
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Nope.
<wxl> then it's fixed
<wxl> had it not been, you'd get the warning again
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Awesome. Thank you so much
<wxl> now you can remove the resume file
<wxl> it's in your home
<wxl> since you `sudo` moved it, it likely is owned by root:root, so you'll need to `sudo rm` it
<wxl> well time to go to work
<wxl> be well
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> You too
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Uh oh. Cannot remove
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> No such file
<wxl> if you're still there, it doesn't matter if you can't remove it, but it should be in ~ i.e. $HOME i.e. /home/$(whoami) where $(whoami) = your username so you can get to it by `cd $HOME` or `cd ~` etc or just `cd` because that defaults to $HOME
<wxl> then you can see what's in it with `ls`
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> I went looking through the file manager and found initrd.img.old
<wxl> uhhhhh
<wxl> in home?
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> If home = / then yes
<wxl> if you did this >> `sudo mv /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ~/` then the result should be that you have a file $HOME/resume
<wxl> no
<wxl> you can `echo $HOME` to see what it is but it's not that
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Ok got it. Just drag it to trash then?
<wxl> like i said, it's probably owned by root, so you'll need to elevate permissions
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Nope. Right click move to trash worked. I’m admin
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> I am the su in sudo
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 14.04 + latest tor browser 8.0 not run. can some one confirm this?
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> JohnDoe_71Rus: cannot confirm. managed to successfully run and go to Debian at http://sejnfjrq6szgca7v.onion/
<wxl> JohnDoe_71Rus: admittedly this is not from the repos. I do NOT suggest using tor packages, nor does tor themselves
<wxl> JohnDoe_71Rus: see here under option two http://expyuzz4wqqyqhjn.onion/docs/debian.html.en "Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe. In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes. "
<wxl> incidentially that page covers how to use the torprojects repos, which is far mroe reliable
<wxl> even on debian you'll only get the lts version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wxl: can try this https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en packages?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i update to 8.0 and now this can't start. and i try clean unpacked from torproject
<wxl> JohnDoe_71Rus: i did it first in an updated one, but using a fresh download it still works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-ubuntu-with-nvidia-graphic-cards/7774
<[IFOC]S> wxl it looks like ubuntu-bug took me to lxde-metapackages, I posted it yesterday in lubuntu-meta, is that close enough?
<[IFOC]S> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1790973 -- to me it sounds like a DE bug, not sure what the package is for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790973 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Windows only move from one task bar to the other when the window is minimized" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> [IFOC]S: i'm not sure i know what the bug is about but should be fine
<[IFOC]S> or maybe a window manager bug
<[IFOC]S> my expertise with the UI side of things on linux is not that great; I'll leave it where it is
<wxl> [IFOC]S: i think you're thinking of lxrandr?
<[IFOC]S> my monitor script uses xrandr
<[IFOC]S> to set the orientation of the monitors, I mean
<[IFOC]S> I used that in 16.04 too
<[IFOC]S> I'll try it with lxrandr just for laughs
<[IFOC]S> no, definitely not lxrandr
<[IFOC]S> xrandr is command line
<wxl> oh oops
<wxl> change it to be against openbox
<wxl> should be a window manager issue
<wxl> actually no don't
<[IFOC]S> too late
<wxl> make it lxpanel
<wxl> well you can do it again XD
<[IFOC]S> is that your final answer?
<wxl> yes
<[IFOC]S> okay
<[IFOC]S> done
<[IFOC]S> thanks for the help
<wxl> np
<wxl> thanks for the bug report XD
<[IFOC]S> hopefully this will get fixed, that feature is one of my favorite parts of lubuntu
<[IFOC]S> really declutters my task bars
<[IFOC]S> when it's working it makes Windows seem incredibly inefficient to use in comparison
<wxl> to be perfectly honestly with you we are about full out with development on the current release which is going to have looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooots of changes
<wxl> so it's probably not going to happen until then
<wxl> however, one thing you might want to do to sort of move things along is look at the upstream bug tracker/support for lxde/lxpanel and see if you can't find any similar bugs or get any other ideas
<[IFOC]S> how hard would it be for me to downgrade to the 16.04 lxpanel?
<wxl> possibly quite hard. i mean, i'm sure installing the package won't be too hard, but dealing with all the dependencies might be an issue
<wxl> did 17.10 work?
<[IFOC]S> I didn't try it, I skipped from 16.04 to 18.04
<wxl> we went from 0.8 to 0.9....
<wxl> here's what i'd suggest: try setting up a bionic vm and then downgrade the lxpanel in it. if it doesn't blow up the world, then you'll probably be ok
<[IFOC]S> that's a good idea
<[IFOC]S> wish I would have thought about that before I killed my 16.04 system by trying to experiment with bionic packages
<wxl> XD
<wxl> doing some things can be more difficult in a vm, lke setting up multiple monitors, usb passthrough, etc, but it's not that hard
<[IFOC]S> I'm familiar with virtualbox, I've used it for a long time
<[IFOC]S> I don't think I actually need to virtualize multiple monitors; just the package changes
<wxl> you might have to add the xenial repos to see the package
<wxl> `sudo apt-get -t=xenial install lxpanel` should do the trick
#lubuntu 2018-09-07
<NinjaKirby> Does Lubuntu have the equivalent of an EventViewer where I might be able to monitor issues with a service/application that's running?
<NinjaKirby> Systemctl Status for the application reports it is running, and it's own Log doesn't mention anything useful.
<NinjaKirby> That alone baffles me, I don't understand why Odoo/OpenERP isn't logging any major errors - I can't even access Odoo via the web browser.
#lubuntu 2018-09-08
<lubot> Marcelo Pugliesi was added by: Marcelo Pugliesi
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Does anyone know if they’re still looking for help testing the nvidia video drivers? It seems my zbox has one.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi guys. I wanted to get some advice. I bought an external 1T disk that comes in NTFS format. I use Lubuntu and wanted to save things I could open/write in Lubunt but also open in Windows as well. Should I keep in NTFS or reformat to FAT?
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Keep NTFS
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> He can read and right
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> No problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Greg Kusiak [Does anyone know if they’re still looking for help testing the nvidia video driv …], Yes they are.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I asked this because reading and writing in NFTS in Lubuntu seems a lot slower than in FAT
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Could be, but with fat you can save one only file until 4gb
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Marcelo Pugliesi [Could be, but with fat you can save one only file until 4gb], ok, i will keep NFTS
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Marcelo Pugliesi [Could be, but with fat you can save one only file until 4gb], Thanks 😉
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> (Sticker, 392x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/DDwnM7tg/file_4105.png
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> @tsimonq2 how do I get involved?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Greg Kusiak [@tsimonq2 how do I get involved?], Hans Möller:
#lubuntu 2018-09-09
<superdreamkilla> just installed lubuntu 18.04 with radeon driver and the colors are all washed out.
#lubuntu 2019-09-02
<Thedarkb-X40> How do I upgrade to a specific distro?
<Thedarkb-X40> My PC's too old for LXQt.
<lubot> <teward001> define "a specific distro"
<lubot> <teward001> Lubuntu 18.04 is LXDE, 19.04+ is LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> you can still use 18.04 for now, if you want, *might* be lighter for you
<Thedarkb-X40> 18.04, preferably.
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm on 17.10 currently.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what are the specs of your PC?
<Thedarkb-X40> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.2 GiB Total (540.9 MiB Free) Swap: 945.3 MiB Total (485.2 MiB Free) • Storage: 25.1 GB / 31.8 GB (6.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device @ Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Contr
<Thedarkb-X40> oller • Uptime: 3w 2d 2h 37m 32s
<Thedarkb-X40> LXQt uses 255MB of RAM at idle which I consider to be unacceptable.
<lubot> <teward001> 17.10 is EOL lol
<lubot> <teward001> but that's not LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> that's LXDE
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm aware of that.
<lubot> <teward001> only 19.04 or newer has LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> 18.04 is still LXDE
<Thedarkb-X40> I want to upgrade to 18.04 so I can keep LXDE.
<lubot> <teward001> and that's still supported until 2020 I think
<lubot> <teward001> so do it.
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm just asking what command to use.
<lubot> <teward001> `sudo do-release-upgrade` maybe?
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm afraid it might grab 19.04
<lubot> <teward001> it won't
<lubot> <teward001> the alternative
<Thedarkb-X40> Cool, thank you.
<lubot> <teward001> is to go download an 18.04 ISO
<lubot> <teward001> burn it to the USB stick
<lubot> <teward001> and use the USB stick to upgrade
<lubot> <teward001> i should say, it *shouldn't* upgrade you to 19.04 - there isn't a 16.04 -> 19.04 upgrade path if i remember right
<ph88> i did dist-upgrade now i get asked if i want lightdm or sddm ... what should i choose ?
<loot_> lightdm
<loot_> ph88 well that's what I use anyway
<ph88> i saw that sddm also uses Qt like LxQt desktop
<zinm> how to make autologin
<mindsout> Hi. Can I delete folders from the .local folder from applications that are already uninstalled? For example, I have a folder for Mumble, Steam and lutris, but those apps are already uninstalled. Can I delete them safely or not?
<kc2bez> mindsout: If they are uninstalled you can delete them. If you happen to reinstall them they will be recreated.
<Flexman> hi! just installed lubuntu on an Asus E200H. Works so far, but sound is missing although its set to 100%. Any ideas?
<Flexman> it seems i have only a dummy audio device
<lubot> 6e0r6e was added by: 6e0r6e
<ph88> where to report a bug for lubuntu ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> This page has information regarding bugs https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/  But the tl;dr is to submit a bug just issue `ubuntu-bug NAME_OF_PACKAGE` in a terminal, substituting the NAME_OF_PACKAGE for the package name.
#lubuntu 2019-09-03
<The_LoudSpeaker> welcome back @n-iCe !
<n-iCe> thank you
<n-iCe> hi
<lubot> <6e0r6e> hello everyone 👋, I am new to lubuntu ecosystem and facing a n issue with random auto key presses when typing something either in lxterminal or any code editor say sublime. Is it a universal bug or is it just me?
<lubot> <6e0r6e> I am using version 18.04 lts
<lubot> Salvatore was added by: Salvatore
<lubot> <Salvatore> Is there the way in lubuntu 19.04 for autorun vlc when the insert an dvd ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Not that I'm aware, do you know if it's possible in other ubuntu flavour
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/307948/how-can-i-get-vlc-to-automatically-play-dvds-when-inserted-running-13-04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl "search in the Dash for Details and launch it."  whta thas it mean?
<wxl> i have NO idea XD
<lubot> <Salvatore> @wxl [<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/307948/how-can-i-get-vlc-to-automatically- …], Tomorrow i try
<lubot> <Salvatore> Thanks at all
#lubuntu 2019-09-04
<lubot> <roheve> n
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> o
<RikMills> b
<The_LoudSpeaker> i
<The_LoudSpeaker> t
<The_LoudSpeaker> a
<The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<mauricio> boa noite!
<The_LoudSpeaker> I was about to say "buenas noches" but he left.
#lubuntu 2019-09-05
<anarchy> hi
<anarchy> can you guys see my ip
<anarchy> ?
<anarchy> or is that visable only to me?
<kc2bez> anarchy: Yes, your IP is visible.
<anarchy> oh shit
<anarchy> how tf is this safe
<kc2bez> !language | anarchy
<ubottu> anarchy: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<anarchy> alright
<anarchy> how can i hide my ip
<anarchy> kc2bex
<anarchy> kc2bez
<kc2bez> this article may help https://superuser.com/questions/528816/how-to-hide-public-ip-adress-on-irc-channel
<anarchy> fuck this it aint worth it
<anarchy> peace
<anarchy> s
<giaco> hello
<giaco> just installed lubuntu on my laptop. Big problems I have to solve first: logout hangs the laptop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from where did you donwload it? did you verify the iso?
<rapidwave> Volume control doesn't actually adjust volume
<rapidwave> Headphone jack is stuck at max and laptop speakers barely put out
<n-iCe> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii n-iCe! What can we help you with?
<n-iCe> I don't even use lubunty anymore lol
<n-iCe> lubuntu, moved to xubuntu since I feel works better in my laptop.
<n-iCe> I will remove the autojoin channel name, thanks anyway.
<The_LoudSpeaker> We are sorry to see you leave.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Bye!
#lubuntu 2019-09-06
<yangchen> nihao
<yangchen> is there any body?
<dad> What's the best webcam software to use with a built-in Acer Crystal Eye webcam? I installed Lubuntu 18.10 in an Acer netbook.
<lubot> Dean Nielsen was added by: Dean Nielsen
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [I will tag you here Dean], Did you ever figure out what was wrong with Lubuntu not detecting my Wi-Fi card?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Dean Nielsen [Did you ever figure out what was wrong with Lubuntu not detecting my Wi-Fi card?], I wasn't able to find much information about your Wi-Fi card. I am curious, does it work in other Linux distros?
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> Nope. I tried Neptune and SteamOS... I'll rather stick with Lubuntu, that last was a MAJOR bust
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> However, I did find a Linux Firmware library so I'll install that and see how things go
<lubot> <kc2bez> That may be your best bet, I am not sure there is another Linux driver available.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [That may be your best bet, I am not sure there is another Linux driver available …], One quick question. Lubuntu.me and Lubuntu.net Which one is which again? It's been a while since I downloaded that Distro and I need to make a bootable USB again
<lubot> <kc2bez> lubuntu.me is the official site.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> So why are there two?
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> And also good, that's where I got Lubuntu from the first time around. Just wanted to be sure.
<lubot> <kc2bez> lubuntu.net is a "fan" site. it isn't run by anyone on the Lubuntu team.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [lubuntu.net is a "fan" site. it isn't run by anyone on the Lubuntu team.], Thank you! I'll rather stick with the real thing! 😋👍
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> At least I don't have ANY problems with Lubuntu... That much is guaranteed...
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is good to hear.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [lubuntu.net is a "fan" site. it isn't run by anyone on the Lubuntu team.], That's a nice way to put it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [That's a nice way to put it.], Indeed. I was trying.
<iffraff> Hi, I've screwed up my terminal and now it doesn't understand any commands.  can someone help me?
<wxl> we need more detail
<iffraff> I edited .zshrc and thought I was reloading it by typing source .zshrc
<iffraff> but then nothing works, like ls, echo. nothing
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> you probably have some error in that file
<wxl> rename it to something like .zshrc.old and restart your terminal
<wxl> assuming that works, edit .zshrc line by line until you screw it up again and there you go XD
<iffraff> well, yep that seems to have worked.
<wxl> :)
<iffraff> uggg.  so I want to setup my $PATH, the line i added before was just export PATH="$HOME/Application/p4merge/bin"
<wxl> there you go
<iffraff> :)
<iffraff> lol soooo, that ain't right
<wxl> the solution: sudo mv /bin/* $HOME/Application/p4merge/bin/
<wxl> XD
 * wxl hopes you realize i'm kidding X''''D
<iffraff> NO! I didn't I was gonna ask what you were talking about!
<iffraff> lol
<wxl> HAHAHAHAHAH
<iffraff> so how are you supposed to add a dir to path in zsh?
<wxl> well AFAIK $PATH is $PATH and all shells interpret it the same
<wxl> so it should be /some/path:/some/other/path:/blah:/etc:/whatever
<wxl> something like $PATH=$PATH:/some/location would do the trick
<wxl> but you should check if /some/location is in PATH already
<iffraff> oh, right so you start with $PATH and then add to it
<wxl> otherwise you end up with $PATH:/some/location:/some/location:/some/location:/some/location after a few reloads XD
<iffraff> and is the .zshrc a good place to do the export?  I mean you said that I did it wrong above.
<wxl> you only did it wrong because you eliminated the rest of your PATH
<iffraff> ohhhh, right.  christ. ok. well, thanks for getting me out of that hole
<wxl> otherwise, it should be totally reasonable
<wxl> hahahahah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: solving issues like a pro!
#lubuntu 2019-09-07
<jpcbdev> hi all
<guiverc2> jpcbdev, Hi, but if you have a question, please just ask it.  Many of us are busy and will help if/when we're able.
<aqua> hi everyone
<wxl> o/
<aqua> hello
<aqua> anyone here?
<wxl> i did reply, so yes
<aqua> how to type chinese
<aqua> can not install the chinese input now
<wxl> what version are you on?
<aqua> i am on a rasperberry
<aqua> sth MATE
<wxl> you're using mate?
<aqua> yes
<aqua> rasperberry recommended
<wxl> then you should go to mate for support
<aqua> ok tks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> aqua: are you attempting to install Lubuntu on a Raspberry Pi?
<kc2bez> They left the channel @SamuelBanya
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah gotcha didn't see that on the mobile app
<kc2bez> `/names` should give you a list of who is in the IRC channel.
#lubuntu 2019-09-08
<theos> hi. does someone know if lubuntu 12.04LTS iso was hybrid or not?
<ludste> hab eine kleine Frage: kann kein Menü öffnen, wenn ich "Leiste konfigurieren" -> Schnellstarter -> "Plugins hinzufügen" -> Schnellstarter -> "Widget hinzufügen" ausführe
<tomreyn> ludste: try asking in english here or in #ubuntu-de but then mention it's about lxde
<Loewe> ho
<ludste> hallo, kannst du mir helfen?'
<Loewe> vielleicht
<ludste> nochmal die o.a. Frage: hab eine kleine Frage: kann kein Menü öffnen, wenn ich "Leiste konfigurieren" -> Schnellstarter -> "Plugins hinzufügen" -> Schnellstarter -> "Widget hinzufügen" ausführe
<Loewe> in firefox?
<ludste> nee, in lubuntu allgemein
<Loewe> bei mir gehts
<Loewe> rechts unten kommts dann
<ludste> bei mir will's einfach nicht, hab lubuntu 19.04
<Loewe> ich auch, habs soeben installiert ;)
<Loewe> rechts unten steht dann anwendungssymbol hier fallen lassen
<ludste> vielleicht bin ich doff, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin; was bekommst du den für ein ein Widget, wenn du z.B. Anwendsmenü -> Spiele -> 2048-Qt  -> rechts drücken?
<Loewe> nein, ich ziehe die sachen aus dem popup menü links dann nach rechts unten
<Loewe> mit anwendungsmenü kommt dann der kolibri rechts unten mit allem
<Loewe> gehts nun?
<ludste> auf einmal klappt's: wenn ich's richtig sehe, Bedientelemente > Schnellstarter -> "+" -> "Schnellstarter" -> "Widget hinzufügen" ->"Anwendungssysmbol hier ..."  und eine Anwendung auf das Widget ziehe. Kompliziert, aber scheint zu funktionieren ...
<Loewe> ja, so gehts :)
<Loewe> hätte auch ne frage
<Loewe> bei mir geht im font hinting die dpi-einstellung nicht
<Loewe> es ändert sich nix, egal welchen wert ich eingstelle
<ludste> uuuh, ich glaub, ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, ich bin grade dabei, überhaupt lubuntu kennen zu lernen :-(
<Loewe> probier doch bitte mal in: einstellungen - lxqt systemeinstellungen - erscheinungsbild - font - resolution (DPI)
<ludste> nach probieren: tut sich nicht :-(
<Loewe> ist wohl ein bug
<Loewe> mir ist das alles zu klein
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Halo, wenn ir wollt, wir haben gerade eine Telegram Gruppe auf Deutsch gemacht. Ich hoffe wir werden es in ein paar Woche einen IRC auch haben.
<ludste> da scheinen noch viele Bugs zu sein ...
<Loewe> telegram muss ich erst installieren
<Loewe> wie heißt die gruppe?
<ludste> obwohl: bei mir sind die Fonts eher zu groß
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://t.me/Lubuntude
<Loewe> ok danke
<ludste> ebenso
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wenn du DPI änderst, dass funtioniert nur vür neu geöfnete apps
<lubot> <HMollerCl> du mus wiederlogen
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wieder einlogen
<Loewe> nach einloggen ists auch nicht anders
<Loewe> hab auf 120 gestellt, das müsste ja deutlich größer sein
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ich werde es mall nachschauen
<Loewe> ok danke
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dande dir
<iffraff> is there a tool that can measure my egpu performance, and maybe thunderbolt throughput for ubnuntu 18.04?
<Guest_46> Hello
<Guest_46> I bought a new SSD to create a lubuntu laptop for coding arduino, and I am having a heck of a time getting it to boot. Can anyone help?
<wxl> you installed to the ssd?
<Guest_46> i have tried to many times
<wxl> so you can't complete the install?
<Guest_46> everything seems to install fine, but when I remove the USB and reboot, i get 3F0 error (not a boot disk)
<wxl> did you check the iso and the installation media
<wxl> ?
<Guest_46> i tried boot-repair on a separate USB, and it said my boot file may be too far for it to be read
<Guest_46> i have re-downloaded and retied several version of the iso
<wxl> that actually isn't what i asked
<Guest_46> the version I have is 19.04 i think
<Guest_46> yup
<Guest_46> should the partition table be GPT or MS-Dos ??
<wxl> doesn't matter
<wxl> you need to start with checking the hashes on the iso and checking the disc for defects or you're just wasting your time
<Guest_46> sorry, beginner here -- what are "hashes on the iso"?
<wxl> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest_46> again, sorry, the link in that link does not get the MD5SUm program
<Guest_46> does anyone know the correct mount point of a partition to allow lubuntu to be installed on it?
<kc2bez> Guest_46: That link for the Windows MD5Sum does seem to be broken.
<kc2bez> You may have to try a different program.
<kc2bez> A quick web search reveals that this may be an alternative http://winmd5.com/ Though I don't have Windows to try it out.
<Guest_46> 93887c92a5e41f8ab339967db085553c
<Guest_46> I think I figured it out... i am getting a "ME is in recovery mode" message -- there is something wrong with the BIOS
<iffraff> Hi, I installed an egpu with an amd radeon rx 580 on my laptop.  It's driving 2 4k monitors and there seems to be a bit of a drap
<iffraff> is there some tool I can use to monitor gpu performance?
<wxl> what driver you using?
<iffraff> whatever came with ubuntu 18.04
<iffraff> I did not install a new driver
<wxl> try radeontop
<iffraff> I'm wondering what it is that is causing the drag . the thing is connected to laptop via thunderbolt3 I'm kind of wondering if there is a tool that can help me find the bottle neck
<wxl> here's a plotter for that https://github.com/nkschlos/Linux-Radeon-GPU-Monitor
<iffraff> interesting.  not much instructions, I guess I just clone it and run python main.py
<wxl> probably
<iffraff> so if it's the driver will this show that the card is maxing out or running high
<iffraff> is that the idea?
<wxl> radeon top will show all sorts of stuff
<iffraff> ok.  cool.  Thanks
#lubuntu 2020-08-31
<lubot> <Ahmad Shepherd> (Photo, 524x673) https://i.imgur.com/YlyMCXr.jpg
<Kow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1878625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1878625 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM 1.3.1 in Ubuntu 20.04 hangs for 90 seconds on reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kow> not sure how that bug slipped past 20.04 and 20.04.1 release reviews
<Kow> that should have been critical since it impacts 100% of LXDE users
<lubot> <kc2bez> Kow: Lubuntu switched to LXQt in 18.10
<lubot> <A ¥> can i install a new distro on the same partition in which i ve installed lubuntu?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @A ¥ [can i install a new distro on the same partition in which i ve installed lubuntu …], AFAIK no.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> But you can resize partition and create a new one.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @A ¥ [can i install a new distro on the same partition in which i ve installed lubuntu …], It you wish to override it, yes
<Kow> lubot: Thanks. That pretty much puts the nail in the coffin for me with Ubuntu. Back to debian i go.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Kow [<Kow> lubot: Thanks. That pretty much puts the nail in the coffin for me with Ub …], Farewell
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> How should I proceed after supposedly succesfull installing Lubuntu along Windows, computer boots to Windows without ever showing GRUB.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Mateusz Konieczny [How should I proceed after supposedly succesfull installing Lubuntu along Window …], EFI?
<lubot> <A ¥> @Mateusz Konieczny [But you can resize partition and create a new one.], i ve 4 partitions including swap. i have mbr hardisk
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> *goes to google what EFI means*
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Mateusz Konieczny [*goes to google what EFI means*], Did you install any other distro previously on this machine?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @emergencyrussia [Did you install any other distro previously on this machine?], No, it is a Dell laptop that I just bought.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Is advice to kill fast startup in WIN10 stilll applicable? https://askubuntu.com/questions/683108/grub-menu-not-showing-at-boot-after-upgrading-to-windows-10-in-dual-boot#683131
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Mateusz Konieczny [No, it is a Dell laptop that I just bought.], Then you hsould at least try turning secure boot off
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Mateusz Konieczny [Is advice to kill fast startup in WIN10 stilll applicable? https://askubuntu.com …], Yes
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @emergencyrussia [Then you should at least try turning secure boot off], "Secure boot enable" in BIOS is disabled.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Mateusz Konieczny ["Secure boot enable" in BIOS is disabled.], Good
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I killed fast startup. Now I will reinstall Lubuntu (I prefer to avoid starting new system from running code from random ppa)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Why there was notification during install?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> WAT
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I can either boot straight to Windows, with no option for Linux if I switch to Legasy/BIOS in BIOS
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Wait, no
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I can either boot straight to Windows, with no option for Linux if I switch to UEFI. Or straight to Linux, with no option for Windows if I select legacy/BIOS in BIOS.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Is it normal?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Or is it indicating some issue that will cause problems for me?
<apt-ghetto> Well, it is normal, if you have a Windows installation in UEFI mode and a Linux installation in BIOS mode
<apt-ghetto> If you like to have a working dual boot, then you have to install both systems in the same mode
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> How can I install Lubuntu in UEFI mode?
<apt-ghetto> Start the installer in UEFI mode
<apt-ghetto> Do you use an USB stick? Or DVD? How did you create it?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> USB stick, created by startup disk creater from image downloaded from https://lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> creator
<lubot> <A ¥> guys i uninstalled flatpak, do i need to uninstall the repository seperately
<lubot> <A ¥> if so how is it done
<apt-ghetto> @Mateusz Koniecny How do you boot from the USB stick? Do you select it from a boot menu of your firmware? Or have you set the USB drive at the first position in the boot order?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> apt-ghetto: I pressed F12 during boot and selected USB device as an option
<apt-ghetto> Is your device listed only once or are there two entries for your USB stick?
<lubot> <A ¥> @A ¥ [if so how is it done], pls reply
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> apt-ghetto: it was listed once
<apt-ghetto> Please check, that your USB stick contains a folder named "EFI", and check also in your firmware settings, that you have disabled "CSM" or "BIOS Legacy".
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> apt-ghetto: I have EFI folder on USB stick with subfolder BOOT containing 3 executables
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I will change BIOS again to disable legacy (it is confusing as hell, Dell call it BIOS and has option to disable BIOS inside...)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> OK, now I install from USB listed in UEFI BOOT
<apt-ghetto> When you are at the partitioning step, you should see "EFI" on the top left side
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I went through it already, I will check it if 6th installation will be needed
<apt-ghetto> You can open also a terminal and test it with: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<apt-ghetto> The output should be "UEFI"
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> oooo, GRUB appeared! Now lets see whatever both Lubuntu and dos work.
#lubuntu 2020-09-01
<lubot> <Jessica Richardson> (Photo, 682x851) https://i.imgur.com/yKgJMN6.jpg
<lubot> Arya Bhardwaj was added by: Arya Bhardwaj
<lubot> <Arya Bhardwaj> Windows tiling shortcut is not avay in  my lubuntu 20.04. how can add windows tiling ficyionality .
<lubot> <Arya Bhardwaj> I am using lubuntu 20.04. But I have no shortcut option for windows tiling. Can anyone tell me how can I get windows tiling
<guiverc> @Arya Bhardwaj, manual page on shortcuts is https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html  Lubuntu doesn't really cater for tiling, but this maybe useful to you https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/tiling-windows-in-lubuntu-20-04/1096
<lubot> <A ¥> is there a widget for measuring netspeed in lubuntu?
<kalgnana> Could you please point out the repository to download the source code of Lubuntu ?
<kalgnana> We want to compile the source code
<guiverc> source code is in the same repositories, you just enable source - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu (deb-src)
<guiverc> that link wasn't as clear as I hoped, you can use the same lines but have `deb-src` instead of just `deb` for binaries only
<kalgnana> thanks.. let me go through it
<guiverc> kalgnana, this will be much easier (esp. if you want gui) - https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/4/4.3/software_sources.html
<guiverc> you'll note a "Source code" checkbox in the Lubuntu manual; you click that.
<kalgnana> ok
<lubot> Erick Widstrand was added by: Erick Widstrand
<lubot> Derrick Starr was added by: Derrick Starr
<lubot> <Stacy Reed> (Photo, 626x822) https://i.imgur.com/MSEquQz.jpg
<lubot> Robert Sugge was added by: Robert Sugge
<lubot> <A ¥> guys  i just installed brave browser and i am surprised by its low cpu consumption ,It only takes 800-900 mb of ram while streaming whearas firefox takes about 1.1-1.2 gb ram.What are your thoughts on this browser
<wxl> first: we're not all guys
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @wxl [<wxl> first: we're not all guys], Ahaahhah
<wxl> second: it's not the repos, so you're welcome to install it, but it's unlikely to be the browser of choice
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> A bot for gender equality!
<wxl> not a bot, but the ubuntu community is an inclusive one
<lubot> <A ¥> sorry , i thought guys was a unisex term
<lubot> <nihal697> @A ¥ [sorry , i thought guys was a unisex term], It is.
<wxl> it's offensive to a lot of people; don't use it
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @wxl [<wxl> not a bot, but the ubuntu community is an inclusive one], Oh, are there real people behind this bot?
<lubot> <nihal697> @Nnnn mmmm [Oh, are there real people behind this bot?], Yes.
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @A ¥ [sorry , i thought guys was a unisex term], A lot of people use it as you think, but what does "guy" mean?
<wxl> apparently you have a foolish understanding of bot. you're on telegram and a bot is relaying messages from irc. however, i'm a real person communicating on irc.
<lubot> <nihal697> People getting offended with anything these days lmao
<wxl> "guy" originally comes from guy fawkes
<wxl> ok, if you all want to continue this tirade, you can consider yourself removed. respect or leave. simple as that.
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @wxl [<wxl> apparently you have a foolish understanding of bot. you're on telegram and …], Foolish is not better than guys ok?
<lubot> <nihal697> @wxl [<wxl> apparently you have a foolish understanding of bot. you're on telegram and …], Hey how dare u talk in that language, calling someone a fool huh? Aint got no mannuhrz?
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> Speak sensibly
<lubot> <nihal697> @wxl [<wxl> ok, if you all want to continue this tirade, you can consider yourself rem …], Sorry hitler
<lubot> <A ¥> @wxl [<wxl> ok, if you all want to continue this tirade, you can consider yourself rem …], i appologize , wont happen again
<lubot> <nihal697> @A ¥ [i appologize , wont happen again], No need to in front of an arrogant cuck , k thx
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @wxl [<wxl> ok, if you all want to continue this tirade, you can consider yourself rem …], I hope you're just a bot because a sane person doesn't talk like that
<lubot> <A ¥> why isnt it a browser of choice
<lubot> <nihal697> @Nnnn mmmm [I hope you're just a bot because a sane person doesn't talk like that], I wish that was true, but nup
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @nihal697 [I wish that was true, but nup], So sad...
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @A ¥ [i appologize , wont happen again], Hahahazah hey u re serious?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok, that is enough, let's get back to Lubuntu support.
<lubot> <A ¥> @kc2bez [Ok, that is enough, let's get back to Lubuntu support.], what is ur view on brave browser
<wxl> all of lubuntu comes from the normal package repositories, so if it's not there, we're not going to use it
<wxl> also i would be inclined to use falkon if we were to use something other than firefox
<lubot> <kc2bez> @A ¥ [what is ur view on brave browser], The Lubuntu team is small and can't really support packaging a browser.
<lubot> <A ¥> @wxl [<wxl> also i would be inclined to use falkon if we were to use something other t …], but falkon doesnt support my online class streaming
<lubot> <kc2bez> @A ¥ [but falkon doesnt support my online class streaming], That is why we have Firefox, it has better support for things like that.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @A ¥ [what is ur view on brave browser], If you want to use something similar to chomium, try brave, it is easy to install.
<lubot> <A ¥> @kc2bez [That is why we have Firefox, it has better support for things like that.], yes but recently my class providers performed an update and i cant stream the video properly for some classes.I am left with no option but to choose a chromium browser. brave browser seems to be the safest one.
<lubot> <A ¥> @wxl [<wxl> all of lubuntu comes from the normal package repositories, so if it's not …], what does it mean? ive been using lubuntu only for a month
<lubot> <foo> there's lots of ways to install software on lubuntu but the only supported method is the package repositories. see packages.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <foo> there's also snaps but they require a bunch of extra overhead, so we disable it by default and recommend against them
<lubot> <A ¥> i installed using terminal typing the codes given in the installation steps of brave browser
<lubot> <foo> which we don't support
<lubot> <A ¥> ah ok
<lubot> <wxl23> Doesn't mean it won't work, though!
<lubot> <A ¥> it works well actually
<lubot> <kc2bez> @A ¥ [it works well actually], Choice is one of the great things about Linux and (L)Ubuntu. Use what works well for you.
